# Official Monday Night Rematch Discussion Thread - 11/25/13



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I don't think there's anything to look forward to tonight.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I imagine there's re-writes going on after that Big Show/Orton title match.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The way things played out after the cameras stopped rolling at SS leads me to believe that we're in for Cena running through the authority for the next few months, culminating at Wrestlemania where he stands tall as the undisputed champion.

No thanks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol Which other rival than Austin? fuck.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KingofKings1281 said:


> The way things played out after the cameras stopped rolling at SS leads me to believe that we're in for Cena running through the authority for the next few months, culminating at Wrestlemania where he stands tall as the undisputed champion.
> 
> No thanks.


This.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lol Which other rival than Austin? fuck.


If Cena beats Austin in that poll :cuss:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KingofKings1281 said:


> The way things played out after the cameras stopped rolling at SS leads me to believe that we're in for Cena running through the authority for the next few months, culminating at Wrestlemania where he stands tall as the undisputed champion.
> 
> No thanks.


It only gets worse after that when Henry/Show turn heel and get fed to Cena post-Mania. 

(The Cena/Orton stuff at end didn't feel like a big deal to me)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I don't like where this is headed.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I don't know what to expect here ughhhh.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It just irritates the living hell out of me that an angle that was specifically tailored for Bryan (who I'm not a huge fan of) to get over, looks like it will turn into yet another "obstacle" for Cena to overcome. I'm not sure if a Vince realizes this or not, but John Cena is about as over as he's going to be. Feeding him the entire roster year after year isn't going to do shit for anyone. They constantly miss opportunities to capitalize on young guys that get some momentum behind them for the sake of giving that doofus another notch on his belt. 

Funny thing is, I actually thought he might keep his nose out of this angle for a month or two. I clearly should know better by now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KingofKings1281 said:


> Funny thing is, I actually thought he might keep his nose out of this angle for a month or two. I clearly should know better by now.


It is sad.grim.pathetic. 

I'm surprised by this tease, given that Cena promised he was going to make the World Title mean something again, and I thought they'd maintain the talking point. With a few moments on the ppv, Cena has turned it into a MITB contract and is just carrying it around til he 'cashes in'. That title is now just a stepping stone and effectually done as having any cred. Meanwhile, anyone Orton faces between now in unification is complete lame duck status. They need to push Orton down the card on PPV unless they want to suffer more of the same vibe Big Show/Orton had. 

Programming is going to get worse, not better.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



checkcola said:


> It is sad.grim.pathetic.
> 
> I'm surprised by this tease, given that Cena promised he was going to make the World Title mean something again, and I thought they'd maintain the talking point. With a few moments on the ppv, Cena has turned it into a MITB contract and is just carrying it around til he 'cashes in'. That title is now just a stepping stone and effectually done as having any cred. Meanwhile, anyone Orton faces between now in unification is complete lame duck status. They need to push Orton down the card on PPV unless they want to suffer more of the same vibe Big Show/Orton had.
> 
> Programming is going to get worse, not better.


Agreed. I've been a fan of Orton in the past, but something is missing from his character. He just doesn't seem as menacing as he used to be. The hybrid viper/whiny bitch doesn't do it for me.

Honestly, I think their best play would be to have Cena beat Orton in a title unification match at the Rumble, and then turn Cena full fledged heel while joining the authority. Meanwhile, continue the push of Roman Reigns (rumble winner?) and have it end with Reigns pinning Cena at Mania. Automatic star. Some may disagree with me on that, but I guarantee that would be better than Cena saving the day and vanquishing evil again.

I'd rather them push Ambrose to that level, but it seems clear that McMahon is infatuated with Reigns at this point.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I can't even be bothered to Sky+ Raw anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



shadow455 said:


> If Cena beats Austin in that poll :cuss:


Even Vince/HHH were bigger rivals than Cena to The Rock. lol Fuck, I'll even go as far as saying Punk was a better rival. At least Punk wasn't singing the same tune in each promo they had.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Triple H, Orton & Cena promo to start Raw me thinks.

It's 2008, my time machine worked!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

More Reigns GOATing it up :brodgers 

AJ Lee jobbing to Natalya

Cena acting like a tool

Vinnie Mac returning

Some stupid Santino segment with the Guest Host

Raw tonight


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'll just catch up tomorrow for REIGNS.

:reigns


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:reigns 

if you need any reasons to watch


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Only think i'm guaranteeing tonight is the usual Cena promo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is Orton getting taller? :lol


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Survivor Series Rematch! Cena vs ADR, Non Title. With Michael Cole saying we've never seen anything like Last Nights Survivor Series, advertise the replays for full price. 

I'm calling it now.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I am really hoping Vince makes a return to Television tonight.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



> Who was The Rock’s greatest WrestleMania rival? Was it "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan or *John Cena*? Vote now to let your voice be heard. And be sure to pick up your copy of “WWE 2K14,” in stores now!


 Holy fucking christ


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE are cartoonishly delusional.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

well raw is gonna be fun tonight :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I hope Punk ends his feud with The Wyatts, when was the last time he feuded with a good worker?

That was fucking Summerslam, why do they keep putting Punk with terrible workers?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Alo0oy said:


> I hope Punk ends his feud with The Wyatts, when was the last time he feuded with a good worker?
> 
> That was fucking Summerslam, why do they keep putting Punk with terrible workers?


Terrible? Harper is one of the best big men in the whole company right now. Even Rowan picked it up a notch (although he's still got a way to go obviously).


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is Orton getting taller? :lol


Cena is like 5'10 and Hunter is like 6'0. Orton is a legit 6'3-6'4.

Anyways I don't see John Cena or Randy Orton getting the TLC Match this year. I wonder how the matches will be set up.


----------



## John Cena forever (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's the camera angle lol.

John Cena is 6'1, HHH is 6'2.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Even Vince/HHH were bigger rivals than Cena to The Rock. lol Fuck, I'll even go as far as saying Punk was a better rival. At least Punk wasn't singing the same tune in each promo they had.


Yea HHH should be one of the options in the poll but none of the casuals would vote for him anyway because of his current heel character.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Can't watch it live because I have something coming up early tomorrow but I'm damn sure excited about where they go with the Orton/Cena stuff.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

@choke2death
IAM ALSO EXCITED AS FUCK AS WHAT WILL HAPPEN ON RAW TONIGHT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Alo0oy said:


> I hope Punk ends his feud with The Wyatts, when was the last time he feuded with a good worker?


Harper's proven to be good, if you ask me.

Gonna be there live, so I'm pumped for tonight. I do kinda want Punk and Bryan to go their separate ways now, but if we get more promo segments like the one they did for WWE.com backstage after SVS, I'll be cool with them continuing.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's funny, if you make Harper clean cut and not so dirty *******-ish, I wonder how good a look he would have. He's definitely got the look and style down.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Guesthosts take me to a dark place..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CYC said:


>


:vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince5 :vince$


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT Cena heel turn tease its happening........ Maybe................highly likely.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I actually thought Cena would stay outta the Corporation angle once he won the WHC and became a fixture on Smackdown. I should know better by now. So, an angle starting with Bryan against Cena has changed into Cena taking Bryan's place :lmao Incredible.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan on Raw...Bet anything he'll have a segment with Cena and start praising him like crazy.

Watch some heel come out and praise the Eagles infront of Strahan(Raw is in Uniondale, NY and Strahan played for the NY Giants).

I bet it'll prob just be something like Del Rio, or whoever is Cenas next opponent.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

would rather bathe in battery acid


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Sandrone said:


> Harper's proven to be good, if you ask me.
> 
> Gonna be there live, so I'm pumped for tonight. I do kinda want Punk and Bryan to go their separate ways now, but if we get more promo segments like the one they did for WWE.com backstage after SVS, I'll be cool with them continuing.


Daniel Bryan chants during whatever HHH/Randy/Vince/Cena are doing pls.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Anyone else going to the show tonight???


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i'm skipping Raw and pretty much everything WWE until 2014...they've made it clear that they don't care about the fans..and Vince just does what ever he wants and pushes whoever he wants. Continue to watch the buyrates go down and the ratings stay at 2.6-2.7 every week and never change and them just blaming the talent instead....good luck with that...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

RAW is in Long Island tonight, do they usually have dead crowds or not?

ALso I'm going to RAW in OKC next week a city that usually has a very dead crowd so I'm gonna try to make as much noise as possible


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RDEvans said:


> RAW is in Long Island tonight, do they usually have dead crowds or not?
> 
> ALso I'm going to RAW in OKC next week a city that usually has a very dead crowd so I'm gonna try to make as much noise as possible


NY fans rarely disappoint except for Buffalo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

As much as I love STRAHAN THE LEGEND, I'm not trying to see him or anyone else as a guest host. Who ever thought bringing that back was a good idea should be future endeavored :allen1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> As much as I love STRAHAN THE LEGEND, I'm not trying to see him or anyone else as a guest host. Who ever thought bringing that back was a good idea should be future endeavored :allen1


Same here. We could use Strahan back on the field.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Can anyone recommend a high quality stream for me? Thanks in advance c:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RDEvans said:


> RAW is in Long Island tonight, do they usually have dead crowds or not?
> 
> ALso I'm going to RAW in OKC next week a city that usually has a very dead crowd so I'm gonna try to make as much noise as possible


Long Island is right outside New York City, one of the wrestling capitals of the world (and the United States' most important wrestling city). They'll have a hot crowd.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Strahan on Raw...Bet anything he'll have a segment with Cena and start praising him like crazy.
> 
> Watch some heel come out and praise the Eagles infront of Strahan(Raw is in Uniondale, NY and Strahan played for the NY Giants).
> 
> I bet it'll prob just be something like Del Rio, or whoever is Cenas next opponent.


FEELIEDELFA EEEGOS.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why are Buffalo fans shite?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So is the guest host gimmick Vince's way of improving the show for that big TV deal? I would hope not.


----------



## BernyFlash (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i sure hope they start building up to tlc, and see who are the new #1 contenders


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not much to look forward to tonight's RAW. Will probably watch it later.

How was Survivor Series, btw?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Cyon said:


> Not much to look forward to tonight's RAW. Will probably watch it later.
> 
> How was Survivor Series, btw?


it was pretty awful besides the shield and the DB/Punk match

It was so bad fans started chanting for daniel bryan during the main event. The main event only last 12 mins as well.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Looking forward to seeing Mark Henry back on Raw tonight, I expect Punk and Bryan to continue feuding with the Wyatts.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*










This will be getting used a lot tonight i feel


----------



## BernyFlash (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk and Bryan for Tag Titles

Reigns for Intercontinental

Cesaro for US

pushes that need to be done by the end of this year


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BernyFlash said:


> Punk and Bryan for Tag Titles
> 
> Reigns for Intercontinental
> 
> ...


 Big E is gonna be IC champ for a long while so that's likely not gonna happen. I can see Reigns becoming US champ though: Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns for the US title


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The main event stuff doesn't interest me much but the rest does, at the very least, a bit.

However if Bob Griff vs Kaep gets close that gets priority.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm actually interested in the Orton/Cena/Authority stuff, and what will go down tonight. I hope this doesn't lead to Orton vs. Cena at Wrestlemania 30 in a title unification match, but I hope it leads to that very match taking place at the Royal Rumble. Knowing the WWE, they won't stretch it out until Wrestlemania 30. 

Also looking forward to seeing more of the Bryan & Punk/Wyatt Family fued, because I don't think it's over yet. 

Not really a lot to look forward to for RAW tonight, but I'll be watching.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

With the way the main event ended last night, is Big Show going to be off screen for a while?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton/Cena to start the show obviously. Looking forward to that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

You have a 3 RAWs til TLC, they need to get to Mark Henry and quick ... you make Henry into such a non-factor if the focus is on John Cena eying the WWE Title at fucking WM30, which is along way off.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BernyFlash said:


> i sure hope they start building up to tlc, and see who are the new #1 contenders


Including this week, there's 3 Raws until TLC. If they don't announce a single match for the PPV tonight..........


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck John Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



checkcola said:


> You have a 3 RAWs til TLC, they need to get to Mark Henry and quick ... you make Henry into such a non-factor if the focus is on John Cena eying the WWE Title at fucking WM30, which is along way off.


But are they doing Henry/Orton or a Cena/Orton match that isn't unification to highlight TLC since they could throw Henry/Orton in at the Rumble since the Rumble is what brings people in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If they really do go with Henry vs Orton for the WWE title, its going to be a joke.

Gotta love how the WWE think they can sell more tix or PPVs with Big Show or Henry than Bryan or even Punk.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The bigger the better :vince$


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I didn't watch the PPV last night, but from everything I read, only Zeb's twerking piqued my interest.
When Zeb's twerking is the highlight of a PPV, something is seriously wrong fpalm


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:mark: VINCE ON RAW IM SO EXCITED :mark:

No really I'm not even joking. 

:vince3 :vince5 :vince2 :vince6 :vince


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*ARE YOU READY?!! :trips


...









TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!!! :trips2:vince5*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I didn't watch the PPV last night, but from everything I read, only Zeb's twerking piqued my interest.
> When Zeb's twerking is the highlight of a PPV, something is seriously wrong fpalm


Not true, Poison Ivy showed up for the ppv that was interesting


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> *ARE YOU READY?!! :trips
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Red Treasure Troll wore one of Eve Torres' leftover costumes? Let me fork out $54.95 for the replay right now!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Vince you will apologize for the fuckery we got post Summer Slam and YOU WILL LIKE IT.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> Vince you will apologize for the fuckery we got post Summer Slam and YOU WILL LIKE IT.


unk5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They've advertised Vince coming back before and he hasn't shown up so I'll wait and see.



Y2-Jerk said:


> Not true, Poison Ivy showed up for the ppv that was interesting



Well when you get with her she does give you that itch so..........


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Twitter is going to be shoved down our throats tonight.



> - Word from backstage at Survivor Series is that at the 90-minute mark of the show, when the only thing trending worldwide was Bret Hart, a lot of people were unhappy internally. Other officials were not in a good over WWE’s inability to get stuff to trend past the American Music Awards and the big NFL game between the New England Patriots and the Denver Broncos.
> 
> - There was said to be lots of negative chatter among fans leaving the Survivor Series pay-per-view in Boston last night.


-- Pwmania


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

#LastNightSucked and #worstPPVever is trending worldwide and they should show it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*Been a while since I watched an episode of Raw live, this better be a good show.*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RichardHagen said:


> Twitter is going to be shoved down our throats tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> -- Pwmania


So WWE is expecting a PPV that only like 200,000 people bought to trend worldwide over shows that had over 10M people watching EACH?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



dxbender said:


> So WWE is expecting a PPV that only like 200,000 people bought to trend worldwide over shows that had over 10M people watching EACH?


:vince3


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

welcome to SSeries rematch on Raw? I do think so


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TONY MONTANA said:


> *Been a while since I watched an episode of Raw live, this better be a good show.*


You shall be sorely dissapointed


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I think we will see Curtis Axel and Big E Langston in different singles matches tonight. I don't think they will go head to head three shows in a row.

I see a rematch of the tag match last night. Wyatts vs Punk/Bryan


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I want Punk to challenge for the WWE Championship, now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I want Punk to challenge for the WWE Championship, now.


No, please no.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The post PPV Raw's have actually been good this year, but after the monstrosity of last night, and the fact I'm really quite tired means I shan't be staying up to watch it, and will just see what is worth watching tomorrow.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xD7oom said:


> No, please no.


Just another talent you hate.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk and Bryan should go for both world titles.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> Punk and Bryan should go for both world titles.


In before someone talks about "draws" as though they know anything about it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hopefully, WWE is smart enough to stick Orton/Henry in the midcard of TLC


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ithil said:


> In before someone talks about "draws" as though they know anything about it.


I hate it when Everton draws with Liverpool.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I want Punk to challenge for the WWE Championship, now.


I think Punk & Bryan are still going to be feuding with the Wyatts since neither has fought or beaten Bray. Orton will get either Cean or Henry, and if they go with Henry I've got no idea what Cena does since he's already beat ADR twice.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> Punk and Bryan should go for both world titles.


That'd be quite amazing. Bryan goes after Orton, Punk goes after Cena, Bryan and Punk both win them at EC and the unification match is between them. We finally start the new era we've been on the brink of for 3 years and things are right in the world.........NOPE.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ithil said:


> In before someone talks about "draws" as though they know anything about it.


Fuck em. Did you see what Punk and Bryan did at SD? DRAWING


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> If they really do go with Henry vs Orton for the WWE title, its going to be a joke.
> 
> Gotta love how the WWE think they can sell more tix or PPVs with Big Show or Henry than Bryan or even Punk.


IT'S FILLER.

When will you geeks realize this?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think Punk & Bryan are still going to be feuding with the Wyatts since neither has fought or beaten Bray. Orton will get either Cean or Henry, and if they go with Henry I've got no idea what Cena does since he's already beat ADR twice.


If they want Cena vs Authority, but not Orton, rehashing Kane is your only choice.



CHIcagoMade said:


> IT'S FILLER.
> 
> When will you geeks realize this?


The Authority Storyline is not filler. It is the sole focus of WWE since Summerslam. Filler is a Smackdown dance off.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Looking forward to seeing what happens with the Wyatt's and Punk/Bryan. It seems as though Bray will be more involved so he really needs to step up and make this feud his own now.

I also want to see if there is any Shield tension. Obviously Reigns will get all the attention and plaudits from his Survivor Series performance so it will be cool to see if it is referenced among the group or on commentary - in a way that is more than just a rehash that is.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CHIcagoMade said:


> IT'S FILLER.
> 
> When will you geeks realize this?


We don't want filler.

Too complex for you?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck, no chatbox during RAW anymore. Back to the thread full time during the show, I guess.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I want Punk to challenge for the WWE Championship, now.


More chance of England winning the World Cup next year than that happening


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RichardHagen said:


> *I think we will see Curtis Axel and Big E Langston in different singles matches tonight. I don't think they will go head to head three shows in a row.*
> 
> I see a rematch of the tag match last night. Wyatts vs Punk/Bryan


:ti sounds like you're new to RAW


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> #LastNightSucked and #worstPPVever is trending worldwide and they should show it.


literally no one tweeted #worstppvever


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> :ti sounds like you're new to RAW


Lmao.  trying to be optimistic...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Fuck, no chatbox during RAW anymore. Back to the thread full time during the show, I guess.


Why's that?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



M-Diggedy said:


> Looking forward to seeing what happens with the Wyatt's and Punk/Bryan. It seems as though Bray will be more involved so he really needs to step up and make this feud his own now.
> 
> I also want to see if there is any Shield tension. Obviously Reigns will get all the attention and plaudits from his Survivor Series performance so it will be cool to see if it is referenced among the group or on commentary - in a way that is more than just a rehash that is.


This mate.

You going to Dingwall on Saturday?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Calling it now.

RAW 11/25/13 > SS


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is the crowd after SS as nuts as the crowd after WM???


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



uppercut said:


> Is the crowd after SS as nuts as the crowd after WM???


:ti negative


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

INB4 RAW turns out better than Survivor Series.


K2Jelly said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> RAW 11/25/13 > SS


Guess I'm in after now. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

At least it's in Uniondale, which is a suburb of New York City, the GOAT, when it comes to WWE crowds.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Mainboy said:


> This mate.
> 
> You going to Dingwall on Saturday?


Nah I've been a pish Hibs fan lately. Definitely seeing Butcher at Easter Road against Partick though. Wouldn't miss that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm hoping we get to see John Laurinaitis back on TV tonight.

People Power > Best for Business


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*There's this guy on my stream chatbox who's saying Vince McMahon already returned last night at Survivor Series, but for some reason, the show ended a bit early and we couldn't see it. Gotta love those chatboxes :lmao*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TONY MONTANA said:


> *There's this guy on my stream chatbox who's saying Vince McMahon already returned last night at Survivor Series, but for some reason, the show ended early and we couldn't see it :lmao*


He's right, there is footage that was not aired.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> At least it's in Uniondale, which is a suburb of New York City, the GOAT, when it comes to WWE crowds.


Yeah I hope the crowd trolls big time tonight it would be glorious.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Setsuka said:


> He's right, there is footage that was not aired.


*fpalm Yes, but it was just a part of a dark segment, it wasn't an official return. The guy mistook it to be an official return and was wondering why they ended the show early. GEDDIT?*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> Why's that?


They've taken away the Chatbox during Raw (because the servers can't handle it, I guess.)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



M-Diggedy said:


> Nah I've been a pish Hibs fan lately. Definitely seeing Butcher at Easter Road against Partick though. Wouldn't miss that.


Fair enough mate. 

Looking forward to Saturday. Would take a replay right now if offered. 


Hopefully we can get a big crowd for the Partick home game.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Less then 10 minutes from show time!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Best WWE crowds are in NYC, Philly, Chicago, Toronto, and London, IMO.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

After last night's _overall_ awful PPV let's see how much I can take this evening


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I honestly have no clear clue where most of this is going, so it's the uncertainty that's drawing me in. 
-IF Cena vs Orton is what they're aiming for long term (say, WM 30) then who get to keep them busy in the meantime? Sandow? Henry? A returning Barrett? 3MB?
-IF we're getting Cena vs Orton NOW, then what's the long term WM objective for the title(s)?
-Shield imploding now, or Shield imploding later?
-IF Bray gets involved in the beard and best vs Family storyline, who does he focus on? Doubt they'd book him in a handicap match against both.. And if they make it a tag, does he take Rowan's spot or Harper's?
-Big E - Axel 3? Or new contender?
-Miz-Kofi continuation?
-AJ - Nattie 2? Where does that leave the Bellas and Summer Rae?
-What WILL 3MB call themselves today? Will they re-ignite their feud with Los Matadores? We NEEEED a 9th match between them just to make sure

All these questions, it's hurting my brain...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sports Entertainment here I come!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



K2Jelly said:


> I'm hoping we get to see John Laurinaitis back on TV tonight.
> 
> People Power > Best for Business


:ti

People Power was an awful storyline during an awful year. Best for Business may have it's faults, but nowhere near the amount that People Power did.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

My dude on NCIS died from poisoned fish.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

IT'S TIME

I'VE BEEN IN THE DANGER ZONE HE GOT A BICYCLE MINUS FIVE STARS


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Alrighty Vince...











to be entertained sportedly


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

okay I am ready to be sports entertained.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Time to see how bad this raw will become :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*pours out some malt liquor for Mad Dog*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> :ti
> 
> People Power was an awful storyline during an awful year. Best for Business may have it's faults, but nowhere near the amount that People Power did.


People Power is indeed better than this bullshit of an angle.

Best for Business is on par with Katie Vick. That's how bad its getting.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I really miss the intro promo and pyro.

There is never any hype anymore.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

mad dog!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

R.I.P. Mad Dog!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Time to see how bad this raw will become :mark:


it will be better than the PPV and at least if we get a smark crowd they will make it fun to watch


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

who?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Da viper opens the show. rton2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

RIP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Looks like we're opening with more of the Cena/Orton tease.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

NY crowd sound be hot tonight





right?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton with dat new shirt :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> Looks like we're opening with more of the Cena/Orton tease.


There will be silent belt-holding.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Could that have been any more random??? 1,070??? .......cool?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Mad Dog


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Randy Boret...I mean Orton!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And the crowd goes mild for Orton's entrance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Blandy Borton, I hope we get Daniel Bryan chants during his promo.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Indifferent crowd for the 'Face of the WWE'.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> Looks like we're opening with more of the Cena/Orton tease.


:bosh6 SAY IT AIN'T SO!!!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It always seems to be an incredible night, Michael Cole.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I remember when people watched the RAW after a PPV because they were excited to see what will have after the events of the night before. Now we just watch because we watch RAW every week


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Controversial:lmao


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YES ORTON GO ORTON


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Guess Big Show's regretting letting that lawsuit go now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Inb4cena


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They had to repeat a PPV match didn't they? fpalm


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



checkcola said:


> The Authority Storyline is not filler. It is the sole focus of WWE since Summerslam. Filler is a Smackdown dance off.


I'm not talking about the storyline I'm talking about the opponents. Do you really think Mark Henry or Big Show is gonna be involved with this storyline come Mania time?



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> We don't want filler.
> 
> Too complex for you?


Too bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rey Mysterio will appear through the gap in Strayhans teeth


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

RKO in the house


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why didn't we just get that Handicap match at the PPV?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I wonder if they boo Strahan. Like half of the people in the crowd will be Jets fans.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I thought he was gonna say he's owed an apology from all you sons of bitches....whoops.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They're in New York, crowd's already pretty hot.

Tag match should be good, and it should also be the end of Punk/Bryan-Wyatts feud.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So last week we get Punk & Bryan against the Wyatts in a 12 man tag....and tonight they have a 3 on 2 handicap match. 

And yet the PPV they want us to pay for was a normal two on two. Something screwy in their ordering in mapping this thing out here.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What's up with dem lights?!?!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Vanilla midgets to bury the Wyatts?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow did I ever guess that match right.

I guess I have nothing to be proud of, too predictable.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

yes yes yes he is here HHH is here!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I'm not talking about the storyline I'm talking about the opponents. Do you really think Mark Henry or Big Show is gonna be involved with this storyline come Mania time?


Certainly, Kane needs an opponent for Mania.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

On your knees dog


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Steph :ass


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So we get to see Punk/Bryan vs Wyatt family proper tonight? Why couldn't that be done on the PPV exactly?

Also, how long before Strahan lands a knockout on an active WWE heel?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

RIP Mad Dog & Luna Vachon.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

On your knees!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk & Bryan vs all 3 Wyatts tonight :aries2

Pity those who paid $60 for that match, minus 1 guy, last night


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Triple H :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I still mark for that King of Kings theme.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Imagine how cheered Evolution HHH would get in todays WWE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:mark: AUTHORITY :mark:

:HHH2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Your next undisputed champion :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> So we get to see Punk/Bryan vs Wyatt family proper tonight? Why couldn't that be done on the PPV exactly?
> 
> Also, how long before Strahan lands a knockout on an active WWE heel?


so can they repeat it on tv for free that is why
best for business


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

HHH


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So over under 2 minutes before Cena comes out?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

How many shows has HHH started out in a row now?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Steph :homer


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Your next undisputed champion :HHH2


Hell Yeah


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Man, Steph is talking to Orton like she's his teacher, so sad


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Authoritrolls


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Rey Mysterio will appear through the gap in Strayhans teeth


That sounds familiar, I wonder where I Reddit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton rose about the snores


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



checkcola said:


> Certainly, Kane needs an opponent for Mania.


lol, I mean the WWE title/HHH. The MAIN program.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> So over under 2 minutes before Cena comes out?


Over. HHH needs mic time man.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was wondering where jbl was going with the put something in your mouth comment.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem Bryan chants

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan chants :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel bryan chant :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DANIEL BRYAN!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

love how the crowd is shitting on this


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Those chants!! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan chants, ughh


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yes! DB chants!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan chants. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Stephanie looks so fucking sexy :homer


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan chants loud and clear! Trips....not happy!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan chants :mark:

If Trips goes off on this crowd for chanting Bryan :mark:

This crowd :mark: :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan? He is not in the ring..How dare this people chant his name?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They've lost the crowd


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem Bryan chants


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ha haha the Daniel Bryan chant again

Vince must be going ape shit

TURN THAT CROWD NOISE DOWN NOW, i but he wishes this was SD to cut out those chants


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow they lost the crowd already...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The fans are literally ignoring the promo


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan chants already? Hahahahahaha! lawlz


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:yes :yes :yes

SHUT UP I CAN TAKE CARE OF MYSELF :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol:lol Crowd no selling this tedious shite.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The people want Bryan!
People Power!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

You hear that Vince?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Shut up!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

You took their money!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Those B.Dry chants!


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan isn't over. Daniel Bryan chants are.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

When will WWE learn? Loud Daniel Bryan chants already!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lawler: "They're chanting for John Cena!!!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Gotta love the crowd telling what they really want here XD


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan chants. :lmao


Really, really hope this isn't leading to Triple H vs Orton with Triple H taking the title. Cena/Triple H for the unification match would be the only thing worse than Cena/Orton right now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

SMARKS :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

enter Hogan


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Deptford said:


> love how the crowd is shitting on this


This.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Randy actually getting legit heat too and brining some intensity :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

GREATEST OF ALL TIME EVERRRRRRR?!!! :lol:lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Daniel Bryan chants almost bring a tear to my eyes. Glad the crowd is still behind him.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What is that chant?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao HHH MAD AS FUCK. at the DB chants.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton promo sounds so fucking forced....really bad here.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Good promo by Orton so far.

Aaaaaaand :cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Greatest star ever???

I need to hear some glass shatter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And the beginning of Orton's downfall start now. I knew that would cue Cena.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yawn, most predictable interruption... EVER!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

cue Cenas music


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh god no here comes fuckery


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Randy is killing it on the mic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The fucker is here..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:cena2 IT'S GOLDEN BOY!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:jericho2 is the GOAT you silly goober!

:cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh boy... this is sad


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The champ is here!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

IT'S STING!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Pretty sure this cunt WILL take it away from you fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Randy Orton doing his best CM Punk (circa late 2012) impression.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow........this storyline is so f'n confusing.....mind officially blown in the worst way....


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

NOBODY will take it away from you








But he will :cena


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:cena5 Did somebody say greatest? :cena5


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*SPEAKING OF THE GREATEST :cena3*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was half expecting Hogan to show when rko was teasing GOAT.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I really hope they don't just tease a match between them and then have them do other stuff.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

How can we make this promo more useless?

Add a heaping helping of... :cena5


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And in turn, the WWE shits on the crowd...

DO DO DO DOOOOO YOUR TIME IS UP MY TIME IS NOWW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

John Cena already in prime third hour trollface mode.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL at the fans completely shitting on this angle. 

It's actually a decent promo from Orton.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cue Superman.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They chant for Daniel Bryan and then get excited for Cena? Us wrestling fans really are weird at times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol We live in a world where WWE tries to push this *** as "great."

fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lawler - THEYRE CHANTING FOR THE BIG SHOW


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:cena2 : "I heard that orton thinks he's the face of the company. We can't have that"

:vince3 : "it's ok, I'll make it right John Boy "


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dorky face Cena wanting his WWE title back


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT SMILE :cena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A giant piece of John? That's an easy way to say piece of shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:ti Steph stopping him like he wasn't about to say poop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the crowd could give two fucks for Orton vs Cena.

They are chanting Daniel Bryan, that is what they want


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This segment is tenfold better on mute.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cena is protecting his brother in law!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not another Cena/Orton feud ;/

Orton & Cena have been friends on-screen for a few years now since Orton has been face - now there enemies.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

CENA'S HERE TO PUT OVER BRYAN.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They're also sick of you John.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is Cena a member on here?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Did Steph stop Cena from saying "poop"? :lmao


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This coming from Cena of all people...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is John Cena.....shooting?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Unexpected turn...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats gonna piss people off here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Motherfucking Cena....he's even stronger! He overcomes the odds! He rises above hate! He loves your kids and will take them to the zoo! He loves to talk about Sundays! He thinks poopy is funny! 

Now THAT is the real face of the WWE Orton! Not you buddy!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Now it's time to Cena to take down the whole thing! Overcome dem odds


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hey Cena, pot calling the kettle what??


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sucking of Bryan's overness John..Come on unk2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why is Cena calling out himself?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:cena5 pandering


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This promo from Cena is highly amusing because the fans are also very sick of people like him.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cena calling another wrestler protected, oh the irony


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cue Cena to leech off Bryan's popularity


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The irony is delicious


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cena talking about the fans being upset about wrestlers being protected....he is aware that's how he's booked, yea?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

There have always been 2 champions John fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Uh oh, Cena chasing babyface heat by hitching a ride on DB's train


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YESSSSS ABOUT FUCKING TIMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OH no, they are really going to unify the titles

FFS WWE


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh no he didn't


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OH god a cena/orton feud fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If Punk gets his Wrestlemania moment, then have it a triple threat and crown one of them undisputed.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

1 champion!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

These folks are sick of you


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Trying to push the WHC title.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

cena looollll sick of people that are protected hahaha i jus cant....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cena going on about being entitled. :cena3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yeah there going to unify them for sure


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

good lord no, don't make cena the undisputed champion


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:mark


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

There it is folks. :cena2 Golden Boy wants to be the only WWE champion


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

FUCK!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

for once?! lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck here we go

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hello. A twist happens!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Oh hey guys! Cheer for me because I like Daniel Bryan too!"


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Why is Cena calling out himself?


It's just Cena-typical reverse psychology to get the crowd behind him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow, they're actually talking about it this early. Honestly the sooner they do it, the better.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A match 11 years in the making? Really?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"For once".. John Cena, you should never use those words. We know they are hollow..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

oh fuck fpalm Cena to save the day


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ADR is kicking himself wondering why he didn't just up and challenge the WWE Champion when he was WHC.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

SOMEONE GET :jericho ON THE LINE


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

World Title getting DAT PUSH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The "Daniel Bryan" chants :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Me vs You for Once?

WTF


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

11 years in the making? What?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's amazing the WWE skipped over Bryan, Punk and when right back to golden boy Cena AGAIN. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

U CANT C ME.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Getting it in early.


Cena wins lol.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

11 years in the making. Jesus.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

really wish i could be watching this right now. only my audio is working.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Really.. they truly want to waste this on this fucking feud?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Looks like another one of these:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

FUCK OFF UNIFICATION


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Crowd likes it!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Gee I never saw this coming


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Title unification = BEST FOR FUCKING BUSINESS

Enough of this 'two world titles' shit once and for all.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Grow up Randy u bitch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck they broke the fourth wall.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It was you three potting? What the fuck does that even mean, Orton


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I feel like the only person who thinks a unification is a really, really bad idea.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton being treated like a little kid :lmao.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHO THE FUCK ARE THE HEELS AND WHO THE FUCK ARE THE FACES


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Is Trips a heel or a face???


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem boos....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem unified titles.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WOWWWW omg I don't even know what to say


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh fuck, John Cena is the last World Heavyweight Champion fpalm


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why they gotta make Orton look like a little bitch lol damn, who he piss off


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

TLC??


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Guess the rumors were correct :StephenA


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

As long as Cena loses the undisputed title to the royal rumble winner i have no problem with this, quite the opposite actually.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why do they make the main heel so weak looking


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh cool, so each guy will just grab his belt and everything stays the same.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

IT'S FUCKING HAPPENING


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They're gonna do this at TLC? :ti


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WrestleMania XX - Cena wins first World title
WrestleMania XXX - Cena become Undisputed Champion (12 time)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OH its going to be TLC fuckery, I am calling it now. Cena will grab the wWE title and Orton will grab the WHC title and they will both end up with each others titles.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AWESOME DO IT AT TLC

thank god this shit isnt going to take up a spot at one of the big 4.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the FUCK happened to Randy Orton and John Cena's agreement to never have a title match again?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck this


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not for the titles, just a match right?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Figured they'd wait for WM


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A TLC match for the undisputed championship. :cena2 vs rton2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cena wins. Saved you guys $55


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I know I said, the earlier the better, but they're throwing this away at TLC? :ti


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LETS NOT WAIT UNTIL WRESTLEMANIA TO UNIFY THESE FUCKING TITLES :vince5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TLC for both Titles. But unification?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not much of a pop for that announcement


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

yes thank god not at WM few


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Tables, Ladders and Chairs!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton vs Cena title unification at TLC?!!! EPICCCCCCCC!

YEP hold dem belts high but in mute mode!! :lol


for the first time in History? REALLY COLE! FIRE THIS GUY ALREADY!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Doing it at TLC, expect fuckery so they can do it at WM 30.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's just gonna have some BS finish anyway.....


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This will be the abso-fucking-lute safest TLC match in history.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck they got my money for TLC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And no one gives a fuck... and they are going to waste it at TLC... fuck this company.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Okay I might pay for the online version of this PPV… might


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

hey at least it's not at WM


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I think they were expecting a bigger pop than that, and they got shit on.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THE MOST GREAT EPIC MATCH OF ALL TIME EVARRRRRRR unk2 unk2


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lol no reaction at the end there.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So the D-Bry mention served what purpose?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"For the first time in history..." I guess they forgot about Jericho?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Had to happen. Good news.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So....conflicted. 

On one hand, Cena Vs. Orton again?!?! 







But then again...we FINALLY get rid of the two World Champion bullshit that I have hated for years and we will have one unified champion!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I already know somehow one will get the World Title and the other will get the WWE title. I can smell the fuckery miles away.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> Oh cool, so each guy will just grab his belt and everything stays the same.


hey watch the spoilers


At least they're (hopefully) getting this out of the way quick.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

I smell fuckery..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I can deal with that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LMAO at anyone who thought that this match was going to ME mania


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I seriously hope they keep the World title design.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ok really? WWE thinks that an UNDISPUTED CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH that Cena just said is "11 years in the making" should be on a ppv like TLC and not at a place like royal rumble or oh I don't know WRESTLEMANIA? what the fuck is wrong with this company?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thank fuck this feud isn't going to stretch into WM season :mark:


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this is a fuckery


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That segment fell completely flat for something that was supposed to be historic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's cool they're doing this match at TLC, as opposed to Wrestlemania. Doesn't need to drag that long.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Roman Reigns face turn incoming


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Deptford said:


> It's just Cena-typical reverse psychology to get the crowd behind him.


I literally spit out my soda when he said he's sick of "protected" guys.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Already in TLC? I guess it's the Vengeance 2001 anniversary.

I shouldn't get my hopes up but what if Cena and Orton would double turn?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Roman's bout to kill everyone again


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

TLC ends up usually being the PPV of the year. Not so sure if that's going to happen with Cena and Orton headlining.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lol I dunno why People like Jericho. He's not as good as Cena on the mic. He's not as good as Bryan in the ring and he's got a bitter old man attitude.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Great. When John Cena is double champion he can wrestle 2 matches at Royal Rumble :cena2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> Oh cool, so each guy will just grab his belt and everything stays the same.


in fairness, they could just make the stipulations be that you need to possess both belts to win the match. The ladder match at WM 10 is a prime example


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

11 years of two titles......having them unify was supposed to be so much more "epic" than this.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow looked how hyped the crowd was for that match -___-


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Geetings chills, HOPE wwe doesn't fuck this up bad.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> Oh cool, so each guy will just grab his belt and everything stays the same.


Or Orton grabs world title and Cena grabs WWE title :russo


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

RAW. IS. REMATCHES.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Something different happens and everyone complains.

Don't ever change IWC.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A rematch to a match that happened last not. Yeah thats totally great for business


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So Cena getting screwed over at TLC.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh goody, the good match up next, early bed for me. Thanks WWE


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fucking AWESOME match that is going to be.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> OH its going to be TLC fuckery, I am calling it now. Cena will grab the wWE title and Orton will grab the WHC title and they will both end up with each others titles.


you nailed it man


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I told ppl that they would find some way to repeat the PPV match. I bet Rey's team wins this time.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Joseph92 said:


> It's amazing the WWE skipped over Bryan, Punk and when right back to golden boy Cena AGAIN. fpalm


400 days wasn't good enough for you?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm calling it right now...Cena wins.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE World Heavyweight Championship :mark:


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bit obvious they were going to unify the titles at TLC, but glad they are going ahead with it.

Actually... Cena will take one title, Orton the other. Rematch at Royal Rumble?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm glad this isn't gonna be at mania, thank the wrestling gawds.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I thought they would at least drag this out until Rumble, but it's clear they are doing this at TLC for increased buys since TLC always does a shit buyrate.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So far i admit..i'd RATHER have Cena vs. Orton at TLC than at WMania!! I mayy, just mayy be paying for the online ppv.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

One champion = Orton, Cena, Bryan, Punk and ADR and nobody else will be champion until any of them fuck off.

Hope someone interferes and robs the belts


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh shit! Unification match


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So having 1 championship match should really open up the rest of the card.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Remember that pay-off that was coming for Sandow? 

LOL

This product is so fundamentally fucked it's untrue.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Am I the only one who noticed that they never said unification, just both Titles on the line? Calling finish now, each guy grabs a belt.

Tweet from Lance Storm


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is going to be a good episode. See this match coming up next? Should be sweet.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Happening on TLC means each one leaves a champion


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*REIGNS TIME*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> I already know somehow one will get the World Title and the other will get the WWE title. I can smell the fuckery miles away.


it's 2005 all over again.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They must've realized how not so great Survivor Series turned out so they have to make the next PPV more interesting. I was looking forward to this idea, just not this soon.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So after all these years of discussion it may actually be happening.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow why are people surprised the first unification also happened in December on a shitty PPV.....with a mid carder winning


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Going to have to change my UserName to Rhodes_For_World_Champion


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wanst jericho the first undisputed champion?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I think I'll just go back to playing games... that killed any desire to watch this shit show.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Orton vs Cena title unification at TLC?!!! EPICCCCCCCC!
> 
> YEP hold dem belts high but in mute mode!! :lol
> 
> ...


What? It is the first time in history the belts have been unified. 

The belts unified by y2j were the WWE and the WCW title. Effectively the title Orton is holding is the first undisputed title.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I told ppl that they would find some way to repeat the PPV match. I bet Rey's team wins this time.


Ambrose taking the pin..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Punkholic said:


> I'm calling it right now...Cena wins.


Then. Now. FOREVER. :troll


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What a way to shit on Jericho. I guess his title unification meant nothing :cuss:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Punkholic said:


> I'm calling it right now...Cena wins.


Well last time, a heel won, when a majority thought Austin or Rock would be the first ever. So maybe Vince wants a face to be undisputed this time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> OH its going to be TLC fuckery, I am calling it now. Cena will grab the wWE title and Orton will grab the WHC title and they will both end up with each others titles.


:lmao I could see that happening. A way to have Cena as the champ of the A show and Orton returning to SD.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Atleast this ends in three weeks. The problem is either one of these scenarios will happen: A. Orton grabs one title and Cena grabs the other and the angle continues or B. Cena wins, Orton gets demoted back to upper midcard status, and HHH vs. Cena happens at Mania. Both outcomes are rather unfortunate.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I actually really like this idea. Unification match at Wrestlemania between these two would've been horrible. Good idea to get them unified before Wrestlemania. Looks like we wont be getting Orton vs Cena at Mania after all


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And they couldn't fucking do this at Survivor Series!? That show needed all it could get :lol

Seriously though, one world title is awesome.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I feel like the only person who thinks a unification is a really, really bad idea.


No dude, I feel you. The unification reminds me of the "3 hour RAW" happening to us. 

It sounds great on paper but no one will predict it to be as shitty as it's going to turn out to be in so many different shitty ways until after it is actually set in motion.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I wonder if there's gonna be an undisputed title or if the champ is just gonna walk around with both.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Another Cena/Orton staredown with little crowd reaction. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> I already know somehow one will get the World Title and the other will get the WWE title. I can smell the fuckery miles away.


yep that is what i said.

Cena will end up grabbing the WWE title and Orton will grab the WHC title at the same time.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Philawallafox said:


> lol I dunno why People like Jericho. He's not as good as Cena on the mic. He's not as good as Bryan in the ring and he's got a bitter old man attitude.


Chris Jericho is #1 in the greatest talkers on mic list (for the last 10 years).


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm really down with that....if there is no fuckery. Positives beat the negatives.

Cena-Orton hasn't been done for four years. Punk fans calling for Punk to be in the title picture even though he was champion for 434 days less than a year ago....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Pretty good start to RAW for a change


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

No reaction as always when Cena and Orton clash with each other.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

could someone link me a stream? firstrow is down :/


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*I didn't quite hear what they said.

Are they unifying the titles and the winner becomes the one and only champions ... or

Will one of them just hold both championships and be classed as #1?*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Philawallafox said:


> lol I dunno why People like Jericho. He's not as good as Cena on the mic. He's not as good as Bryan in the ring and he's got a bitter old man attitude.


I think you may have hit your head at some point...you're not making any sense. :side:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If they can go balls out in the TLC match and not play it overly safe, it should be a good main event, hopefully


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> What a way to shit on Jericho. I guess his title unification meant nothing :cuss:


They never said Cena's gonna be the first one, though..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Manchester City in FIFA Commercial :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Another spear fest?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Deptford said:


> No dude, I feel you. *The unification reminds me of the "3 hour RAW" happening to us. *
> *
> It sounds great on paper* but no one will predict it to be as shitty as it's going to turn out to be in so many different shitty ways until after it is actually set in motion.


who the hell thought that?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> I wonder if there's gonna be an undisputed title or if the champ is just gonna walk around with both.


Yeah your right did they actually say the title would be unified or that both belts are on the line?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns getting ready for that face turn...


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

HHH seriously needs to get off my TV. Every main storyline has his old ass in it. Hes not relevant go the fuck away. Also the product is suffering major right now, I need a break till wm season.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Shield time!!! Fuck me already!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Or Orton grabs world title and Cena grabs WWE title :russo


Yeah that is also very likely. 

Can't wait to see Roman kill more people.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's better that they are having Orton and Cena face each other again at TLC, than at Wrestlemania, which I feared will happen. I expect this feud between to the to end at the Rumble at the earliest, with a possible extension to the Elimination Chamber. No Cena vs. Orton at WM 30 please.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Geetings chills, HOPE wwe doesn't fuck this up bad.


They already did.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL, they are pushing Roman Reigns like a gawd.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

#Mark said:


> That segment fell completely flat for something that was supposed to be historic.


I think the crowd was thinking there was going to be a swerve.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Who was the other guy that eliminated 4 people?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Keep the WCW belt and ditch the ugly, gaudy WWE one.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

REIGNS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

MAH BOI CODY!!! :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hoooo.... my boys...

The amazingness is too much to bare.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*Sound like there will be both belts and nothing on unifying them, nice hyping up nothing IWC.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

inb4 I was a Roman Reigns fan all along


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why does Reigns remind me of Batista so much


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I was at Survivor Series :mark: what an epic moment it was when Reigns won.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lol, now it sounds funny people are mentioning it. Orton and Cena both on top of the ladders, dragging one title and each leave with one, then they vacate the title and undisputed champion at WM?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *I didn't quite hear what they said.
> 
> Are they unifying the titles and the winner becomes the one and only champions ... or
> 
> Will one of them just hold both championships and be classed as #1?*


You know what? They didn't say it'd be a unification match. They just said the belts would be hanging from the ring. I assume they'll tease it until the fuckery happens at TLC.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Can they remove the fucking "YOUR ONLY SMOKING MIRRORS" part from the entrance theme? Sounds like a damn chipmunk or something.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Another big issue besides the titles being unified at TLC of all ppvs is that they have 3 weeks to hype it up. A unification match like that should have a way longer hype.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Man, Randy looked like he was going to cry


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Here comes boooyaka!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Did anyone see Goldust's Face when hey got spear'd?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> wanst jericho the first undisputed champion?


Technically George Hackenschmidt


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This should be a great match :mark:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol "Push Ambrose" sign

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rey coming out to silence.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Crowd is surprisingly dead for Rey. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I can see Reigns getting the win and Ambrose acting like he was hot shit and having Reigns turn on him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:dance:dance:dance:mark::mark::mark: HERE FOR THE GOT DAMN SHIELD!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hah, absolutely no pop for Rey.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lmao at no reaction for rey


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Amber B's favorite wrestler :brodgers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Damn no fucks for Rey. Smark crowds tend to treat him like shit though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *Sound like there will be both belts and nothing on unifying them, nice hyping up nothing IWC.*


I think it's a unification match...would be silly to have one man hold two belts lol

And..as predicted..a bunch of REMATCHES tonight lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



MEMS said:


> Keep the WCW belt and ditch the ugly, gaudy WWE one.


THIS. The WWE title is GOD AWFUL.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

You people who are whining realize they had an undisputed title match in December 2001 instead of dragging it out to Mania X8 right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I wonder how many injuries Rey suffered on his way down to the ring.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Philawallafox said:


> lol I dunno why People like Jericho. He's not as good as Cena on the mic. *He's not as good as Bryan in the ring* and he's got a bitter old man attitude.


i would list all of jericho's holds, but i dont think this site's server could handle it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

No reaction for Rey, lol.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL the kids are tired of Rey


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The whole of the RA Era had a unified title lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What city is Raw in tonight?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> who the hell thought that?


Iirc Everyone was marking out, thinking that it would create the opportunity to build wrestlers and storylines better.

I don't recall anyone actually forseeing many downsides to it and especially not the social media fuckery and an hour dedicated to replays


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Anyone else think that Cena will take the WWE title and Orton the WHC at TLC?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> i would list all of jericho's holds, but i dont think this site's server could handle it.


ARMBAR


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

unDASHING said:


> i would list all of jericho's holds, but i dont think this site's server could handle it.


ARMBAR.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm impressed the Shield have been together for a year. I figured WWE would disband them in 3 months when they debuted or something.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Their might be some fuckery at TLC, but one way or another we'll get an undisputed champion out of this. 

Predicting that Orton will become world champ and Cena WWE champ at TLC. Cena will then beat Orton in a rematch at the rumble and go on to face RR winner Punk at mania.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

TERRI RUNNELS. :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Arcade said:


> What city is Raw in tonight?


Long Island, NY


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nice to see Cody and Rey have put their issues behind them :clap


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Arcade said:


> What city is Raw in tonight?


Long Island.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ambrose selling that :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

goldus is still so impressive


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Who was the other guy that eliminated 4 people?


Kevin Nash mayve


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> ARMBAR.


Mah ......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

From a logical standpoint, WWE definitely shouldn't have had Cody eliminated before Goldust, Ray, and whatever Uso.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Another ad break :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Shouldn't inverted atomic drops be illegal? I mean, it is basically a low blow.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SJFC said:


> Their might be some fuckery at TLC, but one way or another we'll get an undisputed champion out of this.
> 
> Predicting that Orton will become world champ and Cena WWE champ at TLC. Cena will then beat Orton in a rematch at the rumble and go on to face RR winner Punk at mania.


You are 10 pages too late


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We had a break two minutes ago.

America is an absolute disgrace.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton wins at TLC, unifies both titles, Punk wins the Rumble 2014 and face Orton for the title.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Arcade said:


> What city is Raw in tonight?


Long Island, NY.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



MEMS said:


> Keep the WCW belt and ditch the ugly, gaudy WWE one.


I hope they hear you. The WWE Championship belt is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Arcade said:


> What city is Raw in tonight?


Uniondale, NY


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem ads


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sadly I don't think Vin Man's ego will allow the World title design to be the unified title design.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I can only imagine the dumb bullshit that will happen at TLC. Both will get a title.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Where does Lesnar fit in for Mania?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> From a logical standpoint, WWE definitely shouldn't have had Cody eliminated before Goldust, Ray, and whatever Uso.


Rey was good for the last elimination since it looked great and if you want a guy to make Reigns look good through the portion of the match where it's generally one-on-one the most, you'd go with the good hand in Goldust.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Who was the other guy that eliminated 4 people?


Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dam WWE, dont you get tired of taking commercial breaks right in the middle of matches?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Waffelz said:


> We had a break two minutes ago.
> 
> America is an absolute disgrace.


In more ways than one


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I can only imagine the dumb bullshit that will happen at TLC. Both will get a title.


Nah they will swap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I love the fact i'm seeing Goldust in 2013. He's doing so awesome and deserves all the shine he's getting


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Kevin Nash mayve


Hogan eliminated a total of 4 guys in 1990


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



unDASHING said:


> i would list all of jericho's holds, but i dont think this site's server could handle it.


I got this covered


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> From a logical standpoint, WWE definitely shouldn't have had Cody eliminated before Goldust, Ray, and whatever Uso.


Rhodes_For_UndisuputedChampion :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The "Mayday" button. For those forever alone moments..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I can only imagine the dumb bullshit that will happen at TLC. Both will get a title.


I think we might see a title swap. Cena grabs the WWE belt, while ORton gets the WHC one. They'll unify it at Royal Rumble, maybe


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *Sound like there will be both belts and nothing on unifying them, nice hyping up nothing IWC.*


I really hope there will only be one belt. Would be pretty ridiculous to have someone carrying around two belts. But once again, this is WWE, so I wouldn't be surprised if this ended up happening.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> ARMBAR
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The moss covered three handled family regunzel


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Man RAW is so exciting these days. Non stop unpredictable action. HHH in every major storyline for no fucking reason, irrational booking that makes no sense, and cena and Orton feuding like it was 2007. Woooooooo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


> Orton wins at TLC, unifies both titles, Punk wins the Rumble 2014 and face Orton for the title.


Leading to HHH/Cena. Randy/Punk. Meh


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Rey was good for the last elimination since it looked great and if you want a guy to make Reigns look good through the portion of the match where it's generally one-on-one the most, you'd go with the good hand in Goldust.


Since they're aiming to push Cody, they should have had Reigns eliminate the other Uso, then Goldust, have Cody eliminate Rollins, then Reigns eliminate both Cody, and Rey.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Vince will want all traces of WCW to be wiped off the face of the earth.

:vince2 RIC FLAIR? STING? DUSTY RHODES? LEX LUGER? YOUR BELT IS HISTORY!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I agree with keeping the WHC and dumping that stupid WWE Title design. The WHC looks prestigious plus if they ditch it, will the people who have only won it and not the WWE Title no longer be considered "former World Champions"? (Booker, Benoit, Christian)


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Vintage Dean Ambrose


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"How could it be?
Somebody took my boy from me
My best friend's gone
And I'm so all alone
I really miss my homies
Even though they gone away
I know you in a better place
And I hope to see ya soon someday"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eulonzo said:


> Rhodes_For_UndisuputedChampion :lmao


Your BOI Jericho has already been Undisputed Champion. 

Perhaps Cody, too? :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wacky bump even for Rollins there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

JBL: "He looks better than ever!"

Count: 1


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I love watching Rey in the ring. Legend.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A Mysterio-Rollins match though (a few years ago)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow, Rey is very good..


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rollins vs Mysterio in Rey's prime would be amazing


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Punkholic said:


> I really hope there will only be one belt. Would be pretty ridiculous to have someone carrying around two belts. But once again, this is WWE, so I wouldn't be surprised if this ended up happening.


I don't know about them having one undisputed belt. They just made that WWE title. I see them keeping both, if that actually happens


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Nah they will swap
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Would be kinda pathetic for this to be the outcome, but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT MISSLE DROPKICK by CODY.

:mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rey's first time on Raw since February? Someone forgot about last week, COLE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rollins and Mysterio really need to have a singles match one of these days.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The stream fucking lagged!

According to posts here, they already announced the TLC main event?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rollins is so good at selling
Seriously should have stayed at Nxt cuz he makes zigglers flopping look fucking retarded


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ALABAMA SLAMMAH


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rey was tiresome 8 years ago


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Spear!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT PUSH


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DEM SPEARRRSS.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Damn Travesty! Cody didn't Twerk!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns is such a boss

and ambrose gets the win

planting the seeds of Reigns vs Ambrose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

REIGNS JUST KILLED MYSTERIO AGAIN :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That spear gives me so much life :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns committing a murder spree with dem spears. :O


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns push has commenced.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Them spears :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nice match there! Shield bitches!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns is amazing.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well we all know who's getting the singles push in the shield.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Would be kinda pathetic for this to be the outcome, but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


Put money on it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Good match. REIGNS IS A FUCKING BEAST.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

HELL YEAH AMBROSE GETS A PIN

he deserves it after being jobbed out soo hard last night


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

GOOD GOD DAT REIGNS :mark: :mark:

Awesome fucking match. No surprise.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Y'all happy now?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

See Ambrose got the Pin, relax ppl :HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Looks like Reigns fell bad there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem Spears.

Dat Headlock Driver.

The Shield.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns in BEAST MODE!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nice match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YES YES YES YES!!! THEY GAVE MY BOY AMBROSE THE PIN!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Need to hear that reigns roar


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Does Reigns actually have any moves apart from the spear?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dean Ambrose is showing is poppin' skillz


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THE SHIELD WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ROMAN REIGNS IS FUCKING AWESOME :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I must be the only one not liking this. Fuck this Superman booking.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That match was fucking awesome!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns to win 2014 Royal Rumble. Called it first


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Imma start doing the Roman Reigns roar right before I'm about to lift something heavy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why the fuck do we have a special guest host? A WASTE OF TIME.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Does Reigns actually have any moves apart from the spear?


ARMBAR Maybe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Whos this gap toothed bitch host?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

God i fucking love the Shield.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yes, Roman is the man.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ma boys are back to winning!!! :dance :dance


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan guise :vince2

Why are Sandow and Ziggler fighting again?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

My grandma watches that Micheal and Kelly show or whatever that used to be Regis And Kelly. 

He was actually pretty decently funny about the thing. Should be interesting to see what he does.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan matches, Punk matches, Shield matches, Cody/Dust matches - screw the rest


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why the fuck are these two randomly wrestling in joke match set-ups?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Street Fight or Hardcore Match? :kobe


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strong Island? 

Long Island please boo the hell out of Straham


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao So another random brawl between Sandow and Ziggler. Fucking treadmill.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Street Fight and Hardcore are different how?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

For the love god WWe a hardcore match and a street fight are the same match type


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns 4 Undisputed Champ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OK, what the fuck is this Ziggler/Sandow "feud" even about?!?!? I feel like I've missed something.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Whats the difference between a Hardcore Match and a Street Fight


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

someone want to tell me what the basis is around this Ziggler/Sandow feud? And if they're insisting on giving us a token Sandow/Ziggler match every week, why not have them go at it at the PPV last night?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> Why the fuck do we have a special guest host?


Bath salts?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lol, I had completely forgotten there was a Guest Host tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hamptons hardcore match? The Hamptons are one of the wealthiest areas in the entire country.

Hardcore Hamptons? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They need to stop naming their matches like that...seriously just stop


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Street Fight or a Hardcore Match?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not referring to the Shield, referring to Reigns, who I like.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The credibility of the team feels right again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Poor Dolph and Sandow, stuck in limbo gimmick match filler deadzone


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lumberjack match ftw :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> ARMBAR Maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:cheer


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Random Ziggler/Sandow gimmick match #131231


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

TripleG said:


> OK, what the fuck is this Ziggler/Sandow "feud" even about?!?!? I feel like I've missed something.


You obviously do not understand WWE Creative. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Isn't a hardcore match and a street fight basically the same thing? :hmm:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The markdom I just had. Lord Jesus, let me call the ambulance. Hoooo lord, I need some new pants and a respirator.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao what did Sandow do to get put in these doghouse fights with Ziggler?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler and Sandow are the laughing stock of the whole locker room.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

it's good for the bussiness


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lol, there's no lumberjacks here on LI, and no ones hardcore in the hamptons, just snobby rich people


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

How about a handicap match or a 2 on 1 match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Arca9 said:


> Street Fight and Hardcore are different how?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


can you be counted out in a hardcore but not street fight ?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Goat Face Killer said:


> Whos this gap toothed bitch host?


Some talkshow host or something, far as I know..


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Isn't a hardcore match and a street fight basically the same thing? :hmm:


Yes, unless the street fight will be in the "street" which would be grand. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> My grandma watches that Micheal and Kelly show or whatever that used to be Regis And Kelly.
> 
> He was actually pretty decently funny about the thing. Should be interesting to see what he does.


My grandmother does too. Regis>>>>>>>>>>>>> Michael though


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Love that Reigns didn't look at Ambrose or Rollins after as well


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hardcore matches have no rules and allow weapon use

Street FIght matches involve special attacks like Hadoukens, Shoryukens and Akumas "DIE ONE THOUSAND DEATHS"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I like all three members of the Shield, mostly Rollins and Reigns, but this whole thing with Reigns being booked like Superman is fucking annoying to me.

I know most of you like it, it just....

I don't know how to explain.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Deptford said:


> :lmao what did Sandow do to get put in these doghouse fights with Ziggler?


He had a good match with Cena on RAW, can't perform over your approved slot, you know


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Goat Face Killer said:


> Whos this gap toothed bitch host?












STRAHAN is a legend


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Imagine Roman Reigns with the World Title, a suit and sunglasses. 

$$$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm going to be so pissed if the Shield don't feud with the Wyatts before they split.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

#Armbar


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> You obviously do not understand WWE Creative.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE Creative does not understand WWE Creative


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I like all three members of the Shield, mostly Rollins and Reigns, but this whole thing with Reigns being booked like Superman is fucking annoying to me.
> 
> I know most of you like it, it just....
> 
> I don't know how to explain.


Don't worry. Next week they will all have turned on him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> STRAHAN is a legend


I wish Strahan was still playing. We could use him this year.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

word?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

MUST SEE TV


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler. I'm still praying you're gonna get out that dog house bro :banderas Soon #Ziggler2014...please??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

they need to stop giving Miz mic time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

But Wrestlemania shouldn't be counted among sports DVDs? It is Sports Entertainment!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lmao, Strahan gonna lay out Miz


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz TV?!

Fuck me. -____-


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

But...aren't a Street Fight and a Hardcore Match the same thing?! fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why does Eddie Munster have a WWE talk show?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Heel Miz :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

No one cares Miz...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

fpalm

Fuck off, Mizanin.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hopefully Miz does a good heel promo on Strahan.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

MizTV :ti

And they put Strahan on it :ti

Strahan to knock out Miz plz :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Listen to that silent crowd for this segment!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Mike and he wasn't even advertised. :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz will get us the answers we seek.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Whoever bought WrestleMania 29 on DVD needs a psych evaluation


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Poor Strahan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

NO BUYS. TV channel turn.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ok Miz just cause you're Heel, doesn't mean I'll start giving a damn about Miz TV.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought Miz TV got cancelled.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Legit forgot Miz turned heel. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

FUCK. It's the Miz.








Does not approve.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ready for a trainwreck of a segment


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz!!!! :mark: lol love that asshole


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

TITUS :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

HA


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. 

TITUS O GOAT.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

One of 100 all time NFL players of ALL TIME.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao Titus with that gap tooth


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL, this is so cheeky!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat Titus


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao TItus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bring on 92 MOTHERFUCKER!!! 

Wait.....LOL! Titus O'Neil!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao :titus


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus! Hahahaha


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

HAHAHAHHA TITUS!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's fucking Titus. :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus O'Neal is da goat!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I like all three members of the Shield, mostly Rollins and Reigns, but this whole thing with Reigns being booked like Superman is fucking annoying to me.
> 
> I know most of you like it, it just....
> 
> I don't know how to explain.


they are just building him up to let Cena over come all odds then he will be back to mid carder again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

PTP back to heels?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus O'Neil :mark: :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I like all three members of the Shield, mostly Rollins and Reigns, but this whole thing with Reigns being booked like Superman is fucking annoying to me.
> 
> I know most of you like it, it just....
> 
> I don't know how to explain.


I'm feeling the same to be honest. I love Reigns to bits and think he has bags of potential, but this SPEARSPEARSPEARSPEAR stuff I can see getting old pretty quick. I hope he does well though.

Titus :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Im so racist it took me a while to notice it wasn't him


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus O Neil just made this segment so much better


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL

But would be funnier with Pancakes Patterson


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

STRAY-HAN? This whole time I've been pronouncing it "STRAW-HAWN". Aw I've been making an idiot out of myself!! ;___;


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao

Titus is the GOAT.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Very 1987-like music for Strahan


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THE REAL DEAL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ugh, not Miz TV fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

TITUS :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHO?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> Whoever bought WrestleMania 29 on DVD needs a psych evaluation


I considered it, do I need help?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao since when did Titus turn heel?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus is heel again?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus with dat gap and lisp. :ti

So what does this mean for the Prime Time Players, though?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

HAHAHAHA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

On my God Titus is hilarious!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why is Titus acting like a heel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Random heel turn #100000000


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hilarious.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They should just do the whole guest host thing but have Titus play every role every week and troll everyone.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh the fuckery...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> You obviously do not understand WWE Creative.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who does :lmao




Chrome said:


> Isn't a hardcore match and a street fight basically the same thing? :hmm:


Hardcore match has falls count anywhere right? Or do they take place in the ring like a street fight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh man :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well, Miz is right.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OH DAM!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz's face. 

"OHH KILL EM. KILLL EMMM."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz is a fucking douche, that's what you are.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Okay gotta give Miz that one about the Giants :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

2001 Defensive Player of the Year. The fuck remembers that?

The only material they had was the gap? 

"What a heel!" Oh my God. fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz IS such a bad guy!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LMFAO, "MIZ IS A BAD GUY, what a heel!" lol!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well, we got a new smiley


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What a heel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Miz is so awful


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol Miz that was awesome. Bigger gap than the Giants in the playoffs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz getting cheap heat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wow the miz is terrible
why can't they release him
its baffling they keep this loser and release Chris Hero


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Did...did Miz just say he was a heel?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

TITUS IS A GOAT.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz breaking dat 4th wall :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OK I'm a Giants fan....but that was a good one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT GAP is looking proper


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz, I want to punch you so bad...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hate when miz makes me laugh


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Did Miz just call himself a heel :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Deptford said:


> They should just do the whole guest host thing but have Titus play every role every week and troll everyone.


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus is the shit!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

stupid moment


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh god, shitty Flo-Rida music.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THIS IS PAINFUL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So Random Turn By TITUS huh?? :russo: :russo: :russo:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz is more like a guest than a host


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And here comes Titus O'Neil!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Here we go!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

strahan has a titantron video :ti


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Get em Micheal. GET EM. 

You little cunts who don't know who he is are sad. Guy is hilarious.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'd rather see Titus over Strahan


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why did Miz turn heel? Why is Titus going along with this? Why is Titus apparently acting like a heel? Why is Strahan on RAW? Why is Miz screwing with him? 

So many questions. :hmm: Least those two are pretty funny together.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> wow the miz is terrible
> why can't they release him
> its baffling they keep this loser and release Chris Hero


And to rub it in, just remember that Miz is marrying this


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

BOOOO i hate this guy. :brady2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LMAO

PUSH TITUS


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh Miz turned heel I totally forgot that happened.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"What a heel!" *gif-worthy face*

Impressive heel chicanery by Miz. bama


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

So we have the BIG GUY and the BAD GUY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:bark


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I don't know who this man is.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cole thinking the numbers after the word "super bowl" are the YEAR....fuck me, this guy


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wow Titus a heel then a face in the matter of 5 minutes

Best for business.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan has had enough of your shit!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They should have had Strahan come out as Titus. Missed opportunity.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The fuck this is now


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> And to rub it in, just remember that Miz is marrying this


:lenny Puppies


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus looking like Ebony Man of the month


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Say what you want about cheap heat but making fun of the Maple Leafs is what finally got The Rock to get the whole Toronto crowd to turn on him back in 2003, and that was like...10 minutes into his promo


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is Pretty Ricky all over again. Titus and Miz did this shit backstage and it made Vince :vince3
so he put it on the air.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm seeing double..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Random Titus push (?)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What is this tomfoolery going on?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

While I'm happy to see Titus get some mic time, what is the point of having him out there? And what is the point in this segment? And is Titus a heel? And why the hell am I watching this?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Tobit said:


> I don't know who this man is.


Old irrelevant football player.

Oh... okay. Strahan's out here, gotta cue up those Lawler and Cole fake laughs. How I missed them.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

who the fuck was that voice suppose to be?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This music is fucking atrocious.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this is... bad

a segment about a gap? :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

welcome us? didn't it start 40 minutes ago?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

sports entertainment


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is making me hate Strahan more than I did when he was playing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We're 40 minutes into the show, and now he's welcoming everyone to Raw.

Double team. Tag team main event. WHAT.

Also, WOAT announcer is Strahan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

God I love Maryses tits :homer


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Double team tag team lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

what the buttery fuckery is going on lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So wait...Strahan can make matches?!?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah strahan having a double team?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Double team tag-team!!!!?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

double team - tag team. Hmmm


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

A double team, tag team?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ortooooonnnnnn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Have I gone back in time to 2009?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Del RiooooooHHHhhhHHhhh


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

This would make ore sense to me if I knew who he was

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i want punk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow Strayhan is just as bad as the miz

with that main event at least i know I can shut off raw early


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> Get em Micheal. GET EM.
> 
> You little cunts who don't know who he is are sad. Guy is hilarious.


well not everyone watches rugby with crash helmets or gives two fucks who this turd is


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Double team tag team


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why does Strahan's mic have the WWE logo upside down like the MizTV mic? :lol

This show needs some Kelly Ripa in all her MILFy goodness, though.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big Show weighs 400 towns...how much does a town weigh?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

just say their names, Mike. Nobody wants to hear your Michael Buffer impression :allen1


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan is actually really good on the mic and with the crowd compared to most guest hosts..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Orton, Del Rio, Cena, and Big Show in the main event?

Are you shitting me? fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SandyRavage said:


> This would make ore sense to me if I knew who he was
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Trust me, it still wouldn't.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

'a double team tag team main event'

it sounded like he had an orgasm while saying 'Cena'


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That man should be the ring announcer.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> And to rub it in, just remember that Miz is marrying this


Got damn, she got me questioning if this is real life.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> Get em Micheal. GET EM.
> 
> You little cunts who don't know who he is are sad. Guy is hilarious.


Not everyone follows football. He's no Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cena and Big Show vs. Orton and Del Rio? Color me uninterested.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big Show is 440 TOWNS.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:cole3 :lawler haha

:cole3 :lawler hahahah

:cole3 :lawler AHHAAAHAH

:cole3 :lawler HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

:cole3 :lawler *HHAHHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A double team tag team main event.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, switching to MNF...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I don't think they like your match Mike.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Weak.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Man what a crappy main event.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is a weak post-PPV Raw so far, and they're usually good.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cole and Kings fucking fake laughing........


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan's pretty good with the Teddy Long impersonation.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Really dragging out name call-outs there, like we will be surprised


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

guest host burying regular on-screen talent...:lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This segment is horrible.


I blame Miz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is really lame.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

This Jason statham guy is actually OK on the mic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why WWE? WHY?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sandow and Ziggler should have captained teams last night instead of Kingston/Miz, Langston/Axel, and Henry/Ryback. Diva's should have been on the pre-show


Ziggler, Langston, Kingston, Henry, and Kidd vs Sandow, Axel, Ryback, Miz, and Fandango


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Goat Face Killer said:


> well not everyone watches rugby with crash helmets or gives two fucks who this turd is


Lol like rugby is a tough sport


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

whoever this guy is, he's awful and someone should shut that gap in his mouth


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*










To help pass the time here's a gif of the lovely Summer Rae shaking


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wow miz looked like a bitch right there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I love Strahan as a Giants fan, but this segment and company suck.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kelly Ripa :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

End this shit....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kelly Ripa chants :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kelly Ripa gets more of a crowd response than the Miz usually does.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Most must-skip superstar in the WWE


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> Big Show is 440 TOWNS.


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> guest host burying regular on-screen talent...:lmao


In this case, it's fine.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I don't know or really care what's going on. If I were an actual football fan and not a casual, I would probably care.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This segment sucks but the A-Team segment with Rampage Jackson was worse.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz to botch it and severely injure Strahan.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this is just...ew


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well, that was a channel changer.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL hip tossing Michael Strahan is gonna bring in dem views!!! 
 + creative


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*










this shit is terrible


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz getting buried by a low card guy and a NFL guy :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I think everyone in Dallas, Philly, & Boston would love to see Mike get hurt.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

whats this bullshit.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I hope he slams the shit out of the Miz


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol Titus


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

diDID HE JUST SAY "MAH ....."


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

End this shit now please and thanks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i think wwe doesnt want people to watch raw


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan sandbagging.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

am i gonna watch a wrestling school training drill right now?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz: "he was stiff"....I'm sure he was


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Titus at least makes that segment bearable.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Are they punishing us cause we were hot for that last match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus is about the only good part of this.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Okay, end this shit already.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kelly Ripa chant? YAAAAASSSSS.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

FUCK :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This segment is longer than the Survivor Series main event.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus bleeds personality. I wish he had a singles run. Nothing big.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

...Well, I'm enjoying this. 

If only Miz wasn't here.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is reallllllllllllllllllllllllllly dragggggggggggggggggggggggggging fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan is dead lifting! 

He don't know how to work!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Don´t know who the black guy is, not talking about Strahan, but he´s decent at the mic.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Deptford said:


> LOL hip tossing Michael Strahan is gonna bring in dem views!!!
> + creative


:vince$


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'd rather have a Titus show than a Miz show.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Del Rio got booos from teh crowd, since his name was mentioned so much for NEVER getting reactions


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Did he just bury WRESTLING?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan fears the hip toss.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Lol like rugby is a tough sport


exactly and the americans wear crash helmets playing it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SandyRavage said:


> This Jason statham guy is actually OK on the mic
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shows more personality and charisma on the mic than Curtis Axel.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

TITUS2014


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:bosh4

this segment has gone on 5 minutes too long


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this is terrible.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Least all three of them are trying to make the best out of this crap.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Wtf, why are they destroying kayfabe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

why are they dragging this out


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> Did he just bury WRESTLING?


Don't worry. Vince has been doing that for years


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOOOOOL THE FUCKERY!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's Real, It's Damn Real.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Oh yeah it's real"


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHHHHHHHHY?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The corniness of it all.


I cannot.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I actually thought that was funny tbh lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I now remember why I hate Guest Hosts.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So wait...Miz & Titus are totally OK with being humiliated? OK then.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They should have left the filler stuff til the 2nd hour fpalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Old irrelevant football player.
> 
> Oh... okay. Strahan's out here, gotta cue up those Lawler and Cole fake laughs. How I missed them.


He's also the host of a nationally televised morning show and is on national TV every Sunday.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAFUQ :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well, this what the WWE is about.. .FUN! FUN! FUN!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

HOW AWESOME WAS THAT GUYS?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol Oh boy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yeah, that was a waste of time.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the fuck just happened


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This was a trainwreck of a segment.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

dear mother of god


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It wasnt that bad. Titus made up for it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the ending of this


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm beyond confused right now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm confused though. Is Miz heel or face?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:faint:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I thought Miz was heel...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh yeah, it's real. It's DAMN real. :angle2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Easily the worst segment they've ever done.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus is awesome


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

are they heels? faces? wtf is this shit


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Would've been way cooler for him to have a match. Lame.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF :lol: :lol: 

IS MIZ A TWEENER? :russo:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

He half stole Kurt Angle's TNA catchphrase on WWE programming! "It's real!"...Which Angle had to change because...he left WWE?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And they are face again?

WTF


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

so to rub salt in the wounds the wWE breaks kayfabe right after the end of that terrible segment

FFS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well.............that was..............

Hey, it killed 10 min.

And now the heels are just alright with him. OK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF Miz is babyface again


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> They should have left the filler stuff til the 2nd hour fpalm


Trust me, they have plenty of filler for the second hour too.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

what the fuck is going on


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I am a big Strahan fan and I love Titus, but this segment has gone on to long. And what the hell was with the end of this segment?? They make fun of him and stuff then they are all buddy buddy at the end??


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

my man D Young left out of the segment and now Titus doing the MOD dance without him. DON'T BREAK THEM UP :sadpanda


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Has there even been a match yet? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh look everyone, we also watch Family Guy, how cool are we?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What was the fucking point of that?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Titus is great, the best thing about that segment.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz heel turn lasted a week lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nothing worse than a white guy tryi...I won't go there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

hahaha with the Kurt Angle reference.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So they don't even try to make sense of this show anymore? They've just given up now haven't they?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I guess Vince just doesnt give a fuck anymore


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the hell just happened. Did they all shake hands and make up. What


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

MILLIONS OF DOLLAS!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

PLEASE SHOW US HOW TO DOWNLOAD THE APP! :lawler


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yea, teaching us how to download!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I do not understand that segment. But I don't think that I was supposed to.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ratman said:


> What was the fucking point of that?


FUN :cuss:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

This is wasting valuable 3mb time. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wtf miz turned face again pointless turn


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh Thanks JBL for rubbing it in about Brian's Death. lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I voted for Lumberjack Match. :troll


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE APP :cole3


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I've never been so confused by heels and faces before. Thought Miz was turning heel.......then thought titus was heel cause he was making fun of strahan.......orton....face or heel.....the authority....face or heel.......this isn't a good thing either.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Con27 said:


> Titus is great, the best thing about that segment.


If it wasn't for Titus that segment would have been SO awkward.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Just know Kevin Dunn and his goofy, potato headed ass is behind this.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

App downloading tutorials with Mi-cole Cole!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

vote lumberjack shit iwc :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE, we're not fucking stupid.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I can't believe it's almost the end of the hour.

fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THIS SHIT SHUDA BEEN ON THE WWE APP!! :hogan


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What happened to titus' tooth?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE's in full fuckit mode until the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I can't get over how bad that was. Crap. Absolute crap.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz went from HEEL>FACE>HEEL>FACE in one segment.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Old_John said:


> vote lumberjack shit iwc :lol


Street fight son, hoping they may do it outside, they won't but I hope


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Miz. Such a celebrity.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thank god Cole is showing me how to download the App i missed it the other 73 times. Where is the push ziggler or sandow option?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The wwe app instructions AND a Family Guy reference? Oh my.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Can you guys help me? I want to vote on the Sandow/Ziggler match but I don't know how to download and install my WWE App.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I really need stop questioning why the WWE does certain things. I give myself headaches for no reason lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler to get a big pop, here in NYC

:ziggler2

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Actually guys, on Sunday Miz shook Kofi's hand prior to the match...so i dunno he's a tweener now i think.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I love how Creative doesn't know or just doesn't give a fuck about whether or not Miz and Titus are heel or face on a week to week basis. :lol

My goodness, this company. I almost feel bad for them at this point. Almost.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LMAO KAYFABE IS DEAD.

They basically said: "Oh we're just playing characters. Michael everybody!! what a rascal!"


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i agree, that segment would've been terrible without titus. that nig is hilarioussss :lmao


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

so what did I miss? Just tuned in, anything good happen?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Lord Shite said:


> Just know Kevin Dunn and his goofy, potato headed ass is behind this.







Also, WHERE IS AMBER WHEN YOU NEED HER?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



chessarmy said:


> so what did I miss? Just tuned in, anything good happen?


Shield vs Rey and Rhodes Brothers. Shield won. Now turn off your tv. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



K2Jelly said:


> I can't believe it's almost the end of the hour.
> 
> fpalm


Thank fuck. Hopefully the next two fly.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What a shit main event.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Street fight son, hoping they may do it outside, they won't but I hope
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Street fights never leave the ring area anymore. NEVER.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

To ease people from that segment, here's a picture of some kittens


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

XBOX ONE IS SHIT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Shield vs Rey and Rhodes Brothers. Shield won. Now turn off your tv. You'll thank me later.


No, he needs to keep the TV on and suffer with the rest of us.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Stop playing WWE.

Time to groom Axel for that main event push. :banderas


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hip Toss got jealous of Drop Kick stealing all the kayfabe killing spotlight last night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So the Paul Heyman guys are back together?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh hey, look, it's Mr. Charisma!

:axel


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

K2Jelly said:


> Street fights never leave the ring area anymore. NEVER.


Sniff sniff


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ryback and Axel. Team Geeks:lol

They killed the crowd.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Powder clap!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

what is up with raw being full of jobbers tonight


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHY IS CURTIS AXEL STILL AROUND DOING STUFF


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big E and Mark Henry Tag team :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Axel and Ryback

WOAT team :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Mah bois Tit E and the RATINGS


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ryback/Axel vs Henry/Langston?

Wow, no fucks to give for that. Except DAT HENRY.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

ROZAAAAYYYY

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big E vs. Henry for the IC belt would be the best thing they can do dude!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Mark Henry and Big E? Oh lawdy, RIP Axel and Ryberg.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lol, ryback got the jobber entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Holy shit Henry and Big E is a sick team.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So instead of two shitty rematches we get one shitty tag match.

Wonder if Mark Henry thinks Big E's his son?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this would be a fucking awesome tag team


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

does WWE always make the black guys team up?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> I love how Creative doesn't know or just doesn't give a fuck about whether or not Miz and Titus are heel or face on a week to week basis. :lol
> 
> My goodness, this company. I almost feel bad for them at this point. Almost.


It goes like this. If you rub elbows with anyone in the mainstream (even on the show) or are featured on the E! network on a co-produced reality show, or are a former reality 'star' then you are given temporary face privileges at the drop of a hat. You can easily move between face/tweener/heel at will like a cheat code. Just press up, up, down, down, left, left, R1, L1, R2, L2, R3, L3 (this stands for the three categories and how you can switch between them.) 

Next week this will all be forgotten when Miz takes on Rey Mysterio. 
AWWWWWWSOMEE! fpalm


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Mark and Big E :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*AWWWWW SHIT!*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

FUCKING RATINGZ!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So basically they just combine faces and heels from last night and just put them in tag matches.

WHY DIDN'T THEY FUCKING DO THIS LAST NIGHT. Fucking incredible.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Henry and Langston!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sigh, love ya Big E, i really do...but this match. I don't care.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

race war :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Holy shit such size, strength, thickness in that BBC tag team.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big E teaming with Henry?

A new nation


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Those two were definitely drunk.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

is this a "Don't drop the Soap" match ?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

RICK ROSS. THATS WHAT HE DOES


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big E and Henry would be a great tag team


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Mark Henry and Mark Henry JR, shit just got real.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Mark Henry got a bigger pop than Rey Mysterio.

:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big E and Mark Ratings Henry? It's the Internets wet dream


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Look at this tag team!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BLACKS VS WHITES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I walk through this land like a man on a man

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

big e will pin axel or axel will pin big e.
you can quote this


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

BEAT EM UP
BREAK HIS NECK


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is it just me or does Mark Henry look like Mr. T now?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

More fucking rematches? Is there going to be a match tonight where the competitors haven't fought in the past week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I like the shaved head look on Henry. Looks good.


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Somebody gonna get the ass kicked


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lots of tag matches tonight






playa'


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That is a helluva tag team.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Henry, Big E, Truth and Woods need to make a stable.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

These Goldberg chants are getting old.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ryback vs Ryblack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

get this mocha midget Big E off my screen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Holy shit, Big E can leapfrog. bama

Ryback deserves better than this, though.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Henry and Langston tag team. :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Big E even wears rasta colors too so it def. feels like like we're back in the "nation" lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Goldtista :axel


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler and Sandow did well with that shitty country gimmick match last week so i have hope they will bring it again tonight


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Langston moves like a freaking cruiserweight.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Raw is Filler


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We are the nation! of Domination!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> More fucking rematches? Is there going to be a match tonight where the competitors haven't fought in the past week?


It makes you wonder why ordering PPV's is worth it in the first place.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I don't even like RYback, but he deserves better


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:vince "I have an idea! They're both black so lets pair 'em up!" 

:vince$


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hi Ryback! Remember when you mattered? Yeah, Langston has replaced you. Enjoy your massive depush.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Aboutreika18 said:


> Raw is SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT


Corrected 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

why does everyone in this match looks like a guy that would rape you in prison ?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Agentpieface said:


> Henry, Big E, Truth and Woods need to make a stable.


YES!, no, no, and no


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Agentpieface said:


> Henry, Big E, Truth and Woods need to make a stable.


And why is that?
:jordan


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


> big e will pin axel or axel will pin big e.
> you can quote this


You were wrong. :troll


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

junkyard dog doesnt need credit.... just let Henry do his thing and get a pop with the move, damn...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

SOMEONE'S GONNA GET THEIR BUTT WHOOPED 
SOMEONE'S GONNA GET THEIR BUTT WHOOPED 

CAUSE HIM PHYSICAL DISCOMFORT
CAUSE HIM PHYSICAL DISCOMFORT

MAKE HIS NECK UNCOMFORTABLE 
MAKE HIS NECK UNCOMFORTABLE

:vince5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Get em' Mark!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Would be great if the crowd started chanting "Let's go Rick Ross" :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL Axel and Ryback beat like the jobbers they are. I love that Big E and Henry team.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I wish that match were longer. Oh well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rick Ross & Big Booty Brown pick up the win.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the shovel needs to keep digging for this cunt, Axel.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

BIG E AND HENRY!!!


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Honestly, i prefer a ryback and big e match on a ppv.. little disappointed that they're facing each other on a filler raw match.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That match was way too quick...what a waste.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the previous segment lasted longer then this :L


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT WIN. :mark:

lmao. those two white boys are so berried. :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

........okay...damn, lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"THAT'S HOW WE DO!" :jay2


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Axel and Ryback putting up that stiff competiton


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rocky Mark said:


> why does everyone in this match looks like a guy that would rape you in prison ?


WHat? Justin ROberts looks more menacing than Axel


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally, Axel treated like the total squashable jobber he should be.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Please let Big E and Henry be a regular team


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> And why is that?
> :jordan


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler still trending. :lmao WWE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If Mark Henry wrestling more means more Junkyard Dog tributes during his matches.. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THE CHEMISTRY


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

W's! Moonwalk on 'em Henry


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well, that was...quick.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Smack each other around and make us think they're about to fight but they're really friends..
THAT'S WHAT THEY DOOOO!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I still mark for Mark.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THE LACK OF NEW HENRY SMILIES DISTURBS ME :henry1


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Divas match. Time for a bathroom break.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They are tag team rematching the fuck out of Survivor Series, huh?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Are you FUCKING kidding me WWE?!?!

Another goddamn rematch?!?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A rematch of this shit? like people wanna see that garbage again.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE, you lazy bastards :lmao.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

a rematch fpalm


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YESS DIVAS


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fuck off with this rubbish. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh yes we really need this rematch fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeematch! :lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

FUCK YES!!!! A REMATCH!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh fuck no.


Whats the point of this match?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao

REMATCH RAW NEVER ENDS.

UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

are you kidding me? a classic 6v6 SS rematch on the next night's RAW?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OMG,a rematch of that?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

oh lord......cannot be serious......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

they are going to repeate the diva match from last night
i guess theWWE wants us to change the channel


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A... rematch?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So the black tag team gets seperate entrances while the white tag team gets a collective jobber entrance? Only in Obama's America.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Henry has the most badass theme...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh god no, not a rematch of the Divas SS match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ryback must curl into a ball and cry every night before bed, because the jobbing is real out here lol


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTFFFFFFF :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHY?????????????????


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A fucking rematch of the SS match :lmao Jesus Christ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao A divas rematch from SS? Why?

I guess this time Cole will get it right when Nikki survives.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Out of all the rematches from Survior Series, they pick THIS one?!

Are they even trying anymore? fpalm


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Another rematch? :mark:
I am so glad I didn't buy the PPV last night. :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh fuck noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh my god. 

Not only is it a rematch from last night... it's a rematch of the worst match in recent memory.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A rematch, oh you gotta be kidding me fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A rematch to a diva match that sucked?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ok I give up on this Raw. Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Omfg another rematch of a match that we didnt need to see in the first place


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Wasn't it painful enough the first time??


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck off Total Divas VS True Divas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AGAIN? fpalm


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> And why is that?
> :jordan


It's amazing because Big E would be like the whitest person in it


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Booking's pretty lazy tonight. Just teaming up heels and face with their opponents from last night. 

And another gimmick match related to the town their in? 

And the rematch of the DIVA match? 

I swear the Levesque daughters have booked this show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh lord not the Divas Rematch.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Deptford said:


> junkyard dog doesnt need credit.... just let Henry do his thing and get a pop with the move, damn...


Except he didn't get a pop with it, nor did he last night.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

As long as the divas win


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I can't anymore. Time for hockey. Later guys.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why pay for PPVs ... seriously.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A repeat Divas elimination match bama


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao They're really in IDGAF mode.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Mark Henry and Big E as tag team contenders? I can dig that suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkas!!! :vince5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So this is the opposite of the Raw after Mania were all the shitty things happen at once.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I didn't order SS last night, I feel like I didn't miss a thing, there are having all the matches again tonight!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thank God we get to witness this explosive divas' match one more time!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> W's! Moonwalk on 'em Henry


That's the weakest moonwalk I've ever seen. I literally can do it better.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

A fucking rematch? God . And they are trying to keep people from switching to the game?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ok, I'm out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A rematch of that Divas tag match. :lol

Times like this are when I wish TNA was legit competition.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Corrected
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rematch of the 7v7 seriously? :StephenA2


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cause the divas match last night was so thrilling..... :lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*









the next mark henry


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Did someone say more Summer Rae!!!??!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Divas match. Time for a bathroom break.


That tag match last night was better than I expected...

Crowd was into it,they popped for Jojo and Aksana's powerslam :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LKRocks said:


> WHat? Justin ROberts looks more menacing than Axel


Justin Roberts looks more menacing than Opie from SOA ?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I usually don't complain that much or even mind similar matches to a PPV but this is getting out of hand.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Glad they're doing the rematch of the divas match. I didn't order SS so I missed it.

lol @ paying for SS when we're getting it for free tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A rematch?! Oh, Lord...fpalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So I'm guessing that the E cameras screwed up last night and they need to re-shoot this match for the show.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Welp, I'm out. Call me when Punk is on


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Up next, One move to a pinfall elimination Diva's match. ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:vince2


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If the trend continues, the total divas win...


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

THIS RAW IS FUCKING HOOOORRRRIBLE!!!!! since summerslam wwe has been shit but they've sunken to new lows to tonight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Just run an angle making Nattie the number1 challenger against AJ if that's the direction. The rest of the hanger-oners aren't needed. You may get over individuals, not the entire division. So stupid...


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Check it out, another rematch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> :lmao They're really in IDGAF mode.


They were in that a while ago. Now they're in full "Fuck all ya'll" mode.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Did someone say more Summer Rae!!!??!


*ALLONS-Y!*

:vince5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well at least I get to see JoJo's cute ass again.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

on the plus side, Eva will get booed, so..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There's always Smackdown.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So lemme get this right...PEOPLE who actually paid for this garbage last night, get to see it for free tonight again? :vince2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OK, by the sound of it Vince has amnesia. Or thinks we have it.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

God this again? fpalm


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

waiting for that sweet sweet JoJo roll up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Only good thing about this is rematch is that I can watch Jo-Jo again :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Haha, they really don't give any fucks right now. It's awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hopefully, this match will be as quick as the one that just ended.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So lemme get this right...PEOPLE who actually paid for this garbage last night, get to see it for free tonight again? :vince2


People Power


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ to get the win back


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

By far worst Raw of the year.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



abrown0718 said:


> W's! Moonwalk on 'em Henry


:lmao


Hell nah

:ti


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

racist ron burgundy :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Something tells me Big E and Mark will challenge the Rhodes brothers for the tag titles soon.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So bad you gotta see it twice.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I mean. The past few Raws after the PPV say "why should I order the PPV when the matches are done the next night on Raw."


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Arcade said:


> There's always booze.


Fixed


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So this time the heels are going to win? I can't imagine the match will be any different otherwise.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Chan Hung said:


> So lemme get this right...PEOPLE who actually paid for this garbage last night, get to see it for free tonight again? :vince2


Well, in fairness, it wasn't as bad as Orton/Big Show


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Did someone say more Summer Rae!!!??!


No, they didn't.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I generally hate the "Worst RAW EVER" attitude that plagues this thread every week, but from the little I've watched and what I've seen in this thread, it's hard not to get that vibe.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Eduard Khil said:


> AJ to get the win back


Doubtful sadly, I imagine this match will probably be almost exactly what happened last night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Raw should be billed as a sitcom. 

Only the comedy is in the shit booking on the part of creative team and how cringe-worthy these segments are.

Cue the laugh track.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Only good thing about this is rematch is that I can watch Jo-Jo again :banderas












You already know.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> Up next, One move to a pinfall elimination Diva's match. ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


And yet it was a Better match than last night's main event.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well at least I get to see JoJo's cute ass again.


:banderas

:durant3

:lenny

:datass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol that lack of reaction for the Cena/Orton match. I love it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

There's only one *Rae* of hope from the divas tag team rematch, so I'm cool with it.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A recap at the start of hour 2 :clap fpalm


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So glad I chose not to make the 1 1/2 hour trip out west to RAW tonight


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I hope AJ gets her win back at least.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

a 7vs7 ELIMINATION match that is probably gonna end in 4 minutes, Sports Entertain'd ..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yay! We are FINALLY going to have just one World Champion!

Boo! It is going to be either Cena or Orton!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> a 7vs7 ELIMINATION match that is probably gonna end in 4 minutes, Sports Entertain'd ..


KO moves though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They're seriously forgetting that they unified the titles in 2001?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh fuck. It's starting.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

JOHN CENA HAS NEVER FACED RANDY ORTON! :lawler


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Anyone think WWE will pull a swerve in the unification match?? Cena wins WWE and Orton winning the WHC??


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Jesus, not this chit again.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

here she is, aj lee, punk's girlfriend.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn 14 jobber entrances

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well i'm ok with the unification match being done and out of the way by TLC


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hopefully one less major title will mean more emphasis on the US and Intercontinental title..

Not staying up for that Main Event btw. Simply not worth it...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the entire divas match got a jobbers entrance...lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I sat through this match last night. Im not doing it again


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

At least this match is good on the eyes.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat Rosa cameltoe


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is like the Austin/Rock at WM 19, a follow up to one of the GOAT's :brodgers


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This company :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this diva match


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

mattywizzard said:


> Anyone think WWE will pull a swerve in the unification match?? Cena wins WWE and Orton winning the WHC??


Called that earlier on, but yeah they will


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Brace yourselves, a second season has been ordered for Total Divas. More diva random matches for at least one more year.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

King fpalm

He sounds like one of those posters that solely post in the WoW section.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm crying from looking at that pic of the main event.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The commentary chants have begun in full force. :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LAWD have mercy.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*









Eva Marie, y'all!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wwe fans are shitting on this match thank god


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Damn 14 jobber entrances
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


C-C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aksana is a transgender, right?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I remember watching this match last night, I wished I was blind!

Fuck this shit, I'm turning it off, I'll download it tomorrow & skip through all the crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Because we want to see this shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The crowd starting to shit on this match? I never would've guessed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Make me stick my tongue out like Miley Cyrus." Da fuck, Lawler? 

Crowd started with the JBL as soon as the bell rang. :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Booty cheeks.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why are they wasting a unification match on a B-PPV like TLC?

Isn't that a Wrestlemania type match?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT Total Divas propaganda.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why bother paying for the PPV when we could just see the rematches the next night?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the crowd chanting for JBL :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I never slept during RAW, but now I really think of doing this, god this show sucks so far.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

End this fuckery now please, so that we may get on with the show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What just happened?


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> So glad I chose not to make the 1 1/2 hour trip out west to RAW tonight


Yeah, i'm happy I didn't take a 15 minute trip to Raw tonight


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

why is this happening again? what is with WWE creative?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I wanna see nikki bellas new move again


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cue Mike Chioda chants


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thought the Wyatts were gonna interfere there...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao The fuck was that?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What is this :lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the divas all have 1 hp each


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rematching 1 of 2 SS matches the night right after the 50 dollar PPV....

BEST FOR BUSINESS

:vince$


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

When did Kaitlyn turn heel??


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Aksana had to fall out for that black out XD What a time to turn back... I hate boredom and nothing else being on <_<


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I reeaaally hate the bellas


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



mattywizzard said:


> Anyone think WWE will pull a swerve in the unification match?? Cena wins WWE and Orton winning the WHC??



JBL did say ''one man COULD become both world and wwe champion'' not WOULD become BOTH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This company definitely is IN lazy ass mode...total rematches.....nothing new..usually when WWE has a BIG ppv they do something big the MONDAY after..just shows you that Survivor Series is sadly another pitiful ppv.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Human Nature said:


> I'm crying from looking at that pic of the main event.





Pretty sure he's Roman King.


7/10!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Someone should tell the divas to not make any sounds while they wrestle. It hurts my ears and destroys any credibility they have (which is none, but the screaming just makes it worse).


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the screen went blank because the WWE was worried about Aksana's side boob


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If they pitch a shutout this time :lmao

Never mind, that kick was pretty nasty.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This match is even worse than the one last night… astounding.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

only WWE can make 14 hot half naked girls into a cluster...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow that awful reffing there


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rosa cant kick out of that fpalm god this is shit


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The 1 move match.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ref botch!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

how is that even remotely painful ? what a shitty pin


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Funkadactyls but I prefer to call them the _Powers of Painful_


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

some boo's in the crowd


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF was that?! :lmao


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lmao I switch to the game to for one play, and I switch back to wwe and this divas match is already halfway over..


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

holy shit that super kick LOL


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Evilution said:


> Why are they wasting a unification match on a B-PPV like TLC?
> 
> Isn't that a Wrestlemania type match?


Nope. Remember the first unification match in 2001? Happened at Vengeance.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SPCDRI said:


> Rematching 1 of 2 SS matches the night right after the 50 dollar PPV....
> 
> BEST FOR BUSINESS
> 
> :vince$


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:vince$ racking it up


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lawler gets quote of the night.

"How can ANYONE overlook the Divas?" :jordan


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone like Tamina as the bodyguard? She's fuckin awesome!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LAWD HAVE MERCY!

NAOMI giggling :durant3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Evilution said:


> Why are they wasting a unification match on a B-PPV like TLC?
> 
> Isn't that a Wrestlemania type match?


The last one happened at Vengeance.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Tamina getting that Roman Reigns push for the girls.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Tamina is going Roman Reigns on the Total Divas right now.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I seriously think that all of creative/booking/management is just in one room jacking each other off, in no way could they watch their current product and not think that it isn't a shower of shite.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Tamina has no ass at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat ass and rack on Aj and cameron!:mark:::mark:::mark::


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

COLE QUIT SPOILING TOTAL DIVAS I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET.

Jojo got the cover :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Man, I feel really bad for whoever paid for last night's PPV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Evilution said:


> Why are they wasting a unification match on a B-PPV like TLC?
> 
> Isn't that a Wrestlemania type match?


Because the match probably wouldn't have much of an effect on Mania buyrates compared to a B list PPV where they can have a much bigger effect. And considering the TLC PPV always had a bad buyrate, plus WWE has basically fucked up PPV since Summerslam, they are desperate for a good buyrate so that's why it's placed here.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THIS JOBBER


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YAY JOJO!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:mark: JOJO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat ass on jo jo. :ass


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT BODYSLAM FINISHER :ti


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat Jojo :vince2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE is the ultimate troll. Takes people's money in exchange for a shitty ass PPV...and then gives away the whole PPV for free on Monday :troll:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem JoJo roll ups!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Really? A Scoop Slam?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> Oh Thanks JBL for rubbing it in about Brian's Death. lol


*Wait, what did he say about Brian's death?*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF is this shit!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

why is natalya's finisher a scoop slam now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That back breaker :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Scoop Slam taking out Tamina... AHAHAHHA


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

JoJo apparently knows the same move as Kelly Kelly, which is the rollup.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Alicia Fox be like "not tonight, bitch."


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Jojo pinning Tamina, bullshit


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I hate how they make Naomi and Cameron look weak yet have the Bellas look dominant. :side:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Jojo's ass and body are awesome Great watching her move around the ring

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Alicia Fox for the win baby. 

EDIT: fuck, jobbed again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nice tilt-a-whirl there


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is it me, or is the upper deck empty? did that many people take piss breaks?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is this even considered a proper match? AJ and JoJo though, DAMN!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the hell is this crap? I book better matches in Universe mode than what they're giving us.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

JoJo, queen of the roll-ups.

:lmao Look at this red-headed idiot.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fucking rope break right there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Maybe I should watch Total Divas. The fans seem to really hate Eva Marie and at least kind of like Jojo. What's up with that?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Everybody boos at Eva Marie :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Anyone like Tamina as the bodyguard? She's fuckin awesome!


I actually do, the "Lady Diesel" role suits her far more than just "daughter of Jimmy Snuka." Unfortunately, throwing her in shit matches like this is doing her no favors.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Great babyface comeback by Natalya. Good heel control segment by Eva Marie.

****1/4


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

All these botches rollups :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao crowd shits on Eva everytime


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, they booing her cuz of Total Divas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Brunette Kaitlyn. :yum:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kaitlyn is thick as fuck


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Eva Marie good reaction to that heat. Dumb ref counted the pin when there was a rope break...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Half the crowd left for a piss break :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The survivor series match was better, I'm not enjoying this match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Is this even considered a proper match? AJ and JoJo though, DAMN!


Its a divas match, so no


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bellas and Eva Marie are WOAT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That Kaitlyn Cameltoe :yum:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Eva Marie just looks terrible even when she isn't doing anything risky. Not sure at all how long she'll last, she is gorgeous but even Kelly Kelly was better than her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is something......


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kaitlyn is absolutely awful now


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kaitlyn made Natalya pee pee on herself.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Eva Marie getting some great heat. Future GOAT Diva.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Is it me, or is the upper deck empty? did that many people take piss breaks?


They probably jumped.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This shit unreal. Not only are they giving us a rematch of last night, but the wrong team is winning. This company...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ POP


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ only diva to get a reaction!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Eva gets more heat than ADR and Axel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dem AJ chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Kaitlyn is thick as fuck


makes her look hot as fuck


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OH GOD Eva gonna get the win fpalm


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

As a female, i take this crappy ass Divas Division personal :cuss:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lmao, Kaitlyn tapped.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ YES chants!? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fans chanting for AJ. No one gives a fuck about Natalya

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The fuck happened there?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rollups... Rollups everywhere. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

burying the divas champion...:lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The AJ chants from the crowd...

WWE doesn't realize they can't win. :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ chants. :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae, the sole survivor!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ CHANTS!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Divas champion can only take one move


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Her hair is brighter than the ring apron, dang it.
OH GOD NO
SUMMER GONNA GO ROMAN ON THESE WOMEN


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ chants


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao this match is amazing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae to clean house :side:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Botch mode.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Welp, this match is actually fucking god-awful. Well done, WWE, your divas are fucking shit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae gonna be the next Roman Reigns.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Worst dropkick in history.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lets go Summer Rae you can do it :mark:


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This fucking match...can we ask for the person that felt the need to give us this match again to be publicly pistol whipped?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ahaha huge boo's for the bellas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Brie is so fucking terrible she didn't even touch AJ with her drop kick

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae is used to 3 on 1s.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Submission finishers in 14 men SS style matches.

DAT. FUCKERY.

:datass


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me? Dumb ass eva Marie is left with the Bella's? 


Eva Marie is a dumb bitch. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is a new level of fuckery.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck of you talentless joke


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae about to do a Roman Reigns here.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck this. Back off. God damned bitches getting the win again... yeah, we want tallentless tits.. not.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck the Bellas. Getting a push because of who they date


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Okay...is the WWE punishing AJ for fainting. because seriously lmao this makes no damn sense


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Just tuning in, what have I missed?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

summer rae


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

fandango theme chants!!! :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Theres your Diva's Champion.

She's definitively bringing life back to the Diva's Division.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yeah, you did the Worm. We saw it the first time.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wht is happening right now?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow... AJ made to look weak...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

BOTCHED THE WORM!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This shit again :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat worm :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer = The only Rae of sunshine in this clusterfuck. <3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED BY SUMMER RAE?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Summer Rae is used to 3 on 1s.


You say that like she's Rosa Mendes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this is in the running for worst segment of the night....right next to the strahan/miz segment


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Just end it ffs


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer to Reigns this shit! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yay. 8-year old comedy right there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Words can't describe just how SPORTS ENTERTAINED I am right now.

:vince5


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm actually done now. Rather watch puppies die than this fuckery.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh great the same spot from last night. Hope she doesn't drop kick her 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae with dem moves. Then The Magikarp.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae need to go Roman Reigns on their asses.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jäger said:


> Just tuning in, what have I missed?


Only 1 hour and ten mins of your life not being tarnished


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Boo the fuck outta Bella


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Summer Rae gonna be the next Roman Reigns.


Hell no.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Love that move


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL at a twerking chant.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Jäger said:


> Just tuning in, what have I missed?


You didn't miss anything. You didn't experience the same loss of an hour and ten minutes of your life that we all lost and will never get back.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Eva Marie is going to fall off the apron.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT Summer Rae.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thank God that's over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


>


I was just about to post this exact gif.:lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL TWERK JOKES! WWE purposely likes to make the divas seem like jokes?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Crowd only cared about AJ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CGS said:


> This shit


"These are for you McMahon"


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Best rack I've ever seen" :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:allen1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Y u no go :reigns


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thank god this match is over.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What is twerk? It means "time to work"???


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck this match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nikki is getting to be so much better than Brie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Shes got her in the rack, thats the best rack I've ever seen :lol. Well done Lawler .


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rack


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE must have forgotten that AJ is THE GOT DAMN DIVAS CHAMPION. wth is going on -___-


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wrestlecrap at its finest.


And if I here JBL say "twerk" again, I'm gonna committ ultra mega mass homicide.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Best rack I've ever seen" :lawler


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WOATS WILL WOAT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Who dared doubt Brie's being too small? That bitch is STRONG! :bryan


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I wish Nikki would just pop an implant.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Great match. Eva showed off someone of her ever improving ring skills.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Best Rack I've ever seen"

Ok, that was a good one


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

And we already know Eva's dumb ass can't do any dance moves. Awkward.com 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Twerk" chants :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Best rack you've ever seen, Lawler?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Fucking atrocious.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Crowd was like....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*Raw is REWIND* :HHH2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This shit


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ is saving the division one job at a time.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dam, missed a golden opportunity to push Summer Rae.

Now we get 2 pointless total divas wins.

Oh wait more people will watch total divas now so its okay from the WWE perspective.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Buckley said:


> Theres your Diva's Champion.
> 
> She's definitively bringing life back to the Diva's Division.


And of course the AJ marks ignore this post.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THIS SHIT. :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

All these damn twerking references. I swear they're going to end up having Miley Cyrus guest star on Raw one day if they keep this up.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So they're really pushing this Total Diva's BS. So much that they're burying their own champion.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Great segue by Cole there.

:clap


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Garbage. WWE is serious with this shit. That's the worst part. They see nothing wrong with this match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lawler "She's got her in the rack!"

At least he didn't sa-

:lawler "Best rack I've ever seen!"

Nnngh.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer Rae has a face only a mother could love.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That Raw country was some gimmick-y shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I said the match was going to be even worse than last night's :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why the hell is AJ booked to look so weak? Isn't she the Divas champion?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Londrick said:


> Great match. Eva showed off someone of her ever improving ring skills.


She put on a clinic in there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

AJ Lee is so far ahead of the rest of these ladies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And somewhere in WWE Development Center, Mickie James is regretting having anything to do with this company again


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The propaganda is trying to make Raw country seem like a bigger success than it really was.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Vince and Triple H must really love trolling the internet fans


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hey, did you like the highlights of that match between Ziggler & Sandow?

Because it'll be the same damn match next.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Twerking was popular back in August and early September. It seems like every time WWE tries to add pop culture into their shows they do it when it's already out of the news. Why even bother? It just makes your product look bad.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Eva Marie shouldn't be employed to World Wrestling Entertainment


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Best rack I've ever seen" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Summer is very charismatic. I like her, and not in the "goddamn that diva is hot I'd have sex with her" way


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm going to bed, I don't think I'm going to miss anything I want to see.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eulonzo said:


> And of course the AJ marks ignore this post.


They're a Westboro style moron base. Summer Rae with far less exposure and investment has far more presence than AJ ever had.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm honestly interested to see what kind of Long Island stereotypes are brought into this match


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

am i watching ss again?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

How has Rosa Mendes had a job for so long? What has she ever done?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Are Ziggler and Sandow's new gimmicks going to be they just have a 5 minute match each week with local stipulations voted by the crowd? :lmao


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lol, there was a rumor that Summer Rae was getting a push. Hmm.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Best raw ever so far.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



chargebeam said:


> Why the hell is AJ booked to look so weak? Isn't she the Divas champion?


She's not on TOtal Divas!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sandow did such a good job of making Cena's life hell. Oh wait.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Every time I see Ziggler i weep just a little for him


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not only is this Rematch Raw on roids, but we're getting the same results we got last fucking night!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If summer Rae could just twerk once that would make me so happy. Would have that as my signature for a year


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> And of course the AJ marks ignore this post.


They are some off the worst, most delusional and lonely saddos on here. I like her but her marks on here......jeeeeez

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Remember guys, if AJ doesn't win it's a burial.....


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> How has Rosa Mendes had a job for so long? What has she ever done?


Michael Hayes.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



vanboxmeer said:


> They're a Westboro style moron base.


Thanks!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Gandhi said:


> I'm going to bed, I don't think I'm going to miss anything I want to see.


Good call. Raw gonna Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Bob-Carcass said:


> am i watching ss again?


Certainly feels like it, doesn't it?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> How has Rosa Mendes had a job for so long? What has she ever done?



She hasn't improved either. Come to think of it, she hasn't even been in the games. Even Aksana made it this year.


----------



## TheNextBigThing-7 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> And somewhere in WWE Development Center, Mickie James is regretting having anything to do with this company again


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I mean, unless you're the rock you really can't get over if you get booked like that.

Hell if the Rock got booked like that he probably wouldn't be over either.

Don't blame AJ because WWE believes Total Divas > wrestling


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



ShaWWE said:


> lol, there was a rumor that Summer Rae was getting a push. Hmm.


yeah a push down the ladder


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Best raw ever so far.


Agreed. Better than most Attitude Era Raws I've seen.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> How has Rosa Mendes had a job for so long? What has she ever done?


_You know_ why.

:jordan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*










An hour in and I feel so damn tired.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Let's be honest: tonight's show can't get much worse than that Divas match.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm loving the positivity in this thread bama


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> Remember guys, if AJ doesn't win it's a burial.....


I don't give two fucks If AJ won or lost personally.

However it is burial of the product that this shit was even allowed on.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Management treats them like groupies because the WWE has a high school, Camp Rock mentality. Do they think the IWC and smarks are the stupid anarchist who killed those innocent kids and teachers at SandyBrook last year?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm strongly considering going to bed early tonight. Raw has just been cringe worthy so far fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> Best raw ever so far.


10/10


























































































































































































:troll


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Certainly feels like it, doesn't it?


except their making some 1vs1s from last night 2vs2 how original


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE's booking of AJ is hilarious: lose every no title match; retain every time the title is on the line.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> How has Rosa Mendes had a job for so long? What has she ever done?


She sucks. :westbrook2


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I must say though, Jojo big ass looked amazing as she was moving around the ring. Want to see more of her.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> How has Rosa Mendes had a job for so long? What has she ever done?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I don't give two fucks If AJ won or lost personally.
> 
> However it is burial of the product that this shit was even allowed on.


GOATAL DivaGOATS is a big ratings hit, though.

_*Best For Business*_

:vince$ :hhh2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> If summer Rae could just twerk once that would make me so happy. Would have that as my signature for a year


you must be a fan of long backs because she's sitting on faith


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I love the Slammy shows.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ah fuck no.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If Punk/Brock or Punk/Taker doesn't win MOTY, fuck this company.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I really hate that Sandow shirt, looks like a knockoff


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thought the Slammys are at the end of December


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The slammys oh boy :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



chargebeam said:


> Thanks!


AJ was the most over in that ring dealing with a bunch of divas with no wrestling BG (minus Nattie) I bet people think Paige is gonna save this shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This promo will save the night *fingers crossed*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> How has Rosa Mendes had a job for so long? What has she ever done?


Michael Hayes, supposedly.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Vince and Triple H must really love trolling the internet fans


The internet fans? How about their paying live audience? That crowd hated Eva Marie, gave zero shits about the Bellas, love AJ,and liked Summer Rae. So what happens? The whole segment is based on Eva and the Bellas being the winning faces.

That's just delusional.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



hbgoo1975 said:


> Management treats them like groupies because the WWE has a high school, Camp Rock mentality. Do they think the IWC and smarks are the stupid anarchist who killed those innocent kids and teachers at SandyBrook last year?


What the hell is this?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I actually agree with Sandow.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Management treats them like groupies because the WWE has a high school, Camp Rock mentality. Do they think the IWC and smarks are the stupid anarchist who killed those innocent kids and teachers at SandyBrook last year?


OK.....strangest post of the night

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is a worst Raw of the year contender.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



ShaWWE said:


> She hasn't improved either. Come to think of it, she hasn't even been in the games. Even Aksana made it this year.


Mae Young and drag queens are allowed to cut promos and build up their feuds as faces! Is there a rule within WWE that only permits it to bury women's wrestling?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Love this dude on the mic


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eulonzo said:


> And of course the AJ marks ignore this post.


She's getting the treatment Punk and Bryan got... she is booked like shit. At this point, the best we can hope for is all three get fired and find someplace else to wrestle becasu the WWE is proving they are a dead worthless shithole of a wrestling company now. It's to the point I almost don't want them to turn it around.. I want McMahon to go fucking bankrupt for this shit.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler time!!!! Sandow we all agree


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> If Punk/Brock or Punk/Taker doesn't win MOTY, fuck this company.


Twice in a Lifetime
:cena2 :rock


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I picked lumberjack match. And their match last week was a classic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



checkcola said:


> I really hate that Sandow shirt, looks like a knockoff


this raw feels like a knock off


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Scrolling down Ziggler mark's extremely long post is the most fun i've had in the last few hours.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bunch of slack jawed pha....halfwits.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan better win "superstar of the year". If it's Orton or Cena I swear fpalm.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They should just bring back the Hardcore championship


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ah fuck off with NFL


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh Damien what did they do to you? Why did you have to perform so well in the Cena match? Couldn't you have just phone it in? Alas, greatness cannot be tamed.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:ziggler2

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sandow is awesome haha you're welcome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh fuck. Now they have Ziggler sucking up to the crowd by wearing the home team jersey.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> I must say though, Jojo big ass looked amazing as she was moving around the ring. Want to see more of her.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You are a terrifyingly creepy person

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

People actually voted for a lumberjack match lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ was the most over in that ring dealing with a bunch of divas with no wrestling BG (minus Nattie) I bet people think Paige is gonna save this shit.


You could get The Doctor, Optimus Prime and Bruce Campbell in there and even they couldn't save it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Who the fuck brings out tennis balls for a HARDCORE match? This company, man.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SPCDRI said:


> GOATAL DivaGOATS is a big ratings hit, though.
> 
> _*Best For Business*_
> 
> :vince$ :hhh2


GOATal Divas is the biggest thing the 'E has going right now.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>



lol. That's supposedly how Alicia Fox keeps her job.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wearing the local teams sports shirt, how the mighty have fallen, Ziggles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> This is a worst Raw of the year contender.


I feel for anyone who wasted their time and money and actually attended this Raw. Yikes.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Arcade said:


> Agreed. Better than most Attitude Era Raws I've seen.


:kanye

Wow, staff members carrying out the props on camera. :ti


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Back to the Divas for one second... Why still be in Total Divas vs. Regular Divas? The stupid Survivor Series match should've ended the "feud". STAHP WWE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao at these weapons


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Never thought I'd see an Islanders jersey on WWE TV


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Loved JBL burying Hamptons


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ was the most over in that ring dealing with a bunch of divas with no wrestling BG (minus Nattie) I bet people think Paige is gonna save this shit.


This would make sense if AJ actually wrestled one of the divas with no wrestling background. Brie has been impressive in the ring, and Nattie is the top diva in the ring.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> This is a worst Raw of the year contender.


Just wait until the Slammys episode.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I feel bad for these two


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

509 guests are viewing this thread :banderas


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

RGIII just threw an interception and Raw is a big cluster fuck. What the hell else is new. Imma re watch Total Divas. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The flippin' fuck?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> Oh fuck. Now they have Ziggler sucking up to the crowd by wearing the home team jersey.


What team? The Jets?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

An Islanders shirt!? :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Last week was music instruments, this week it's sports equipment, what is next week gonna be?


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Can't wait for Ziggler to main event Wrestlemania against CM Punk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What is this fued about?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL at Street Fight and Hardcore Match being different options when they're basically the same thing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Jim Cornette sent his tennis racket collection


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



checkcola said:


> I really hate that Sandow shirt, looks like a knockoff


That shirt is awesome.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Because Ziggler needs a cheap pop. If he was at least from New York it would be fine, but Jesus, WWE Babyfaces in 2013 fpalm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Look it's Caddy Nick Nemeth!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggles with the Ryder shirt. Wow.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RyanPelley said:


> What is this fued about?


Nothing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is the definition of a filler Raw.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why the hell did WWE ever retire the Hardcore belt?


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

apparently the match is not a unification match. Is this true?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We want Ryder chants :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A Hamptons Street Fight?

Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dolph is double-pandering to these guys with the jersey and the shitty Zack Ryder shirt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> You could get The Doctor, Optimus Prime and Bruce Campbell in there and even they couldn't save it


And that's what some blind haters don't seem to realize.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

... Was it just my stream, or did Sandow's face kinda look like Khal Drogo's for the first few seconds there?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why the fuck is Ziggler wearing a Ryder shirt?


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hardcore tennis balls. :lmao


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What is the point of this? What does WWE, the fans, Sandow or Ziggler gain from this?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler with dat Ryder shirt -- definition of giving no fucks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We Want Ryder chants :lol

Guaranteed Vince forgot he still Ryder on payroll.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

omfg ryder chants lol


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SandyRavage said:


> You are a terrifyingly creepy person
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's the poster boy of AJ marks.:side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The commentators are gossiping about Tiger Woods ex-wife and current girlfriend.

You're not hearing that wrong, it's actually happening.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Remember when we had regular hardcore matches with no gimmick behind them and that most of the weapons were just under the ring instead of being brought out right before the match? Yeah me neither.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is that a Ryder shirt Ziggler had on?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Ziggles with the Ryder shirt. Wow.


Just saw that myself, will Ryder even get a match? Khaki will probably


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the hell happened to Sandow briefcase? Does he still have it? I actually have no clue.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RyanPelley said:


> What is this fued about?


Countray musak and Sandow being above hardcore matches.
If you want to give them any credit, it's about BEST FOR BUSINESS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SPCDRI said:


> A Hamptons Street Fight?
> 
> Jesus.


Those Mean Streets of the Hamptons.

:troll


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

tennis balls are hardcore now :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao
first Roode comes to a deathmatch in a robe, and now this :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao
2013 "hardcore" rasslin


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Who the fuck brings out tennis balls for a HARDCORE match? This company, man.


tennis balls are dangerous, bruh


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh, it's Long Island.

That's why.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

we want ryder chants :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

PETE GAS!!!

FIRE COLE NOWWWWWWWW!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This really should be a weekly thing. I'm loving it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rodney and Pete Gas mention


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

hahahaha cole: this is like the attitude era


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And now the commentators are amusing themselves.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Pete Gas reference! lol


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



-UNDEAD- said:


>


there is not enough rep in the world for this post. :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rodney and Pete Gas mention. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Because Ziggler needs a cheap pop. If he was at least from New York it would be fine, but Jesus, WWE Babyfaces in 2013 fpalm


About that WWE grade school mentality promo, It was WZR Radio's Ryan Clark who said it in the show criticizing the booking crew. Vince McMahon is sexist and racist as well.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"WE WANT RYDER"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

JBL needs to stfu. Pete Gas was GOAT.










A true champion.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Jim Cornette sent his tennis racket collection


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Isn't Ryder in TNA or PWG or something?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Pete Gas :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Why the fuck is Ziggler wearing a Ryder shirt?


Jobbers got to stick together...


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

3 weeks to TLC. 90 minutes in. Zero storyline progression outside of the heavyweight title feud.

WWE on point as always


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Jesus this commentary.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is shades of the Attitude era :cole3

:ti


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I cringe when Cole mentions the AE since the WWE is a parody of its former self.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We have a hardcore match on our television screen between two good talents and the commentators won't stop laughing and making jokes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I swear Dolph better start paying me royalty checks for using my name on his trunks.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I like both of these guys. I weep for what they've become.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

poor sandow will he be someday world champion in wwe?...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> What the hell happened to Sandow briefcase? Does he still have it? I actually have no clue.


:bosh4

you been under a rock? He lost it weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Some of these "hardcore" weapons are absolutely laughable. Embarrassing product is embarrassing.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"This is shades of the attitude era." :cole3

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Pete gas was the man jbl

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They just sit and laugh through these type of matches now


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If Ziggler were to take out the trash, he would take the Creative Team out of the building.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> What the hell happened to Sandow briefcase? Does he still have it? I actually have no clue.


Sandow cashed in Cena the day after Hell in a Cell and lost


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I swear they should just bring back the hardcore title and have these two feud over it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh yes.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :bosh4
> 
> you been under a rock? He lost it weeks ago.


Yes I have. Legit have not watched in weeks because it's been so shit, AS YOU CAN SEE.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I might actually watch that Sirens show when it starts up. Can't go wrong with Dennis Leary. bama


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

He's here to show the world 
He's here to show the worrrrrld....

















Zack Ryder's new t-shirt.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Can't wait to see what gimmick they're gonna pull out of their ass next week. JR's BBQ sauce match, anyone?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So guys how many of you think about the mean street posse when you remember the AE? :


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why do people just shit on everything. Why don't you, y'ano, stop watching?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I have this nice gold 3ds xl zelda sitting next to my tv with an unplayed link between worlds game... yet, I truck on with RAW, why? I don't even know


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> This really should be a weekly thing. I'm loving it.


It's great. Next week is in OKC.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TJC93 said:


> They just sit and laugh through these type of matches now


It's true. You know there's something wrong when your announcers are making jokes instead of selling the brutality of a hardcore match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

sandow is now using a tennis racket. this is why you should have the wwe app


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

HULKAMANIA RUNS WILD GIMME A HELL YEAH REST IN PIECE ARE YOU READY FINALLY THE ROCK WHAT U GONNA DO


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lol I only watch this shit now just to see the hillarious posts on here.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Waffelz said:


> Why do people just shit on everything. Why don't you, y'ano, stop watching?


Don't even try asking. It's like beating a dead horse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CGS said:


> So guys how many of you think about the mean street posse when you remember the AE? :


GOATS.

:troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> I cringe when Cole mentions the AE since the WWE is a parody of its former self.







Cole forgot his place.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Can't wait to see what gimmick they're gonna pull out of their ass next week. JR's BBQ sauce match, anyone?


BOOMER SOONER! :mark:


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Tag Team, Divas, IC, and US title divisions will never recover


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Can't wait to see what gimmick they're gonna pull out of their ass next week. JR's BBQ sauce match, anyone?


Lel

Who can hurl the most abuse at JR


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Waffelz said:


> Why do people just shit on everything. Why don't you, y'ano, stop watching?


Why don't you let people have their own opinions, and you have your own?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That must have been a Vince or HHH line to bury Ziggler by comparing him to one of the MSP..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> It's true. You know there's something wrong when your announcers are making jokes instead of selling the brutality of a hardcore match.


Um.....no. it's a comedy match. They're doing what you're supposed to be doing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The worse part about this is we have almost two more hours.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Currently playing fifa. Will switch over when something interesting is mentioned on here(i.e Bryan, Punk or tits)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



I_Hate_BabyFaces_ said:


> Lol I only watch this shit now just to see the hillarious posts on here.


its the only thing that makes monday night bore bearable to watch


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I feel like there's a beautiful metaphor here...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If Mean Street Posse appeared right now, I'd stop complaining


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Can't wait to see what gimmick they're gonna pull out of their ass next week. JR's BBQ sauce match, anyone?


Coal Miner's Glove Match with a bunch of cringeworthy jokes concerning Micheal Cole


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

All that facking gahbage. YUCK

I ALMOST feel bad for Damien Sandow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Why don't you let people have their own opinions, and you have your own?


This is the internet. You know that ain't going to happen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



darkguy said:


> Tag Team, Divas, IC, and US title divisions will never recover


When the World titles finally merge, the IC and US titles will be elevated by default. But it's still going to be up to the booking.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The commentators have just been laughing through the match, lol.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Waffelz said:


> Why do people just shit on everything. Why don't you, y'ano, stop watching?


Because WWE will always have a special place for those who watched it especially those who were kids or teens during the attitude era. We just hope that it gets better one day and maybe our kids could enjoy it same way we did.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> The worse part about this is we have almost two more hours.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If he pops a balloon over the guy's head I might just have to turn it off in protest. Great heel work from Sandow btw.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Waffelz said:


> Why do people just shit on everything. Why don't you, y'ano, stop watching?


I can multitask ya'know.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Next week it'll be a Judy Bagwell on a Pole Match.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Next week: Ziggler vs. Sandow in a Dignity On A Pole match! :vince5


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

let's go rangers chant :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This match is getting silly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Natecore said:


> It's great. Next week is in OKC.


Knowing them it'll be something like:

Ladies and Gentlemen, the Bell's Palsy Brawl!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why do we have to have gimmicked hardcore/street fight matches?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is the first ever buried off match, winner gets buried further, there are no winners here


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> The worse part about this is we have almost two more hours.


1 hour and 34 mins,


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Knowing them it'll be something like:
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, the Bell's Palsy Brawl!


Bahahahajahaha that was good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CGS said:


> So guys how many of you think about the mean street posse when you remember the AE? :


CGS, don't even try and start to discredit the Mean Street Posse. They were an INTEGRAL part of the Attitude Era. If you really sit down and think about it, only Austin was more important to that era.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Seriously, just bring back the Hardcore championship WWE.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PGSucks said:


> Next week: Ziggler vs. Sandow in a Dignity On A Pole match! :vince5


Also, Curtis Axel VS Alberto Del Rio in a Charisma on a Pole match! :vince5


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

these matches are fun


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> If he pops a balloon over the guy's head I might just have to turn it off in protest. Great heel work from Sandow btw.


Yes, insulting the local sports team is really great heel work.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> This match is getting silly.


Getting?!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Randy Savage chants. I knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler out there looking like the ghost of Mr. Perfect.

Axel's in the back frosting his tips as we speak. :ti


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Randy Savage chants!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Randy Savage!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I think the crowd just booed down a random chant for no reason, that's a good sign.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh, the High School mentality quote came from Ryan Clark. He and Matt Boone criticized the product and creative because the WWE is run like a high school. They do a lot of childish storylines and humiliate the talent. I listen to WZR Radio, which is now WZR TV.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lmao cheering the randy savage guy getting hassled by security :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hogan chants, brother! :hogan


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Now this is a match


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sounds like there are cosplayers in the crowd


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Also, Curtis Axel VS Alberto Del Rio in a Charisma on a Pole match! :vince5


Pole wins by default.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hogan :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This match still going on?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hogan chants :lmao


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

why did sandow win mitb?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

When the audience has to entertain itself, you should know your product is pretty shit.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is seriously one of the worst RAWs in the last several years.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xerxesXXI said:


> why did sandow win mitb?


To feed Cena.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bad match. Good finish.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nice match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Great. Now we have to get a rubber match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"RANDY SAVAGE" CHANTS :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Well at least Sandow knows that your opponents shoulders actually have to be down


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And a Divas Poledancing match. Uhm ... Pole fitness match... PG and all that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> When the World titles finally merge, the IC and US titles will be elevated by default. But it's still going to be up to the booking.


Good point. Although part of me think we will just end up getting a lot more high profile one on one non title matches instead


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Just bring back the hardcore title ffs


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Finally Sandow got a win


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

you're welcome


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

True hardcore lads


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This shit finish :yes


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWE crushes my hopes for Ziggler little by little..each and every week


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"Zoft Diggler". :lawler


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ya know, these matches might be a bit more interesting if there was something behind it. Like if, you know, these two guys were actually feuding or something.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I just pity these two


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Poor Ziggler.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Rise and Fall of Dolph Ziggler: 3 Disk Set

Coming soon to stores near you!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ziggler is such a fucking jobber:lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It ends mercifully, for us. Wow. As far as hardcore matches go, that really didn't even start. :no:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Zolph Diggler


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



kokepepsi said:


> Just bring back the hardcore title ffs


You want to see shit matches like that every week?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Chrome said:


> Pole wins by default.


Then the contract, mat, turnbuckles, ropes, and referee.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Maybe that MITB briefcase had a negative skill advantage on Damien Sandow or something. Ever since he lost it he started winning (except to Cena of course, but the briefcase was still in close proximity at the time)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Another fun hardcore match, as expected from the one true Based Dolph and Our Intellectual Savior. :clap


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

" Dolph Diggler "


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Good match.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHOA!!! THIS MOVIE LOOKS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Would mark if Ziggler and Sandow just not fight in their next humiliation match, run to the back and whoop HHH's ass.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why would the WWE turn Miz heel before Christmas Bounty came out?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sandow Wins! #PyrosHealingProcessIsNearlyComplete


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

"I'm a bad guy"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Somebody should put a Christmas bounty on whoever came up with this movie.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

so cuz of miz and his dumb acting gigs we have to suffer?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Who the fuck is gonna watch this shit?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Buckley said:


> Good match.


unk2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> The Rise and Fall of Dolph Ziggler: 3 Disk Set
> 
> Coming soon to stores near you!


I'd rather watch Braden Walker's DVD


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yet ANOTHER Miz movie?! fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I am not watching that movie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is she supposed to be famous or something?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

LOL, I was checking her out the last time they showed the announce table. Thought she was hot, no idea she was some actress.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Somewhere Tyrion is loading a nondescript duffel bag full of artillery and purchasing a ticket to WWE Headquarters.

#PrayForTyrion


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I like that actress alongside Miz. Would give her a good stiff one


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> Ziggler is such a fucking jobber:lmao


IT'S PIMPIN PIMPIN.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

it should be called Christsmas Doodie


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What a load of shit that looks


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

uh what....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wyatts buried


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

sheep mask is over.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> unk2


I'll go back to not having fun and shitting on everything, sorry.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Christmas Bounty!

:mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

that chick is bad as fuck :durant3, but that movie looks bad as fuck :StephenA2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

.....WWE just shits all over me without care lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Okay, this was absolutely the dumbest and worst thing they could have done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I honestly don't even know anymore :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF is this :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lol THAT'S KINDA FUNNY WITH THE MASK :russo: :russo:

BTW Miz looks like a perve :


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Its sad that Ziggler busted his ass every night but still is treated like a jobber


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I am not watching that movie.


Miz's dad isn't watching it either :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan heel turn, BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ABC Family. Girl showing off her midriff. 
I'm no prude but that's what passes on *family *networks? fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

and BURIED GIMMICK


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Wyatt Face turn?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lol Wyatt's being a comedy spot now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Showing no respect for The Wyatts :lmao


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

da fuck really?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wtf


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That was ackward as fuck.:lmao

This fucking show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

oh snap he joined the wyatt family!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Miz's dad isn't watching it either :lol


Lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

is the crowd chanting hogan


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That was hilarious despite not making any sense.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ABC Family. Girl showing off her midriff.
> I'm no prude but that's what passes on *family *networks? fpalm


Blame Disney and Miley Cyrus


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This RAW makes a lot more sense as a Christmas special actually


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan broke the fourth wall at the end of that segment and was like "what is this shit?"


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Okay, WWE is officially a comedy show.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Are they trying to kill kayfabe or something?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow .. this RAW has bombed so hard.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hear those bullshit chants Vince? Now the Wyatt's are a comedy act?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Tonight's Raw is CRINGE-WORTHY WRESTLECRAP stuff :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I have a feeling Vince is reading wrestling sites and trying to find ways to piss off the IWC


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Angry Birds on consoles?

GTFO with this shit. Stupid money making scheme.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Amazing. Santino, who has probably been the least funny thing about Raw over the past 2 years, just made me chuckle for the first time in the past hour of comedy segments and matches.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Strahan is the "Devil" Bray was referring to!!! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Vince fucking with the Wyatts already. :faint:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> is the crowd chanting hogan


They sure are Brother :hogan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They have not written words in the English language to describe what the hell that actually was.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wwe actually expects people to PAY for this shit?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wow, that was one of the worst segments I've seen all year. Completely indefensible. The Wyatts are a comedy act now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

How hard is it for some of you to believe that Erick Rowan is a fan of the Michael & Kelly Show?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ABC Family. Girl showing off her midriff.
> I'm no prude but that's what passes on *family *networks? fpalm


ABC Family's number one show is Pretty Little Liars. The ABC Family branding is meaningless.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> Okay, WWE is officially a comedy show.


Except you'd have to be funny to be comedy. Then again, Big Bang Theory gets away with it


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh just...die in a fire.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The crowds recently having all been chanting for "Randy Savage"..

My question is, why don't they ever chant it when HHH & Stephanie are in the ring?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Bad For Business said:


> They sure are Brother :hogan


Hogans a TNA original, Brother.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PunkShoot said:


> wyatts buried


fpalm

Taker's probably done stuff just as silly at some point in his career.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I haven't watch RAW lately now a remember why


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The crowd still chanting for Hogan :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Remember how everyone feared Raw Country would be the shittiest Raw ever? 
Tonight's Raw....you're welcome


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Raw is kayfabe-free


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Product placement. Im not sure what they sell on WWE store but I'd assume those masks are available. 

Theres still 90 mins left, Im starting to worry how they are going to fill it?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> Except you'd have to be funny to be comedy. Then again, Big Bang Theory gets away with it


Big Bang Theory is fucking hilarious, don't know whatchu talking about.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Buckley said:


> How hard is it for some of you to believe that Erick Rowan is a fan of the Michael & Kelly Show?


True. I doubt Bray pays for premium cable on his compound.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I aint watching, what has happened with the Wyatt's?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This Raw is zany.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The writers must be on Thanksgiving break which explains why Raw is shittier than usual.ac


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Remember how everyone feared Raw Country would be the shittiest Raw ever?
> Tonight's Raw....you're welcome


They outdid themselves, way to go guys 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I can't wait until pro wrestling goes out of business.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Erick Rowan on screen for 45 seconds, handing Michael Strahan a sheep mask while still remaining a creepy fucker = buried.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

usa should just run commercial for the next 90 mins


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> The writers must be on Thanksgiving break which explains why Raw is shittier than usual.ac


:ti that turkey prep.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I just saw stacy kieber


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This Raw... I'm ill and I stayed up late for this :no: I'm gonna head to bed


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RDEvans said:


> I have a feeling Vince is reading wrestling websites and trying to find ways to piss off the IWC


There's really no other logical explanation. 
They put on the EXACT same crappy Divas match from Survivor Series complete with a "worm off" :lol between Summer Rae and Brie (botch mode) Bella.


PunkShoot said:


> I just saw stacy kieber


Was she naked and bending over? Because if so


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Erick Rowan on screen for 45 seconds, handing Michael Strahan a sheep mask while still remaining a creepy fucker = buried.


IWC IWC IWC IWC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> Except you'd have to be funny to be comedy. Then again, Big Bang Theory gets away with it


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Err thanksgiving is over friday


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

About time they had some stars.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



BTNH said:


> I aint watching, what has happened with the Wyatt's?


Strahan and Santino were talking. Erick Rowan showed up, gave Strahan a replica sheep mask, made him wear it and then he walked away.

Yeah me neither.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lord, Smackdown's gonna be even worse :lmao

Renee Young though :kobe4 With Punk :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk's coming to save the show! Or make it worse.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eulonzo said:


> fpalm
> 
> Taker's probably done stuff just as silly at some point in his career.












"Where to, Stephanie?" :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oooo Smackdown looks like awesome fuckery on Friday :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Renee's been UPGRADED to center stage. :mark:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

thanks a lot for continuing to kill the Wyatts WWE. The fuck was that?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

punk!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

CM PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



PhilThePain said:


> I'd rather watch Braden Walker's DVD


That disk set was GOAT :jt


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Renee's introduction is so awkward in the ring. :lmao

It's much better backstage.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat Renee


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

CM Boring..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



ggd said:


> Product placement. Im not sure what they sell on WWE store but I'd assume those masks are available.
> 
> *Theres still 90 mins left, Im starting to worry how they are going to fill it?*


"And now we take a look at what happened earlier tonight" :cole3


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wow renee seriously has gotten big so quick.

Shes interviewing on raw now, crazy


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Here comes "the greatest of all teams"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk is here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wyatt's are a joke now :russo :russo :russo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Good luck saving this show Punk.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk to save the show

Renee :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:renee :mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Lord, Smackdown's gonna be even worse :lmao
> 
> Renee Young though :kobe4 With Punk :mark:


and AJ :curry2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The fuck is Renee Young doing out there?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Gene_Wilder said:


> thanks a lot for continuing to kill the Wyatts WWE. The fuck was that?


They didn't kill the fucking Wyatts.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Renee next up on Punk's list when he's done with AJ?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm tired


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xD7oom said:


> CM Boring..


unk2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Renee Young, went from discussing WWE on Aftermath to be standing inside a WWE ring live on Raw. That is pretty awesome.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wyatt's to kidnap Renee Young


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

so what is the over or under on how long before cole or lawyer talk during the wyatts enterence


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i dont enjoy thin lipped woman, just a side bar there.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Save.Us_GOATs


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Renee next up on Punk's list when he's done with AJ?


Tony Chimmel son


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan still way more over than Cena :bryan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Bad For Business said:


> Renee next up on Punk's list when he's done with AJ?


I'm convinced there's something going on already.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not really a Bryan mark, but he should be the top face right now not the Big Slow


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

look at those ratings going up


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This match better not drag down the incredible show we've had so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Indy marks must be changing underwear right now.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dead crowd.
They didn't deserve that announcement.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is pretty much Raw in the nutshell









Except not as epic as the image is


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dammit Daniel, you need to keep the fucking ponytail, brah. Looks a Hell of a lot better, more intense.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> I'm convinced there's something going on already.


Nah shes got to be boning Sami Zayn


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rene Young is rising through the ranks way too fast! Did she somehow convince Vince that she's not Canadian?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We need some Jericho up in this joint.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh god :/


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

You know why no one sells merch like Cena? Because the WWE gives every1 else shirts like that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The two most over guys not holding the title? GET DA FUQ OUTTA HERE!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why are you talking about Cena/Orton when Bryan and Punk are in the ring?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eulonzo said:


> They didn't kill the fucking Wyatts.


OH MY GUDNIZ

BURIED BERRIED BORID, THEY LOST SO DEY BURIED, U KNO?!??!?!!11111


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CM Punk :mark:

One of the GOATs on that mic


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> Not really a Bryan mark, but he should be the top face right now not the Big Slow


You mean :cena3 ?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This RAW has kinda sucked. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> This is pretty much Raw in the nutshell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Gokaiger rules!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



checkcola said:


> ABC Family's number one show is Pretty Little Liars. The ABC Family branding is meaningless.


I have no idea what that is. It's not like I watch that network. It just seems completely stupid but I _guess _it is more in line with reality (which is a bit pathetic honestly).


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Man, how I love these two :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh god, D-Bry's not allowed to say anything except "Yes"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The GOATs!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

GOATS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is horrible


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*YEEEEE.....*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ain't a Punk promo nowadays without him saying he's ready to fight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk's attire with dem Knicks' / Islanders' colors. There's always next time, Renee. :renee


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol :lol :lol

unk2 :bryan

DAT HOGAN REFERENCE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

GOATs = Greatest of ALL TEAMS


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Renee corpsing. Send for the man!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

is the WWE really doing to delegate punk and dB to the tag division

fFS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Punk actually appears to look like he's having fun. Not miserable and dead in the eyes.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is CM Punk trying to do a Stone Cold "What?!" promo but with "Yes!" instead?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hogan return tonight to save punk and brian


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM punk personality change...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

save us scott steiner


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

All these hogan references tonight


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk mentioning The Authority :mark: Foreshadowing Punk/Trips plz :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Aboutreika18 said:


> Renee corpsing. Send for the man!


If they're telling jokes and being goofy, it doesn't constitute "corpsing."


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

inb4 their new Tag Team Name is the GIRW for Great In Ring Workers


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Dicks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


>


She saw that big D from Vincent :curry2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> You mean :cena3 ?


Well yea, the top guy below the GOAT

:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

THE DICKS got a mention :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Greatest of All Teams


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dropping names, Punk is.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

REAL CREATIVE :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


>


Torrie Wilson?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

CM Punk taking shots at creative


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Colt Cabana mention.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dunn & Marcos shoutout


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

PUNK IS SHOOTING


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They're are both great and I'm fans of them but please don't turn them into a tag team. They need Punk to turn heel again and give them world titles.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lmao Now Punk's just listing off random names.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I like the Mannequin in the red dress in the ring.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lol at the name drops Cabanna 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hey Colt Cabana, how ya doin'? unk


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Punk actually appears to look like he's having fun. Not miserable and dead in the eyes.


Agree with you there. Mind he's not wrestling Axel or Ryback anymore


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hogan :mark: :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Matt Classic and Cabana reference :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



King Gimp said:


> We need some Jericho up in this joint.


I was glad when he left due to how he was being used, but I'm starting to miss him.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk with that Colt reference unk


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

if I'm Bryan I'm saying fuck that "beard and the best" name. Why does he get to be called the best.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

this is pretty damn entertaining


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL Punk said IRS hahahahah. Wonder how many caught that it is Brays dad


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It wouldn't be a CM Punk promo without him mentioning Colt Cabana.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cm Punk.. fucking legend


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Dicks :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:ti Punk getting at HHH, thank GOD.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm certain Punk made Renee wet there


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I swear to god I think Punk is on some SMACK tonight.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

lols, Matt Classic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk very Jericho-like tonight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They can't really be an official tag team can they? I really hope something big happens for DB during mania season because i'm so disappointed atm with where he is and where Cena is.

Bryan's win over Cena should have been a huge point in his and Cena's career but atm DB is doing nothing while Cena is champ again and in an Undisputed Championship match.


Wyatts entrance was epic last night, glad i experienced it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

COLT


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oooooooo 










Need some ice for that burn Creative?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

what the fuck is this rambling mess?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, this is really fun.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Get outta there Reneeeeeeeeee!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Feels like this match is gonna be good.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I'm certain Punk made Renee wet there


He didn't just make her wet...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The reference to The Dicks, though. Fucking fantastic. :tyson


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

both guys are 2 time wwe champions, bryan with 1 day combined, punk with 462 days combined.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:hogan2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This is actually the corniest Raw i've ever seen.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We really needed to be reminded that this was a team


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That was a fun promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wow they couldn't even last one second after We're here

SHUT UP and why are you cutting to an ad during their intro

Friggen WWE


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm not usually one to crap on the overall product but this show has been fucking painful to sit through. The 3 or 4 bright spots are not enough for these 3 hours.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

For once I would like to see a whole Wyatt intro without the commentators talking!! And now a commercial!! Damm!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

please stfu ommentators


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> I was glad when he left due to how he was being used, but I'm starting to miss him.


Agreed. I know he is part time, but he needs to have a title reign for a few months and be a killer heel.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Stop talking over their fucking entrance.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh my God, it's only 9:45 PM.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Eulonzo said:


> They didn't kill the fucking Wyatts.


they're well into the process of killing the Wyatts


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Cue relentless talking during Wyatt entrance*

Then cut to commercial. It's best for business! :trips


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk wonders why he isn't in the main event, burns Trips and Creative on live TV.

fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Not sure if Punk has been on drugs lately or is just trying really really hard :hmm:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Now I see what people mean when they say they won't shut the fuck up during the Wyatt entrance. :faint:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I'm certain Punk made Renee wet there


Sami Zayn's made her "wet" like 10 times on NXT. unk2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They made a remake of Oldboy?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That Punk was fpalm

Real bad.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Vince Russo save us :russo


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Never realized at the time, but it looks like Miz was a Dick! Or at least one of their cousins.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The beard/the best = what a joke, they cater too much to little kids, this has to be one of the lamest annoying interview/promos of the year... What happened Punk you used to have good promos.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Hammertron said:


> i dont enjoy thin lipped woman, just a side bar there.


You like DSL's eh


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Joseph92 said:


> For once I would like to see a whole Wyatt intro without the commentators talking!! And now a commercial!! Damm!


Well, the commentators aren't talking right now I suppose?? #Becarefulwhatyouwishfor


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

wii u, such a dumb name they have to explain in the commercials parents are dumb and dont even know its a new system


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bed after this match me thinks!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



chargebeam said:


> Oh my God, it's only 9:45 PM.


Here you are


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CoverD said:


> It wouldn't be a CM Punk promo without him mentioning Colt Cabana.


Yeah he's mentioned Colt Cabana in 2 promos in the last 2 years


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This should be a great match :clap


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Those dark, mysterious Wyatts
*cuts to commercial*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> This is actually the corniest Raw i've ever seen.


And we still have the slammys and Christmas show before the new year :lol enjoy


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I think it's almost official.

HHH has no other choice but to fight the broom at mania.

Esp with Punk trying to bury him lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Never realized at the time, but it looks like Miz was a Dick! Or at least one of their cousins.


That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



chargebeam said:


> Oh my God, it's only 9:45 PM.


2:45 in portugal


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I love the "subtle" shot Punk took at Creative. Very clever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Sounds like they're an official tag team like Team Hell No.

Depressing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> Now I see what people mean when they say they won't shut the fuck up during the Wyatt entrance. :faint:


now you will never unsee it ha


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> You like DSL's eh


theres just no comparison, not even in a pervy way as well, just my taste tho


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


> both guys are 2 time wwe champions, bryan with 1 day combined, punk with 462 days combined.


Bryan's was less than 24hrs.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I will mark out like a bitch if I heard this again:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

As a Daniel Bryan fan...I can't deny is corny ass self lately...

I could understand it when Cena was gone and they needed someone to fill that void for the kids and shit but justlook at the crowds...most kids who support Cena, also cheer for Bryan..and Punk.

Can Bryan please cutoff the corny ass bullshit? Let Cena do that shit.

:allen1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

no team will ever be better than this group


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

02:46 am here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What'd Punk say? I was too busy responding to his Dicks name drop.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It feels like this RAW has been booked by a bunch of eight year olds. I'm assuming Vince wrote majority of the show.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> This is actually the corniest Raw i've ever seen.


How long have you been watching this program?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

at least we can all turn off raw aftr this match
nothing else will happen


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



CGS said:


> And we still have the slammys and Christmas show before the new year :lol enjoy


:jose


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> They made a remake of Oldboy?


Yeah. Spike Lee directed. The hallway scene is now supposed to be twice as long and spans 2 floors. Curious to see how it compares.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

'why don't you go tell him king' yaaawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> The beard/the best = what a joke, they cater too much to little kids, this has to be one of the lamest annoying interview/promos of the year... What happened Punk you used to have good promos.


The entire product caters to kids. It's been this way for years.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHY DONT YOU GO AND ASK HIM
WHY DONT YOU GO AND FIND OUT
WHY DONT YOU ASK HIM MYGULL


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I really liked that promo. Punk looks like he is actually having fun. He must really like to work with Bryan


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That Punk was fpalm
> 
> Real bad.


ya think? he hasn't been good on the mic since that one promo against heyman where he lifted his material from a fucking movie


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rowan needs to get a bigger jumpsuit or something. i am so sick of seeing his ass crack sweat.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Holy fuck it's not even 10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I think I'm going to bed after this match.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This show is so bad, it's good.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Great to see my two favorite wrestlers teaming up together. I'm really enjoying Punk and Bryan as a team.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I miss heel Punk WWE Champion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YEAH YEAH YEAH, it's Harper time. :mark:


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm obviously in a dysfunctional relationship with the WWE. I..I keep coming back for the few glorious moments where everything is right and it seems _promising_...and then...it all gets thrown in my face...every time...and the WWE just laughs and tells me I will be back for more...and i do..i come right back:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Jäger said:


> :jose


mourinho, from portugal


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

If Wyatts lose this, then that's fucking stupid.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

'why don't you go tell harper to change his clothes' stop with this shit!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I miss heel Punk WWE Champion.


I miss Punk in a good story line.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Punkholic said:


> Great to see my two favorite wrestlers teaming up together. I'm really enjoying Punk and Bryan as a team.


Agreed. I'm also loving the current Punk face run. 
He and Bryan have amazing chemistry


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk channeling the hulkster there and that's not a good thing..unk7:dazzler:hogan2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> I think I'm going to bed after this match.


Stay strong man


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



LKRocks said:


> I really liked that promo. Punk looks like he is actually having fun. He must really like to work with Bryan


He is having fun _giving no fucks_.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xD7oom said:


> I will mark out like a bitch if I heard this again:


You can hear it if Vince gives me the right price, brother! :hogan2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are not trying at all, or is it just me?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



virus21 said:


> Here you are


ONLY FOUR?! God damn there is still an hour left!!!!!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I have a feeling we're gonna get us a flying goat tonight. Perhaps a little air Punk?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

You know what would make this RAW complete? An appearance by the Brooklyn Brawler.

Somebody make it happen.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's 5:50 in the morning here, they should change the time


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



latinoheat4life2 said:


> The beard/the best = what a joke, they cater too much to little kids, this has to be one of the lamest annoying interview/promos of the year... What happened Punk you used to have good promos.


Not sure if you realise but they are under contract to the WWE they can't just go off script and shit on everything and swear and mention Chris Benoit's name.

They have a job there and everyone except Cena is expendable!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Haven't seen Bray in action in months? Did last Monday night's RAW not happen Cole???


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan! 
CM Punk!

WWE still can't figure out to put these two against each other at Mania?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"DANIEL BRYAN" AND "CM PUNK" CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Lord Shite said:


> If Wyatts lose this, then that's fucking stupid.


Why? Because they lost to the two best wrestler's in the world?

I bet if The Wyatts won there would be complaints how we're supposed to believe someone as green as Rowan can beat the two best in the world.


#KillingTheWyatts


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Watch Raw..survive if you can


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah yeah yeah yeah..!

Harper is so freaking awesome :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk's hairdo makes him look like he's still in middle school.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What did punk say about creative and hhh?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Kabraxal said:


> ONLY FOUR?! God damn there is still an hour left!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I hope Punk stops doing the flying elbow. His one is so sloppy. Disgrace to Macho Man.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk is still quite the showman, which is fucking awesome. He's constantly doing things to keep the audience engaged, the bulk of the roster should take some notes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Why is Punk still allowed to do that elbow? It's the worse looking elbow of all time.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Goddamn listen to that crowd. Bryan and Punk are really fucking over. Crazy to see.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk growing his hair long again? 

CM Jesus returning?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk has the worst elbow drop in the biz. It always looks like he's falling off the top rope.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk needs a haircut.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lol you fuckers complain like it's so goddamn hard to change the channel and turn off the TV. If you don't like the product that much, stop watching it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Buckley said:


> Why? Because they lost to the two best wrestler's in the world?
> 
> I bet if The Wyatts won there would be complaints how we're supposed to believe someone as green as Rowan can beat the two best in the world.
> 
> ...


Because it's a handicap match for starters. I ain't asking specifically for a Wyatt pinfall win but this rivalry has just been completely one sided right from the start.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> Why is Punk still allowed to do that elbow? It's the worse looking elbow of all time.


Agree. Disgrace to legends like Macho Man and Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I miss Punk in a good story line.


Definitely. Punk's work was very enjoyable, to me, from about SummerSlam of lat year, all the way up to SummerSlam of this year. Still like, just no reason to care about him in this clusterfuck booking, where w has no meaningful feuds.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CGS said:


> And we still have the slammys and Christmas show before the new year :lol enjoy


The Slammy's...I forgot... *shudders*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> Why is Punk still allowed to do that elbow? It's the worse looking elbow of all time.


yea its weird, he just doesnt lay out is body horizontal enough, he almost just drops a forearm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Lol you fuckers complain like it's so goddamn hard to change the channel and turn off the TV. If you don't like the product that much, stop watching it.


the fun is in bitching and hating


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Punk is still quite the showman, which is fucking awesome. He's constantly doing things to keep the audience engaged, the bulk of the roster should take some notes.


This is one of the reasons why Rock was so great. And one of the reasons i think Punk is one of the few people who could make a match with Hogan watchable.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

cm punk needs to win the rumble.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Lol you fuckers complain like it's so goddamn hard to change the channel and turn off the TV. If you don't like the product that much, stop watching it.


People have a right to watch and complain. It's just like sports fans who complain about their sports team. Do you really think any of this shit is good?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Can we haz no more rematches?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Lol you fuckers complain like it's so goddamn hard to change the channel and turn off the TV. If you don't like the product that much, stop watching it.


This.

Best raw ever so far and 2 MOTY contenders already.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Megan Fox in dat COD commercial. :durant3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The most annoying users are the ones constantly bitching about other users bitching.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Was that Linda McMahon in the audience?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xerxesXXI said:


> What did punk say about creative and hhh?


He took a shot at Triple H for throwing people in random handicap matches and then said real creative in a mocking tone. Glad someone is finally calling out that hack.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> People have a right to watch and complain. It's just like sports fans who complain about their sports team. Do you really think any of this shit is good?


If you enjoy being unhappy for 3 hours 1 day a week, be my guest.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

im really not sure what people are annoyed with

yes, Punk and bryan are tag teaming

THE HORROR OF IT

its not there were other tag teams of highly entertaining stars in history










just sit back and enjoy it. we're watching two of the best of on earth working together


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> I hope Punk stops doing the flying elbow. His one is so sloppy. Disgrace to Macho Man.


it's pure shit, I don't know how his hip survives. The only two people who should do top rope elbow drops are Macho Man and HBK. 

Austin tried to tell Punk to lay that shit in but the guy won't listen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Definitely. Punk's work was very enjoyable, to me, from about SummerSlam of lat year, all the way up to SummerSlam of this year. Still like, just no reason to care about him in this clusterfuck booking, where w has no meaningful feuds.


And you would think the pairing of DB/Punk the 2 most over stars (not part time) in the WWE would feel better than this. I really expected the 2 to go at the corp real major. But whatever, maybe around MANIA time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> This.
> 
> Best raw ever so far and 2 MOTY contenders already.


I know the Shield match has to be one of them, did i miss another match? Wasn't paying attention to Ziggler and Sandow so that could be the other match you're talking about.


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Lol you fuckers complain like it's so goddamn hard to change the channel and turn off the TV. If you don't like the product that much, stop watching it.


LOL, then what would anyone have to talk about? WCW??? Oh wait...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan chants......but yeah he's only over due to YES right?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> The most annoying users are the ones constantly bitching about other users bitching.


I would rep you but I used them all up. :sad:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> This.
> 
> Best raw ever so far and 2 MOTY contenders already.


Divas 7-on-7, and Langston and Henry VS Axel and Ryback?

:troll


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's bizarre to see how over Bryan and Punk are. And Cena and Orton are the ones feuding over the titles


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Luke Harper :moyes1


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SoupBro said:


> I know the Shield match has to be one of them, did i miss another match? Wasn't paying attention to Ziggler and Sandow so that could be the other match you're talking about.


The 7on7 divas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Lol you fuckers complain like it's so goddamn hard to change the channel and turn off the TV. If you don't like the product that much, stop watching it.


Well if you're unhappy about the tone of the thread then why don't you log off and turn off your computer like it's so goddamn hard to push the power button. Stop reading it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:lol Harper...........YeeeeeeeeaaaaAaaaAAAaaAAaaaAAAAaaaA


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


> cm punk needs to win the rumble.


*lol no he doesn't.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH*!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do they keep having Bryan and Punk fight out of the heel corner of the ring???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Gator roll! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The crowd doing Harper's YEAH YEAH YEAH chant? Color me gusta. :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

rofl! Yeah Yeah Yeah Chants. Faint but I heard it. :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Luke Harper has some of the best facial expressions in WWE currently. That man has a souless look in his eyes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

heyaheyaheyaheya


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Daniel Bryan chants......but yeah he's only over due to YES right?


Of course! And his entrance pops mean nothing! :agree:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Luke Harper is awesome when does that yeeeeeeeeayyeeeeeeeeh


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Gene_Wilder said:


> it's pure shit, I don't know how his hip survives. The only two people who should do top rope elbow drops are Macho Man and HBK.
> 
> Austin tried to tell Punk to lay that shit in but the guy won't listen.


Agree. I bet Macho Man vomits everytime Punk does that elbow as a "tribute" to him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So much beard in this match.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> The entire product caters to kids. It's been this way for years.


I know that, it's just sad that there are still older crowds that sometimes enjoy wrestling though but when these guys totally act like jackasses with their corny kidish shit, it's annoying.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I love that empty stare Harper does from time to time. Extremely convincing. Really looks like the lights are on, but no one's home..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So many beards in the ring, is Gillette on strike?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Might go to bed after this one. I can only take so much fuckery in one night.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Daniel Bryan is so fucking FAKE.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Harper's _Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah_ is pretty fucking awesome. I can see the crowd imitating it regularly in the near future, which is what they want. The crowd needs more to develop more attachment to the Wyatt stable, especially with this booking or they'll end up wrestling Los Matadores week in and week out. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Agree. I bet Macho Man vomits everytime Punk does that elbow as a "tribute" to him.


Um you know he's dead right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Loving this match so far! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> And you would think the pairing of DB/Punk the 2 most over stars (not part time) in the WWE would feel better than this. I really expected the 2 to go at the corp real major. But whatever, maybe around MANIA time.


WWE could make up for all this sit by having a great, eventful Mania, with Cena/Taker, Punk/Austin, Bryan/HBK.

Of course, those are all pending, and they likely won't be available.

I'm fairly confident that they'll fuck it all up.

A damn shame.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

here goes super bryan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> I would rep you but I used them all up. :sad:


Same here.

If you don't like people complaining about tonight's Raw, just log off and watch it yourself in peace.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



finalnight said:


> Um you know he's dead right?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Obviously. :lol


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Crowd really into this.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xD7oom said:


> Daniel Bryan is so fucking FAKE.


Lol what


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is it just me, or are Punk and Bryan more over than Cena and Orton? Cause it looks that way.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The crowd energy that Bryan creates in the ring is insane.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Nobody fires up the crowd like Daniel Bryan...Love him or hate him you can't argue that..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hogan to return.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



finalnight said:


> Um you know he's dead right?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No I thought he was still alive :artest3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat camera work fpalm

Missed that clothesline.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Great camera angle, guys.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thank fuck for that.

The result that is, not the match ending.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Thanks for missing the clothesline cameraman.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Lol what


Don't mind him. He's a dumbass.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan missing the big roundhouse is becoming way too predictable.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk/Bryan for the title unification would be MUCH BIGGER thank Cena/Orton at this point.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

God i hate that dq finish. Oh look they're brawling better stop the match!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

In before the Wyatts gang-bang Bryan.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Choppy Choppy the pee pee.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*Going to the rape cabin.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan gon' get raped :bryan2 :dazzler


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

they gonna bbq him?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xD7oom said:


> Daniel Bryan is so fucking FAKE.


Because wrestling is so fucking REAL.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

they gonna rape the Goat :faint:

ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :reigns


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Wyatt family bout to go milk the goat!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan going to get Wyaped


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

REIGNS :mark:


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Wyatt's are totally gonna work out Daniel Bryan's buns in their locker room.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

is DB gonna come back and wear a suit too?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

db's going to return in a suit, like Kane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns vs Punk

yes please


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat SPEAR


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

SPEAR!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the fuck is happening?!!?!?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait is Bryan going to come back in 3 months in a suit like Kane now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DAT SPEAR OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What's going on!!!?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns :mark:

Shield :mark:

Punk and Shield :mark :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Roman FUCKING Reigns with dat spear out of no where :mark:


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wonder if Daniel Bryan has seen Deliverance.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns ain't even human. Dude is a fucking MACHINE


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Wyatt's are gonna make soup with Daniel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Maybe they're trying to turn Bryan into a Wyatt. 

ROMAN FUCKING BEAST REIGNS. That's what Punk gets for talking about Triple H.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

thank you roman reigns and the shield for spearing that arrogant fuck


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I need to change my name to Spear4Lyf :bosh3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Roman Fucking Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So much for Reigns' "face push."


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WHAT

THE AUTHORITY IS COMING AFTER THEM


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fucking...splooge.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Have a fun thanksgiving with the Wyatts Bryan. I'm sure Brie will miss you


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

OK, this got interesting


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns, the fuckin man.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

woah what?! Didn't see that coming


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

no ;_; Bryan is going corporate


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

SHIELD!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:woolcock DB bout to drop many soaps


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Talk shit about the boss, they send Roman Reigns after you.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RyanPelley said:


> The crowd energy that Bryan creates in the ring is insane.


I like Bryan, don't necessarily mark for him, but like him.

And I agree. He ops up, goes for all of his quick moves, the missile dropkicks, the flying lariats, and such, the crowd gets really pumped up. He definitely is one of the most over guys on the roster.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that roar is TIIIIIGHT!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*









we need cm punk with this beard on that ring


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wyatts about to find out what dat mouf do


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Next Monday, 2 on 6 handicap match: CM Punk and Bryan vs the Shield and the Wyatt Family


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I bet a markedfordeath thread will pop up on how they OFFICIALLY "berried" Bryan tonight. :lelbron


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns vs Punk! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So Bryan feuds with the Wyatts and Punk feuds with the Shield? I'm cool with that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The Shield kills Punk while the Wyatts rape Bryan.

Lesson - Don't cross Hunter.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Man, I fucking love when Reigns does the OOOOAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRHH. :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hope they take Bryan to the barbers.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Where is Brie Bella? The wyatts just kidnapped her man and she is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Amber B said:


> Fucking...splooge.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Damn, that Reigns Spear. :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> Is it just me, or are Punk and Bryan more over than Cena and Orton? Cause it looks that way.


It would take a neutral vigilante badass to assault both Cena and Orton........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Punk just became Reigns' third homicide victim tonight. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!! >:3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

bed time!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Loved that spear from outta nowhere!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Ambrose been hitting those arm curls! 8*D


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*










*oh my god! the shield attacked his leader!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Start Goldberg chants whenever Reigns is in the ring.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

bloody hell what a spear

goldberg aint got shit on reigns. fucker flies when he hits a spear


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Gene_Wilder said:


> thank you roman reigns and the shield for spearing that arrogant fuck


Love it , the whole crowd just goes quiet ! :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow shield leaving the normal way...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, did Reigns say "I love that move" after the Powerbomb?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And that will be the best match we'll get tonight.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Hey guys, you know how Punk and Bryan got the biggest pops last night at our PPV?

How about the night after, we have them get their asses kicked. 

Uh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

PUNK JUST GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SoupBro said:


>


Everyone needs to master this battle cry. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Roman Reigns be getting me so hyped.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

And now Punk can feud with HHH.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Has Ambrose been working out lately, dude looked pretty badass there


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So Bryan gonna feud with the Wyatts and Punk gonna feud with The Shield.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> I bet a markedfordeath thread will pop up on how they "berried" Bryan tonight. :lelbron


A more accurate markedfordeath thread would be titled "markedfordeath buried tonight in the making of this thread".


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

shit, there were like a hundred rape jokes when the wyatts walked out with db


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So what the hell is going on? Did triple H send them after Punk because of his comments? Is this a 2 v 6 feud now?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Reigns vs Punk at TLC please.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> PUNK JUST GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!


:smokey


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> Hey guys, you know how Punk and Bryan got the biggest pops last night at our PPV?
> 
> How about the night after, we have them get their asses kicked.
> 
> Uh.


Yea lets not give our heels any sort of heat!

Jesus Christ...


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dont really see where this Shield & Wyatts Vs Punk and Bryan is going. Bit strange having a 6 Vs 2. 

Although the likely answer is Wyatts Vs Shield and Punk Vs Bryan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



The Absolute said:


> So Bryan feuds with the Wyatts and Punk feuds with the Shield? I'm cool with that.


Seems a very appealing idea to me, too. Would be some good feuds to watch.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Buckley said:


> And now Punk can feud with HHH.


Yeah that went well last time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Ratman said:


> So Bryan gonna feud with the Wyatts and Punk gonna feud with The Shield.


Husky vs Bryan
Reigns vs Punk

from the looks of it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



finalnight said:


> Um you know he's dead right?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the shield vs the bestand the beard at tlc


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That the first Triple PB on Punk?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Buckley said:


> And now Punk can feud with HHH.


Bury me once shame on you
Bury me twice shame on me


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



xerxesXXI said:


> shit, there were like a hundred rape jokes when the wyatts walked out with db


Here's one more.

Bray - "So you're the GOAT, huh? Well, let me show you how we treat goats where we come from."


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> Hey guys, you know how Punk and Bryan got the biggest pops last night at our PPV?
> 
> How about the night after, we have them get their asses kicked.
> 
> Uh.


Do you not know how angles work? 

The heels are getting the heat, while the crowd will be rooting for Bryan and Punk even more after this.

Bloody brilliant.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Lol, did Reigns say "I love that move" after the Powerbomb?


Probably. Dude's a great trash talker for someone who's still relatively new in the wrestling world.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*I'm trying to find the Wyatt's rape cabin... I know it's here in Harlan Kentucky somewhere. I'm taking my camera. :mark:*


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> Hey guys, you know how Punk and Bryan got the biggest pops last night at our PPV?
> 
> How about the night after, we have them get their asses kicked.
> 
> Uh.


HELL YEAH!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Bryan getting dat Samoa Joe ninja treatment.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i find it hard to believe any child can be this excited about a giant sticker on their wall


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So, Punk is finally part of The Authority storyline now right?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Fuck sake, there is still an hour left.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Lord Shite said:


> Do you not know how angles work?
> 
> The heels are getting the heat, while the crowd will be rooting for Bryan and Punk even more after this.
> 
> Bloody brilliant.


Standard booking is brilliant now?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

the main event will be so boring.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

why is big show still alive after being punted


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So is Bryan gonna go film a movie and join the Authority without explaining the abduction?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

I'm not sure where this lead to. Anyone?


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

well that was completely fucking stupid...the usos...cody and goldust...and not one could could down and help after feuding with both shield and wyatts...oooooooooook then


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Here's one more.
> 
> Bray - "So you're the GOAT, huh? Well, let me show you how we treat goats where we come from."


:bron3:bron3:bron3

poor goats


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

omg he did say "I love that move"

Reigns is the best thing right now on this fucking roster


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



General Aladeen said:


> Fuck sake, there is still an hour left.


Holy shit it's not even 10:30

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



unDASHING said:


> *why is big show still alive *after being punted


Better question.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What is the payoff supposed to be at the end of this?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

This movie :lmao


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh a rematch!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Standard booking is brilliant now?


no, but it is rather funny that someone who probably thinks they are 'smart marks' who understand the business behind the scenes get super pissed when something kayfabe happens like their favourite getting beaten up


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So fucking lame


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

DB about to get DP'd by the Wyatts. :|


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

fuck you chants :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That chick is fine though.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

YES!!! ANOTHER REMATCH!!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Dat sexual tension :russo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

another rematch

why even buy PPVs WWE if you just get hem on raw for free


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

oh look another rematch. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kofi, the flamboyant pirate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh yeah because like anyone is going to watch something starring the Miz...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Standard booking is brilliant now?


Well we don't get much sensible booking from the company these days so something like this stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

WTF is Kofi wearing?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh, another rematch. \o/


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kofi rocking the Hogan bandana BROTHER!


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is Miz a face or heel? I'm so confused. 

On a side note, that girl is smoking hot.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Who left the damn gate open? African squeegee man on the loose. :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Cab Driver Kofi looking for a fare.

SKILLZ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What the fuck is JOEY wearing. This ***** here.:lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Oh goody another rematch








fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

That must have been the most apathetic reaction i've ever heard

#midcardforlife


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What in the fuck is Kofi Kingston? His entrance looks like a smurf jizzed on Hulk Hogan


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Look everyone, it's Bananaman.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

"I hear them Shelton! I hear them Bryaaaaan!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kofi, why are you rocking a brightly colored bandanna and tights, brother? :hogan2



LKRocks said:


> So, Punk is finally part of The Authority storyline now right?


Pretty much, considering he made a jab at Puppet H in his pre-match promo.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

The only thing that crowd has remotely cared for all night is punk and Bryan. It's been like that for months.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

oh my good, tonight is the night of rematchs


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Yeah, let's replay the WOAT heel turn. And have a rematch. 

Kofi's doo-rag :ti And dat shirt :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Headliner said:


> That chick is fine though.


Damn true.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Another SS rematch...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Did Miz ever explain why he randomly turned heel.

Like is that a WWE APP EXCLUSIVE or did they just decide to ignore it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Buckley said:


> And now Punk can feud with HHH.


So he can get buried again? No, thanks.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Buckley said:


> Yea lets not give our heels any sort of heat!
> 
> Jesus Christ...


They apparently didn't give a shit about giving them heat when they won against the same damn team last night. 

I mean, I think heat would be the heels actually getting a clean win for once. But y'know.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

It's not even a SS rematch, it's a fuckin' preshow rematch haha


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ANOTHER SS REMATCH :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Rematchamania!! :vince5


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

We better get Cesaro tonight at least.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Man, this match is going to lose hundreds of thousands.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


> oh my good, tonight is the night of rematchs


^........


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

ANOTHER REMATCH???????????????????????


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Wait, wait, wait. Kane and Daniel Bryan will be re-united if Bryan joins the authority following the kidnapping. THE RETURN OF TEAM HELL NO!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

What are these two still doing at WWE in 2013?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> They apparently didn't give a shit about giving them heat when they won against the same damn team last night.
> 
> I mean, I think heat would be the heels actually getting a clean win for once. But y'know.


why would heels get a clean win?


when i was a mark nothing on earth made me angrier than cheating to win

thats kinda what makes them heels. theyre bad people who screw others sover


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Kofi with that charisma doo rag... trying to be like


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

They both slapped eachother :ti


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

oh....kofi is steel a face.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Who left the damn gate open? African squeegee man on the loose. :ti


:lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Miz is growing some really nice tits


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> They apparently didn't give a shit about giving them heat when they won against the same damn team last night.
> 
> I mean, I think heat would be the heels actually getting a clean win for once. But y'know.


If the end is the heels standing tall over the faces, then the win doesn't matter sometimes. The beatdown will be in people's minds, not whether either team won.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



SideburnGuru said:


> They apparently didn't give a shit about giving them heat when they won against the same damn team last night.
> 
> I mean, I think heat would be the heels actually getting a clean win for once. But y'know.


Heels winning clean = heat?

But Heels beating the shit out of top faces =/= heat

You're gonna have to explain the "But y'know" part for me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

So...this is happening right now because?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

The crowd completely forgot about the hip toss thing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Miz is growing some really nice tits


Hanging out with Maryse must be rubbing off on him.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Now I really don't like the guy, but they really should have given Ryder a match in Long Island.

He'll probably be on some house show though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

:ti kofi acting like he was close to hitting that kick. he jumped after Miz stopped


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

A wild fuck given appeared....



















































:troll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Amber B said:


> So...this is happening right now because?


3 hours. And a Christmas Movie.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Some idiot is pointing a light at the hard camera.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

*Kofi is clearly no Salladhor Saan *


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Show has been a bit slow but I can't wait for the main event.

rton2 :adr VS. :cena5 :show


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RFalcao said:


> oh....kofi is steel a face.


This.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Lol, no reaction for Miz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



World's Best said:


> Now I really don't like the guy, but they really should have given Ryder a match in Long Island.
> 
> He'll probably be on some house show though.


They're letting him work the concession stands, I'm sure. They're not completely heartless.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Amber B said:


> So...this is happening right now because?


Because WWE writers are lazy fucking cunts.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Little "We Want JR" chant.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Snapdragon said:


> The crowd completely forgot about the hip toss thing


What hip toss thing? Where was the recap?

How do I download the wwe app?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Security just went and talked to light guy...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Amber B said:


> So...this is happening right now because?


*So Koffi can win and that gives us a reason to have the exact same match this time next week. :hayden3*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Miz might be the best pure wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

Is Miz kind of chunky now or is it just his hair that makes it seem that way?

Someone make a gif of the Miz doin the Truffle Shuffle I'll die haha


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wonder if Rowan is wearing the sheep mask while he is raping Bryan right now :hmm: A sheep raping a goat... Who would have thought it?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Amber B said:


> So...this is happening right now because?


Its what's best for business :HHH2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Punkholic said:


> Lol, no reaction for Miz.


You think Maryse fakes it in bed?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Amber B said:


> So...this is happening right now because?


195 minutes gotta get killed somehow.

:vince$


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, I tap out. See ya next week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder how many times this match happened over the last 4 years


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Lawler accusing others of name dropping.


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

Making his way to the ring... Weighing in at a staggering 115 lbs... KOFI KINGSTON!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This fucking match is compounded by the horrible commentary. I can literally feel the life essence being sucked from the audience.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stad said:


> The Miz might be the best pure wrestler in the WWE.


*His figure four is spot-on perfect.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd gives no fucks...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THat mild reaction to Kofi. Poor bastard.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"WE WANT JR" CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Why the fuck is Miz getting crickets? He turned heel and even grew stubble to further cement the turn for fuck's sake! ARE YOU MARKS NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!?" :vince4


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Call the fucking match, stop talking about other shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I wonder if Rowan is wearing the sheep mask while he is raping Bryan right now :hmm: A sheep raping a goat... Who would have thought it?


And somewhere in Wales WOOLCOCK has a very awkward boner right now..


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Su-per Dra-gon! Clap clap clap


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Miz is growing some really nice tits


maryse agrees


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not one fuck..not one fuck to give.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Joel said:


> I wonder if Rowan is wearing the sheep mask while he is raping Bryan right now :hmm: A sheep raping a goat... Who would have thought it?


Pretty sure they leave the anal raping to Bo Dallas while he wears a real sheep's head for a mask.

And don't even try to connect Bo Dallas to not being with the Wyatts. We all know he's chained up in that house somewhere playing a banjo.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Decent match so far, shame the WWE fucked up the Miz and haven't done shit with Kofi in years so people just don't care about the match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man, listen to this crowd, no fucks to give. Reminds me of a WCW 2000 crowd.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Security was talking to a lot of people in the front all of raw. Rowdy crowd it seems.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Aboutreika18 said:


> Call the fucking match, stop talking about other shit.


is that really what you want


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> If the end is the heels standing tall over the faces, then the win doesn't matter sometimes. The beatdown will be in people's minds, not whether either team won.


Fair enough. 


Buckley said:


> Heels winning clean = heat?
> 
> But Heels beating the shit out of top faces =/= heat
> 
> You're gonna have to explain the "But y'know" part for me.


I mean, it's heat. But wouldn't it be a bit more nice just to see the heels dominate a match, and when you think the face is going to go for that hot tag, they continue to slam a beat down on the face and they get a clean win for once? 

I mean, it'd be nice.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena vs. Randy Orton: Too many times in a lifetime
Summerslam 2007
Unforgiven 2007
No Way Out 2008
Summerslam 2009
Breaking Point 2009
Hell in a Cell 2009
Bragging Rights 2009


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

bout time thats over


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

fanchking said:


> Making his way to the ring... Weighing in at a staggering 115 lbs... KOFI KINGSTON!


8 posts, thinks someone weights 115 lbs

Ok buddy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miz is up 2-0 in the best of 23 series.*


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> another rematch
> 
> why even buy PPVs WWE if you just get hem on raw for free


Everyone knows that the raw after a PPV they recycle most matches, it's pathetic. Thank god I don't pay for them to see them.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz getting that insignificant win :clap


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Mick Foley!! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

cl_theo said:


> Security was talking to a lot of people in the front all of raw. Rowdy crowd it seems.


It was because of the moron pointing a flashlight at the hard camera.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I just tuned back in during this miz/kofi match and the crowd is dead silent.. these are two stale ass characters that need to be changed somehow, just face/heel turning isnt enough, nobody gives a shit about them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *His figure four is spot-on perfect.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

CGS said:


> And somewhere in Wales WOOLCOCK has a very awkward boner right now..


:ex:

:faint:



:woolcock

:hb


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh no! Not you too, Foley?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

five bucks for the homeless guy in flannel


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

NY doesn't deserve that shit. People need to leave the arena and request refunds.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

What exactly was the point of that?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank God Foley cut Lawler there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, Mick Foley. <3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The three faces of Santa Foley! :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Foley!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> They're letting him work the concession stands, I'm sure. They're not completely heartless.


That's apparently what they have Hall of Famers for..


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dat random Foley cameo...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Mick! :mark:
Dude Love! :mark:
Mankind next? :mark:
:mark: overload!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley!

:mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz needs to be pushed, i know most of the IWC wants another WWE championship reign.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah Dude Love's back.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

dude love is crazy


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cactus Jack is the best wwe shop seller


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

A black man not hocking the merchandise? :bosh

Truth must be in the can


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Foley can still get crazy with that Mankind character. :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Mankind!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh hey foley


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweet Jesus......


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Man-fucking-kind!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the new thread title better. Seems more appropriate.

I forgot I muted the TV and missed the last 45 minutes. I gather I haven't missed much :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

MANKIND :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Foley is a good shill.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Mankind. :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

god yes foley YES!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mankind! :lenny


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Dude Love is THE GOAT.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

without two world titles we'll never get to see Miz main event again… thank fucking god.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

The best thing of the show so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Foley got Fat lol 

But the gimmick things was off the hook!! :faint:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

awesome to see the mankind gimmick again :mark:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hearing Mankind saying how he wants the John Cena monster truck was pretty funny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Mick Foley segment was the most entertaining thing ALL NIGHT!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

foley segment was awesome


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Stad said:


> Miz needs to be pushed, i know most of the IWC wants another WWE championship reign.


lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Foley = Best thing about tonight's Raw.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was the best 2 minutes of raw in a long time


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Every order over $10? Pretty much any item WWE sells is over $10...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay... that Foley shit was amazing, seeing the actual old Mankind .. that was awesome!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

THE MOST EPIC BEST MAIN EVENT OF ALL TIME EVARRRRRRRRR


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wearing wrestling shirts in public is so 15 years ago.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Every rematch has gone the same result as last night. So the main event will end in a no contest?

Creative.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i miss mick

we need him as an onscreen character


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

And out of a 3 hour Raw in 2013, Mick Foley has the best segment of the night.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mankind. :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I still mark for mankind :lmao such a brilliant gimmick


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Foley got Fat lol
> 
> But the gimmick things was off the hook!! :faint:


Foley's always been fat...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Who would say no to the 3 faces of Foley?


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

That Mankind skit was the best part of the show so far.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm disappointed dude love didn't do the knee dance.:side:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stad said:


> Miz needs to be pushed, i know most of the IWC wants another WWE championship reign.


It's whats best for business after all. Imagine how much the ratings would go up with the Most Must See WWE Superstar. :HHH2


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> 8 posts, thinks someone weights 115 lbs
> 
> Ok buddy


My post count omits me from making jokes? Lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Foley should be a commentator for one show. The Three Hours of Foley.
Dude Love, Cactus Jack and Mankind for the Main Event calling.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Stad said:


> Foley's always been fat...


no he hasnt, not in his 20's, and hes just put on older man weight its bound to happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How sad is it that the Foley shill segment was one of the two best segments of the entire show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Wearing wrestling shirts in public is so 15 years ago.


No way. It's cool to wear wrestling tees again.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mankind is best for business :HHH2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Foley is good.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck is JOEY wearing. This ***** here.:lmao





abrown0718 said:


> A black man not hocking the merchandise? :bosh
> 
> Truth must be in the can





Headliner said:


> Wearing wrestling shirts in public is so 15 years ago.


:ti Damn I can't even Rep this shit right now. :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Seriously, Foley needs to bring back Mankind for one more run. Just as a character obviously. He could be a mentor or something to one of the NXT guys.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

JamesK said:


> THE MOST EPIC BEST MAIN EVENT OF ALL TIME EVARRRRRRRRR


Wunderbar.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Wearing wrestling shirts in public is so 15 years ago.


Are you saying its not cool to wear my AJ Lee shirt that is 2 sizes too small and doesn't cover my hairy gut?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> no he hasnt, not in his 20's, and hes just put on older man weight its bound to happen.


Naw, he's always been fat, brah.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Aw man I missed a Dude Love cameo?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Get rid of Cole and Lawler and have Foley on commentary without Vince shouting down his ear like in 2008.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd was absolutely dead during that last match. How long until WWE realizes no one gives a fuck about Miz?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Charlie is winning

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

fanchking said:


> My post count omits me from making jokes? Lol


Yep, gotta pay your dues first. :littlefinger


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's Jerry Lawler with a Raw is a 3 hours segment :cole


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

That's copyrighted you meanie
:taker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wyatts could draw major heat if they shaved Bryan's beard and head.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Who would say no to the 3 faces of Foley?


More like 2 faces of Foley because there was no Cactus Jack.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

http://ec.libsyn.com/p/9/9/9/999406...1ce3dae902ea1d01c08233d5cb5a1338&c_id=6419588


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can King retire already? 




Please?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAhHAHAHAHAHHAHAh


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Kosher Butcher has more charisma then Orton.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Kosher Butcher to end the streak


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

What a finisher. Hire that guy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> How sad is it that the Foley shill segment was one of the two best segments of the entire show.


not sure what the shame in that is. hes the greatest mick worker of all time

he was the best 15 years ago, 10 years ago, 5 years ago, and today


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Give that man the Title at mania


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol I love my people.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

omg what the fuck is this I can't deal

I haven't seen Raw in so so so long and I realised I haven't missed anything.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Kosher Butcher and his finishing move :lol WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be hit with that move


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Leave it to Mick Foley to have the best segment on tonight's shitfest of a RAW.*[COLOR


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

okay then :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Kosher Butcher just cut a better promo than half the roster could do.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

THE CIRCUMCISION!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I might have marked a bit at Mankind


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Have him become the Undisputed Champion and end Taker's streak :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Had to cut him off cuz it's not PG :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Jerry corpsing! Send for the man!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

racist


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Kosher Butcher is more over than half the roster!! He actually got more of a reaction than someone like ADR has since his debut.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

THE CIRCUMCISIO~! LOL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd doesn't want Brodus. :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> not sure what the shame in that is. hes the greatest mick worker of all time
> 
> he was the best 15 years ago, 10 years ago, 5 years ago, and today


bama

Preach on.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The most must-see superstar in the history of the WWE:

:miz








:troll


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

WTF LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Morphin' Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth goin' in as a hype man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brother a' chance.

Talky-talk.

Little somein' somein'.

It's like Thanksgiving came early for me..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Woods doesn't even have his own theme yet so he's gotta come out to this fat messes theme :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need to see that Divas elimination match again. Gave me fucking life.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Xavier Woods needs to use his own theme!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The crowd needs CPR.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What did this NXT guy do get stuck with these guys?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Holy Shit! How'd they get Lionel Richie for RAW???


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess Lord Sweet T went back to Japan.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jacobdaniel said:


> Had to cut him off cuz it's not PG :lmao


cut him off was a pun for what circumcision is , lame king joke


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> not sure what the shame in that is. hes the greatest mick worker of all time
> 
> he was the best 15 years ago, 10 years ago, 5 years ago, and today


Yes, but it was just a segment of him shilling some WWE merchandise. That shouldn't be a top segment of the show. It'd be different if he was involved in a storyline and had to do some real mic work.


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> Yep, gotta pay your dues first. :littlefinger


Heard. Who's dick is first?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is what we need.... Another dancing black man gimmick! How's that PHD working for ya, Woods?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I see Tensai's been pushed to the curb. :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

R-TRIZZY?! fpalm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Vince: They're black. Put them all together! :vince2


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Consequences creed!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Xavier Woods fpalm I WANT COREY GRAVES


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

checkcola said:


> What did this NXT guy do get stuck with these guys?


Is it not that obvious?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I fucking lol'd so hard at anything on Raw in a long time. The Kosher Butcher was comedy gold, also I loved how the crowd said NO! when Truth asked if could they have given a brotha a chance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WAIT.
They're just giving him fat boy's music like that? :lmao
Oh my god...:lmao

This 1995 rebooting fuckery. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Woods has his redguard meter at 11. He needs to tone it down alittle.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This shit just turned even worse, fpalm


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

so....why is Xavier Woods coming out to Brodus Clay's song?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Creed!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Xavier is the more marketable version of Brodus.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Why is Naomi's attire so revealing. It looks great but just wondering, you can pretty much see her whole ass especially when sometime a bit of her crack is out the top

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JUST DANCE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao this ***** with his stocking cap holding the juices

"sumthin' sumthin'"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Woods has to rent someone else's WWE theme.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Soooooooo, they gave Xavier Brodus's crappy gimmick?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wonder why they have been no dirtsheet reports on Tons of Funk? They haven't been on tv in months.

Not that I miss them or anything.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Whatever happened to Brodus haven't seen him in months, not that I mind glad he's gone but just curious anyone know?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is what we need.... Another dancing black man gimmick! How's that PHD working for ya, Woods?


He has a backup after he gets paid thousands by the WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing. Fucking amazing. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> R-TRIZZY?! fpalm


ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?! :vince5


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Yes, but it was just a segment of him shilling some WWE merchandise. That shouldn't be a top segment of the show. It'd be different if he was involved in a storyline and had to do some real mic work.


mick could read the dictionary id probably rate it the highest segment of any tv show

the man is genuinely special. we need him on TV in a real role. ASAP


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Naomi's ass Jesus...


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Kosher Butcher chants :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OVER 9000


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> Why is Naomi's attire so revealing. It looks great but just wondering, you can pretty much see her whole ass especially when sometime a bit of her crack is out the top
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea she should be wearing little jean shorts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KOSHER BUTCHER CHANTS!!! :mark: HE IS SO OVER!!! PUSH THIS MAN VINCE!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Why is Naomi's attire so revealing. It looks great but just wondering, you can pretty much see her whole ass especially when sometime a bit of her crack is out the top
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because of the size of the outfit and/or her ass.

The fuck were they just chanting?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What chant was that?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Kosher Butcher chants, I fucking lol'd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yup. WWE figured us out.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

KOsher BUtcher more over than Del Rio has been his whole wwe career


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kosher Butcher chants :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Xavier Woods looks like an early 80's Detroit House brother :lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Woods is in singles competition. 

OVER 9000!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


>


I wish I didn't rep you already


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Apollo Creed up in this bitch


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kosher Butcher and Circumcision both getting over :lmao


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Circumcision chant! Freaking lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is not how I imagined Peabo Bryson making his WWE debut.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So are Tons Of Funk history? Tensai is busy doing commentary stints on NXT and Brodus hasn't been seen for months.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When I look at Xavier Woods I think of Lando Calrissian for some odd reason


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Because of the size of the outfit and/or her ass.
> 
> The fuck were they just chanting?


Kosher Butcher


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Kosher Butcher is more over than half the roster, he's getting chants during this match!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hmmm..maybe this is the start of Clays heel turn..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Amber B said:


> WAIT.
> They're just giving him fat boy's music like that? :lmao
> Oh my god...:lmao
> 
> This 1995 rebooting fuckery. :lmao


...and his dactyls.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

theyre chanting circumcision 

as a circumcised man, i approve


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Woods is a breath of fresh air on the roster. I really like the future of this kid.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

CIRCUMCISION!!! CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ReDREDD said:


> mick could read the dictionary id probably rate it the highest segment of any tv show
> 
> the man is genuinely special. we need him on TV in a real role. ASAP


Oh, Mick is certainly great. I love the guy. Still, a merchandise shilling segment being a top segment of the show is still sad. But, this has been an AWFUL show, so..


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

R-Trizzy vs HBShizzle


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Circumcision chants :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KOSHER BUTCHER GETS MORE REACTION THEN ADR 

:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Say no to turtlenecks!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

A Kosher Butcher 15 second promo more over than Del Rio's whole career.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KOSHER BUTCHER CHANTS :lmao


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

Reigns gets the push cause he related to the rock


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This is not how I imagined Peabo Bryson making his WWE debut.


*slayed*


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Naomi's ass Jesus...


She can sit on my face any day...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> When I look at Xavier Woods I think of Lando Calrissian for some odd reason


If you've had an afro in the 70s/80s at some point during Woods' career you probably will be referenced.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> This is not how I imagined Peabo Bryson making his WWE debut.


WHHHHHOOOOOOOOOAAAA:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I paid to see Kosher Butcher.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sho'nuff vs Wendy. 

Hell yeah.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

inb4 "Best in the Woods"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This shit, with R-Truth out there with this bootleg Al Sharpton gimmick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OVER 9000! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boot to the face!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

somebody shave a llama


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can 3MB get a win of anykind... wasted talent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, so bad.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BAH GAWD THE CIRCUMCISION I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"Careful over there, you'll get snipped" 

rofl


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lord Shite said:


> So are Tons Of Funk history? Tensai is busy doing commentary stints on NXT and Brodus hasn't been seen for months.


Tensai can have a good future at NXT in all sorts of roles. Not sure what Brodus has going for him going forward.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody know where I can find Naomi? I need to ask her if this rag smells like chloroform.

Dat ass is beyond incredible.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*

i find it hard to support anything xavier does when he has a dead meme on his attire


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

mankind :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to say it: that outfit on Cameron? Not too shabby...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... are they going to explain why they're using someone else's theme music for Woods? Or was that what Truth was saying when I zoned out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

look at what's going on in the ring


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SNME!!!!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

raw needs JR.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Xavier Woods is a don. I can't believe they've called him up to be this dancer.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

They cut off JBL.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> somebody shave a llama


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He's the African American Disco Stu.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is the funniest segment in a while for all the wrong reasons.. Kosher Butcher & Circumcision chants.. take notes WWE roster, that guy just got more over in 10 seconds than most of these guys have in 3 years.

Also JBL with that shovel on Brodus: "Nobody cares about Brodus? who are you, the WWE universe?"


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

vegasmann said:


> Reigns gets the push cause he related to the rock


Give it a few months Cena in a backstage segment saying Reigns should get a chance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting to see quite a bit of footage of TNA's former general manager, brother. :hogan


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> I wish I didn't rep you already


:ti This shit is so bad brah.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can somebody please explain to me why Xavier Woods has had no promo package, no proper introduction and not even a theme song. Shoot not even a 30second promo. I understand that he's not a main event guy but still neither are Los Matadores and they got months of promotion.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So where the hell is Vince?


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

makes me wonder what THey would do to AJ Styles if he went to wwe lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

So... is Woods gonna be on GOATal Divas at some point? :rrose1


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Naomi :yum:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

VGooBUG said:


> makes me wonder what THey would do to AJ Styles if he went to wwe lol


yes because creed was setting the world of pro wrestling on fire in tna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

VGooBUG said:


> makes me wonder what THey would do to AJ Styles if he went to wwe lol


The same as they do with most of thier midcard: shitting on them


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> So where the hell is Vince?


Talking with future WWE Champion Kosher Butcher


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> So where the hell is Vince?


Probably got lost on his way to the arena. That senility.

:vince5


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

''RIP Asparagus'' sign got a shout out :lmao

Marked for death is at raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> look at what's going on in the ring


:lol Hilarious.

Next week homeboy will be tap dancing.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

VGooBUG said:


> makes me wonder what THey would do to AJ Styles if he went to wwe lol












Is that? Is that? THAT'S THE HURRICANE!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Amazing show. This company will have nothing but success moving forward.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> The same as they do with most of thier midcard: shitting on them


Well it's not like TNA did anything better. Creed's most famous things he did in TNA is being Pacman Jones' partner and throwing up during a match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well it's not like TNA did anything better. Creed's most famous things he did in TNA is being Pacman Jones' partner and throwing up during a match.


fuck you pacman jones was a tna legend

his comeback last week is the return of the GOAT


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Bellas are Eagles fans? Damn, I'll have to like them now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bryan getting raped by ********, Brie's already moving on to someone else.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Brie flirting with Strahan while her man's getting raped by a dude in a sheep mask.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice to see Brie is worried about her fiance.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Here come the fanfics.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

all those footballs will be on ebay later


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brie being a slut. Her fiancee got taken off by random men and not a fuck was given


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Strahan staring at that ass hard.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

They're not fans of the Arizona Cardinals?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Brie showing dat concern


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

EVA FUCKING MARIE


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

VGooBUG said:


> makes me wonder what THey would do to AJ Styles if he went to wwe lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjLuF8vN84Q
jobbing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Nikkis boyfriend just got kidnapped by a crazy cult and she's worried about Strahans autograph.

his shit is hilarious.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Goldust


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cameron's favorite Michael Strahan game was his show with Kelly Ripa.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one absolutely uninterested in the main event?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHy does this chick always get a reaction?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know anything anymore.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Goldust to the rescue!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol, I legit laughed at Strahan saying "I love the WWE".


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Shit he hitting all of that after Raw goes off the air.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even know. I'm running out of words.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE is all about FUN


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahahaha Goldust, gotta lov'em


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Goldust saved that segment.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

GOLDIE :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

HAHAHA Goldust.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

whoring out for the guesthost



Total Diva PG


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they pick Cena :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

my man goldust being vintage :lmao


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

hahaa goldust holy shit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Goldust. :lol


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena the Rock's greatest rival? :lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Wow. Eva is fucking awesome, seriously. Best heel Diva ever.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

if Cena wins :ti


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Stone Cold beat him 2x at WM, clear winner.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

thank god that was going somewhere, goldie made me giggle


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eva Marie gets more heat than ADR :ti


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole's provided alternate commentary over the video game. :kobe


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Better be austin...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

God Hogan in that game :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm they are mentioning Rock again...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Goldust! :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DEAD @ Cena being #2 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

So I guess we needed some more sales for that game as a thought for this segment? haha


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena got more than Hogan? I give up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The app users got it right


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

inb4 everyone says wwe votes are rigged


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Member the shit Goldust was doing with Booker T back in the day?

"I'll trade you a sip of my slurpy... if I can have a bite of your hot dog"

Great stuff.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, Goldust :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Thought Cena would win that poll for a second. bama4


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Seems the Fuckydactyles have had more segments than the Guest host tonight?

Oh, no, here's another.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I'm tired of this ***** on my screen. GO HOME.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol @ Hogan at 7%. Wonder how that happened... :vince5


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Wrestlemania 17 is still the best wrestlemania ever


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

jacobdaniel said:


> Brie flirting with Strahan while her man's getting raped by a dude in a sheep mask.


:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Poll clearly legit since the _right_ person won. :allen1


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

huh, 20mins for this crap?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


> Thought Cena would win that poll for a second. bama4


He might as well have when he got more votes than Hogan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh fuck, the slammies...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh its the waste of timey awards


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If wwe tried to say Cena the rage would have been hilarious


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KuroNeko said:


> Nikkis boyfriend just got kidnapped by a crazy cult and she's worried about Strahans autograph.


weird. i just say him making his way to the ring


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Goldust coming up behind Michael from out of nowhere was hilarious, was surprised at Eva's response.

Oh hey, Cena's acting buddy-buddy with the guest host. He must be a pretty cool guy! :cena


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena should have won that poll, he had quite honestly the best feud of the last 5 years with The Rock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NO FUCKING REAL AMERICANS?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Poll clearly legit since the _right_ person won. :allen1


Gotta build trust for the next fix :vince2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, I honestly thought Cena was gonna win.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

If Cena wins the vote, then kids ruin everything!


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Color me amused that as soon as Raw went to break and stopped schilling their video game that a Call of Duty promo ran.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Raw has had definitely it's cringeworthy moments!! :suarez1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Lol, I honestly thought Cena was gonna win.


Me too. At least they got something right tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> NO FUCKING REAL AMERICANS?


No Super Mario Cesaro


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stad said:


> Cena should have won that poll, he had quite honestly the best feud of the last 5 years with The Rock.


Rock vs Punk and Rock vs Vin Diesel were better.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stad said:


> Cena should have won that poll, he had quite honestly the best feud of the last 5 years with The Rock.


Didn't HBK-Taker carry two straight wrestlemanias?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

20 minutes for this shitty main event?! fpalm


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

BTW Brie is DB's gf, not Nikki


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Rock vs Punk and Rock vs Vin Diesel were better.


Nope.

Cena and Rock was quite possibly the GOAT feud in the history of the WWE.

FACT.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Rock vs Punk and *Rock vs Vin Diesel* were better.


:lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Stad said:


> Nope.
> 
> Cena and Rock was quite possibly the GOAT feud in the history of the WWE.
> 
> FACT.


:ti


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stad said:


> Nope.
> 
> Cena and Rock was quite possibly the GOAT feud in the history of the WWE.
> 
> FACT.


Possibly

Fact

Pick


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> NO FUCKING REAL AMERICANS?












If not on the show, than in the thread. :side:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my god this has to be the most cringe-worthy commercial in a long time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

...really?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sometimes when Raws are great, it feels like three hours aren't enough. That's only happened like what, three time this year?

:rock5


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, pornhub and bedtime.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Trying to make a correlation between the storyline of a shitty game and the storyline of shitty wwe storyline? Jesus fucking Christ man....


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol at that commercial


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Complete silence for Orton.... not even fangirls


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

that reaction for rko was deafening


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

zero reaction fo the face of the company.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> If not on the show, than in the thread. :side:


This gif made my day. :lol


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

This show is really boring.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well its either this or RG3-7, soon to be RG3-8. Guess RAW wins this one.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Well, pornhub and bedtime.


Pornhub... Pssh you're in the minor leagues.

It's all about Cliphunter. :banderas


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolute silence for Randy Orton...never thought I'd hear that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like how Randall was put in a Ryse commercial that talked about being a soldier and a leader when he was a joke at both prior to coming into the biz.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This main event

How can you not be sports entertained :vince3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Got damn, even the bitches ain't wet for Orton tonight.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

They fucked up orton's heel run so bad, no fucks given from the crowd.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CGS said:


> Gotta build trust for the next fix :vince2


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fandango's sign above the ring, but no Fandango on the show?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Blandy Boreton/Alberto No Heato


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> BTW Brie is DB's gf, not Nikki


BTW Brie is DB' s fiancee, not gf.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Watching The Simpsons, not giving a fuck about this main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR has been killed so bad.:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its a full tlc match? Thought it was just ladder match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Pop of the night goes to ADR.

PUSH THIS MAN.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Pornhub... Pssh you're in the minor leagues.
> 
> It's all about Cliphunter. :banderas


Real N!gas fap to the 30 second Brazzer trailers


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Why is the Fandango thing above the ring? He wasn't here tonight was he?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> If not on the show, than in the thread. :side:


:sad:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

You really feel electrified when Del Rio walks down the ramp.

So electrifying it kills you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STFU, JBL. ******.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton getting the Del Rio treatment, even his Fangirls were silent.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow and I thought Orton came out to silence. At least he has an excuse, its his 2nd appearance. Poor, poor Del Rio.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Del Rio whatsoever...


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Del Rio wishin he was as over as Kosher Butcher.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Got damn, even the bitches ain't wet for Orton tonight.


Steph has his balls, girls aren't going to go for a big pussy like Orton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The crowd goes mild for Del Rio! :delrio


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> Pop of the night goes to ADR.
> 
> PUSH THIS MAN.


:ti


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Dat Alberto Del Rio, Muhammed Ali comparison


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it so quiet you can hear people going to the bathroom


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Pornhub... Pssh you're in the minor leagues.
> 
> It's all about Cliphunter. :banderas


Dailymotion


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OUAHHHHHH ITS THE FATSLOW!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Blandy Boreton/Alberto No Heato


No heato. Haha. This is my nightmare tag team.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it sad that Eva Marie got more heat than Del Rio

and 

AJ got more of a pop than half the roster tonight?


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Why does Michael Cole keep yelling at me through the tv?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> STFU, JBL. ******.


We've got ourselves a flying insult to m--- wait a minute. I mean, shut up. WHAT'S AP!"


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

goldigga said:


> They fucked up orton's heel run so bad, no fucks given from the crowd.


Yeah, uh ahem...uh, cough , uh...yeah, that's exactly what caused it...uh yeah...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

These 4 are so boring and all main eventing. Hope the crowd shits on it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So basicallyy, after being incredibly hot for the Punk/Bryan tag match, the crowd died. 

Jeez, it's almost like, they are there to see them or something.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Raw_was_War said:


> Sometimes when Raws are great, it feels like three hours aren't enough. That's only happened like what, three time this year?
> 
> :rock5


Nothing like an episode of RAW to make me think about and reevaluate what I'm doing with my life.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Fandango's sign above the ring, but no Fandango on the show?


Yeah, why do they always have those props above the ring when they're not gonna appear on the show, or even in the dark matches?

They always have Brodus Clay's disco ball or Fandango's light-bright up there, it's like a waste of space. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena trying his best to get the crowd active but I guess they're just too tired


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

wow literally everyone got almost no reaction


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish when Cena gets in the ring, Big show KO punch him......


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Raw_was_War said:


> Dailymotion


:ti PM me.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

3 non-reactions and then boos for Cena.

Sigh.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Cena is coming out to crickets.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone who thought this Raw was good should fall down a sewer.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Orton I can deal with, but I do not really want to see any of these guys in the main event.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Everytime Cena shows up, I wanna hurl an angry bird at him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I swear, JBL has a crush on fucking ADR.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cena still getting more heat than the heel Corporate Champion.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Mhirn3 said:


> Why does Michael Cole keep yelling at me through the tv?


:lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

The true champ is here! :cena5


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone concerned about the time? lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, why do they always have those props above the ring when they're not gonna appear on the show, or even in the dark matches?
> 
> They always have Brodus Clay's disco ball or Fandango's light-bright up there, it's like a waste of space. :lol


They'll probably be on Main Event maybe?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why's Fandango's thing in the air?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Orton I can deal with, but I do not really want to see any of these guys in the main event.


the only person who should be in the ring and on tv is orton


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This match is just awful. I wonder what the Dark Main Event is at that RAW, cause Jesus, this feels like one.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

CYC said:


> Cena trying his best to get the crowd active but I guess they're just too tired


Or maybe they just don't give a damn?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao They're all getting booed. Hope they chant for Daniel Bryan and CM Punk some more.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GET EM ADR!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you noticed the crowd is nothing but fat virgins with a bunch of zits on their face? i mean how the hell else do CM Punk and Daniel Bryan get the best reactions of the night. Clearly its a pure smark crowd. :kobe8


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Bryan getting his ass kicked by the Shield every week, and Stephanie slapping Big Show around and making him cry was WAY more entertaining than what we're getting lately.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

At least if you were at the show and left now you could get some merch on the way out and beat traffic into the parking lot.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is it sad that Eva Marie got more heat than Del Rio
> 
> and
> 
> AJ got more of a pop than half the roster tonight?


Eva Marie's heat last night was unbelievable.

Also I was going to mention the second part... I believe AJ may have had one of the loudest chants tonight, after Punk and Bryan!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

show vs del rio at TLC


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Anyone who thought this Raw was good should fall down a sewer.


The only people that will say that are the people who want to fight about it here. The Shield match was good and the handicap match was decent, everything else ranged from hot garbage to pure fuckery.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Show shushing a dead crowd? Dat logic. :tyson


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... Big Show has nothing to say about what happened last night? Or the punt? Or... anything? Not that I really care but...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mhirn3 said:


> Why does Michael Cole keep yelling at me through the tv?


So you don't fall asleep of course.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Once again, Bryan and Punk get the reactions of the night. And the ones feuding for the titles are Cena/Orton.

I fucking can't


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Everytime Cena shows up, I wanna hurl an angry bird at him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like that they are chanting "Lets Go Cena!....Cena Sucks!" when he isn't even in the ring.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Anyone who thought this Raw was good should fall down a sewer.


They'd probably like that too


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JBL comparing Del Rio to Muhammad Ali, though fpalm


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

So by WWE theory this show is a success since they have 4 top trends on twitter right now unlike last night right?

Twitter trends = booking authority.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cena still getting more heat than the heel Corporate Champion.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

3 hous. 2 Good matches. 1 Good segment.

Why


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I still can't figure out why this particular Title Unification match is 11 years in the making. I get the titles were split then, but still. 

Still no fucks to give for this tag match though.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :ti PM me.


You don't know about DAT dailymotion? No viruses bro :steebiej


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Anyone who thought this Raw was good should fall down a sewer.


Let Kane stuff them there.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I like that they are chanting "Lets Go Cena!....Cena Sucks!" when he isn't even in the ring.


Well, he's the only over wrestler so what do you expect?


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So you don't fall asleep of course.


I had begun to feel my eyelids getting heavy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao that commercial placement. Smack dab in the middle of the main event! Perfect timing!

:vince5


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I just can't believe Bryan won't be in a major match at Wrestlemania. Unreal.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

If Eva can learn how not to botch a roll-up she is going to be a hella good heel. People despise her.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought the punt was supposed to put guys out for an extended period


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like I won't even have to torrent this one.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Crazy how even Cena is getting a watered down reaction.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Cena doesn't get "heat", he just evokes emotion. :cole3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> 3 hous. *2 Good matches.* 1 Good segment.
> 
> Why


Which ones again?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> :lmao that commercial placement. Smack dab in the middle of the main event! Perfect timing!
> 
> :vince5


At this point, commercials are more entertaining than the show, to some extent.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Laserblast said:


> Cena doesn't get "heat", he just evokes emotion. :cole3


VINTAGE CENA!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Is it sad that Eva Marie got more heat than Del Rio
> 
> and
> 
> AJ got more of a pop than half the roster tonight?


No, Eva is GOAT and I'd legitimately rather see an AJ match/promo than the 4 in the ring ATM.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

no kane, no cesaro, no booker t. wtf?


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh man this is so boring, i think i could die.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Which ones again?


Dat 7v7 featuring Jo-Jo 

:lenny


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Authority Storyline is crashing and burning folks.

And I almost think pairing Orton/ADR as a tag team must be a rib on them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Which ones again?


7-on-7 Divas match.

Dat riveting action. :cole3:lawler:vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mhirn3 said:


> Why does Michael Cole keep yelling at me through the tv?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

x78 said:


> No, Eva is GOAT and I'd legitimately rather see an AJ match/promo than the 4 in the ring ATM.


Yes, an AJ match so we can watch her save the diva's division by being jobbed out.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I like how Big Show terrorized the authority for weeks constanting outwitting them with his entrances. Then when he finally gets his shot at the title, the thing the whole story revolves around, he falls foul of another entrance distraction fpalm


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

d bry chants


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Daniel Bryan chants!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Daniel Bryan/CM Punk chants


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking Daniel Bryan chants. This shit is just glorious.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

checkcola said:


> This Authority Storyline is crashing and burning folks.


Big Show tends to do that TBH.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha yes More Bryan chants. Ahaha he's going to so get Zack Ryder treatment.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

God this sucks. Vince better get in here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan/Punk chants. Surely Vince and the gang have noticed this. For the second straight night.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw has been like this tonight


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Daniel Bryan chants. :jose


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao at these Daniel Bryan/CM Punk chants.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

checkcola said:


> This Authority Storyline is crashing and burning folks.
> 
> And I almost think pairing Orton/ADR as a tag team must be a rib on them.


Aces and 8s had better longevity this this Authority trash.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The crowd cares more about Daniel Bryan that his fiancee, can't wait to see how that marriage turns out


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope something interesting happens.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gunnar II said:


> Real N!gas fap to the 30 second Brazzer trailers


:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> I just can't believe Bryan won't be in a major match at Wrestlemania. Unreal.


Thank god.

Vanilla midget's don't deserve main events on the grandest stage.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL these smarks are trying so hard with these chants


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Dat 7v7 featuring Jo-Jo
> 
> :lenny












DAT JOJO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, WWE actually recognizing history...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hahaha Bryan chants. This match needed Sheamus instead of Cena and the crowd would have given no fucks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"WASNT CHRIS JERICHO AN UNDISPUTED CHAMPION?" 

WHY IS THAT EVEN A QUESTION?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Raw has been like this tonight


Kenny and Webber :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Listen to these chants for John Cena! :cole3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO WAIT.........

THIS MEANS BIG SHOW will FACE DEL RIO at TLC i bet right? :suarez2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

cp munk vs kosher butcher at wm30


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> "WASNT CHRIS JERICHO AN UNDISPUTED CHAMPION?"
> 
> WHY IS THAT EVEN A QUESTION?


It happened more than 10 minutes ago.

Need recap.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

oh boy, a hot tag to fucking Big Show coming up.

We are along way from Shield tag match mainevents...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Raw has been like this tonight


Black and entertaining? 


:troll


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Stad said:


> Thank god.
> 
> Vanilla midget's don't deserve main events on the grandest stage.


Let's have "no heat" Orton and "same old shit" Cena instead, eh Vince?
Cos height really matters, right?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW is incredibly cringe worthy. It's actually worse than Survivor Series was. Gross is the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, Cole.


For a second, I thought it was the NWA Central States and CZW Ultraviolent Underground titles up for grabs at TLC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I just realized we're probably getting a Show/Del Rio feud after this tag match.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Agentpieface said:


> Why is the Fandango thing above the ring? He wasn't here tonight was he?


Dark match probably.



Gunnar II said:


> Real N!gas fap to the 30 second Brazzer trailers


:lmao

I'll rep you when they let me.

EDIT:rep is working again. :dance


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck, this match is so boring...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Flair has won more than 16 World titles. Of course, if it wasn't WCW/WWE they won't count it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Stad said:


> Thank god.
> 
> Vanilla midget's don't deserve main events on the grandest stage.


Well of course, how could I have been so wrong?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh its only going to get better when Shameful thing Lobster Head makes his return. Guess that means Del Rio or Big Show get demoted to the mid card. A lateral move from boring to boring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fact that they keep bringing up Flair's record in every Cena match makes me think they're building up to Cena beating it. :kenny


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I swear Cole yells, "Oh man!" at least ten times per match. And it's usually from outta nowhere when they've been talking about something else.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

ggd said:


> It happened more than 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Need recap.


Did it happen on the Ap?

Then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This main event is just fucking awful. The crowd is silent. 

What the fuck are you doing WWE. This is just embarassing.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> LOL these smarks are trying so hard with these chants


Gotta do something seeing as how the four guys in the ring are putting them to sleep.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Right on his ass.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I turned the channel to Raw to hear Daniel Bryan and CM Punk chants. For whatever, it's worth, I want my viewership gain attributed to that. I will take this to the court of law if I have to.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Flair has won more than 16 World titles. Of course, if it wasn't WCW/WWE they won't count it.


Where else did he win a World Title?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Tuned back in a few minutes ago. Uh, yeah.

DAT BIG SHOW ACTING THOUGH :show :show :show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Another WWE Raw main event classic.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I just realized we're probably getting a Show/Del Rio feud after this tag match.


Show/Del Rio feud when Rio was face was actually decent. Even so, I wouldn't want to see it again either.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Good idea Vince, keep Big Show out of the match so Cena can win 1v2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The ref does need to stop this.......because it's so damn boring.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This reminds me of Del Rio vs. Ziggler from Payback, except shitty.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like that they are having Big Show sell a punt that missed him by a mile at the PPV.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton to flip the crowd off or GTFO.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

goldigga said:


> Gotta do something seeing as how the four guys in the ring are putting them to sleep.


Oh of course


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DEM WE WANT RYDER CHANTS!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This shit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Show's had so many face/heel turns he's forgot what side he is on.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> I swear Cole yells, "Oh man!" at least ten times per match. And it's usually from outta nowhere when they've been talking about something else.


Sometimes I feel like Vince has a remote and there's some computer chip inside Michael Cole and Vince presses a certain button to make him say these repetitive lines/catchphrases. *presses button* OHH MAN! :cole3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Big Show. D:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This is so awful, at best I'm only 20% paying attention.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Show is such a good actor, i'd like to see him star in a major movie role one day.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They're really doing this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Big Show has entered Triple H mode.

Get him some water, guys!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Good lord does raw drag on forever when its bad


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That fuckery.

Christ I cant wait to see the reports of Vince being unhappy that no one cared about this match.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope he punches the doctor :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Where else did he win a World Title?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://forums.wrestlezone.com/showthread.php?t=252275


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> Big Show has entered Triple H mode.


:lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Another fucking concussion angle :lmao


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

NOBODY FUCKING CARES ABOUT BIG SHOW. 

FUCK!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone else thinks Vince is ripping off the Kurt Angle TNA concussion angle right here with Show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. Everytime WWE does one of these concussion/head injury storylines, it's beyond awful.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is just stupid, how is the match being stopped yet the bell hasn't rang? OH RIGHT, SUPERCENA.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol What the shit, is this?

:show for that OSCAR.

:vince$


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Sometimes I feel like Vince has a remote and there's some computer chip inside Michael Cole and Vince presses a certain button to make him say these repetitive lines/catchphrases. *presses button* OHH MAN! :cole3


JBL must have one of those chips too.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Big Show out? Cena vs. Orton/Del Rio handicap match? 

OVERCOMING THE ODDS!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> :lol Another WWE Raw main event classic.


We go from having awesome Shield Matches to this piece of shit. 

This company...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Didn't they just do this with Triple H


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think someone is about to overcome the odds!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Show > Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WHAT PUNT LAST NIGHT it didn't even connect :lmao I'm sorry I just can't


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Punt and time off coming up... guaran-damn-teed


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't worry Show, your brain's not the only one that's being traumatized by this horseshit. :\


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT concussion awareness!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

WWE' new plan to boost ratings. Bore the audience to the point that they fall asleep with their TV still on Raw.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Big Show has to be about the most sensitive fragile wrestler on the WWE roster.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I fucking can't


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Shoulder tackles incoming!!


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Why do they do this stupid concussion shit? :|


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I just cant wait till they say Big Show lost some of his memory, so they can line up another Big Show heel turn :show


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Laserblast said:


> Show/Del Rio feud when Rio was face was actually decent. Even so, I wouldn't want to see it again either.


Del Rio' s best match was his last man standing match vs big show on smackdown. But I'm with you I don't want to see it again either.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:vince3 :cena4


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Too many spears being used by too many wrestlers.....er I mean superstars. :show


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Dem boos for Cena :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Stad said:


> Big Show > Marlon Brando


Fixed.

EDIT: :cena5


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

here it comes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Am I supposed to feel bad for show? Because I don't


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Flair has won more than 16 World titles. Of course, if it wasn't WCW/WWE they won't count it.


well, he won 2 world titles in wwe and 7 world titles in wcw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> This shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That is one jaded sounding crowd. Cena's 5 moves did nothing for them.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

And you niccas thought Cena was going to lose?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CENA WINS!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just noticed the thread's title :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hate when they do these fake concussions.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

KuroNeko said:


> This main event is just fucking awful. The crowd is silent.
> 
> What the fuck are you doing WWE. This is just embarassing.


 Right, thats why the "Lets Go Big Show" chants been going, or the "Lets Go Cena Cena sucks" chants been going on please


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Hm. I was convinced Del Rio would actually tap last night as well.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

the burial of Del Rio is now over. 

STF looks so awful btw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

He's dead Jim...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Big Show;s gonna die....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena beats Del Rio...again.

Color me shocked.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena needs to fuck off with his Stepover Whateverthefuck.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That STF looked like it caused no pain or even slight discomfort

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

why does cena look like hes in more pain than his opponent, god his face, wut the fuck


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> http://forums.wrestlezone.com/showthread.php?t=252275


All WCW/NWA & WWE.


And some of those WCW/NWA didn't even count. So why would WWE?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ADR taps out. Hopefully it means he's done as a player.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Big Show sells a punt that missed him by a mile better than Cena can sell an arm injury that stemmed from something that actually happened. Wow.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena wins!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

can you get more fucking super cena than that?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BAH GAAHHHD CENA JUST OVERCAME THE ODDS. SUPER CENA!! SUPER CENA!! SUPER CENAAAA!!!!!

Your time is up his time is now.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Much like Walking Dead trying to make me give a damn about the Governor, I don't care about the Big Show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They Have to realise that no one wants Cena/Orton... they just took a giant shit on the match, on the face offs, on practically everything about it... get a clue WWE.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Almost looked like Del Rio regretted tapping out there.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL wwe


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

CENA STILL WINS, EVEN THOUGH HIS PARTER IS TAKEN OUT. MAKES DEL RIO TAP OUT. 

FUCK THIS COMPANY.

This is unbelievably bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR tapped to that weak ass looking shit.:ti

This entire show was:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE CHAMP IS UNBEATABLE!!! :cena5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT BELT TO THE HEAD OF GOLDEN BOY OUTTA NOWHERE rton2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Del rio is soooooo Cenas bitch :lmao


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Main eventing Cena is officially back, everyone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a no win situation this is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's going to be a long-ass Road to TLC.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

this crowd is so dead, lmfao. You could hear a pin drop in the arena right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orton looks badass with both titles.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And no one gave a fuck. Yep, your main storyling folks...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Foreshadowing that Cena wins LOL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Orton's music is playing. That is how we know the segment is over and that Orton won the segment.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this 2009?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, that was painfully bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Both of Cena's "finishers" look weak as fuck.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn that looks GOAT. Orton should win.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Barely any reaction again.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Who will save the saviour?


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the hebrew hammer circumcision guy could have taken all 4 of them in short order.....like half the time it took orton.....just a tip away from total domination.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

The wcw title looks way better then the wwe one.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm just waiting for SuperCena to kip-up and hit the AA on Orton and hold both belts in the air.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> ADR tapped to that weak ass looking shit.:ti
> 
> This entire show was:


:lmao That Dylan gif needs to be added to the smilie list ASAP!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, Cena doesn't need no partner to make Del Rio tap out :cena3 :cena5


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Watch NJPW, people.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Worse Main event in a long time. I knew this fued was going to be awful.

Sigh, it really does feel like 2009 again. But worse.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:vince$ I am sufficiently sports entertained :HHH2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

3 seconds of small boos followed by pins dropping all over the arena


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

This TLC match is going to be the greatest ever!!!!!/Sarcasm

It's gonna suck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I had a frightening thought.. what if they have Cena win.. only to have Hogan come back to say he is the only ever real face of the WWE just so Cena can beat him at WM..................


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

11 years in the making match and it's going to be at TLC...makes sense, at least to the creative team


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE beat Dixie Carter champion vs champion match by doing it first..should've been at WM3O tho


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cole fucked up the closing line.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Nassau Veteran's Memorial Coliseum sold that like Cena sells a finisher. Proud of my stadium. Go Islanders!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuroNeko said:


> Worse Main event in a long time. I knew this fued was going to be awful.
> 
> Sigh, it really does feel like 2009 again. But worse.


So it feels like 2010?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Buckley said:


> I just cant wait till they say Big Show lost some of his memory, so they can line up another Big Show heel turn :show


Someone tell him he's a lumberjack, and send him on a bus to Nebraska so we never have to see him again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Almost looked like Del Rio regretted tapping out there.


He's legit the best athlete in the ring of those four and probably felt embarrassed being the job boy for this angle.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

i miss armageddon ppv.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

ShaWWE said:


> Main eventing Cena is officially back, everyone.


And it only took 2 ppvs. fpalm


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> 11 years in the making match and it's going to be at TLC...makes sense, at least to the creative team


The last time the titles were unified was at Vengeance, which was replaced by TLC so yea, it sort of does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can honestly say that I was NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED tonight.

:vince$


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Just wondering what they're doing with Punk/Bryan and The Shield/Wyatt's. Apart from that - shite.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not once, not twice, but _three_ times this year that concussion-like symptoms have been used for storylines. I bet Fandango, Ziggler, Christian and AJ enjoyed seeing tomfuckery like that be used so casually.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

What a shitty, shitty show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's Raws like these that make you appreciate the good ones.


----------



## fanchking (Nov 25, 2013)

Wonder where Gangrel was tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw is going to get crushed by MNF next week...Saints-Seahawks...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I still cant believe they are going to unify the belts. That will leave the secondary title as the IC title and look how that is treated.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

2013 has been some :russo shit, I'll give Vince that.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

One of the worst RAWs I've seen in a while. Complete & utter shit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Never thought I would say this, but...thanks God it's over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show is such a fat ass that he has to feign a concussion to cover his Loch Ness level of conditioning. Daniel Bryan is probably getting the Marcellus Wallace treatment right now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Kosher Butcher, Mick Foley, the crowd, BEST AND THE BEARD and The Shield were the highlights of the night (who would've guessed). This was certainly a no fucks RAW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ggd said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not once, not twice, but _three_ times this year that concussion-like symptoms have been used for storylines when they actually had a number of talents (Fandango, Ziggler, Christian and AJ) actually suffer them in real life. Stay classy, WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

GUEST HOSTS BEST FOR BUSINESS


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Best4Bidness said:


> Big Show is such a fat ass that he has to feign a concussion to cover his Loch Ness level of conditioning. Daniel Bryan is probably getting the Marcellus Wallace treatment right now.


What does Marcellus Wallace look like?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

goldigga said:


> I still cant believe they are going to unify the belts. That will leave the secondary title as the IC title and look how that is treated.


They aren't going to unify the belts. This is a match for both belts, not a single title. They are either both retaining, or they're switching titles. No more.

It's another bullshit finish incoming.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

i don't remember the last time I was so down on WWE programming.

Orton/Cena has gotten me curious only for the title unification. Shame that match has been done to death already.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Natecore said:


> It's Raws like these that make you appreciate the good ones.


Da fuq...there's good ones?

DA FUQ?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

It's like they know it's the first time I've watched in a year.

Fuck it, I'll try again next year.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> Is this 2009?


I don't see Edge, Hardy, Taker or Douchetista anywhere..so no.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

There's Raw in a nutshell.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

This raw was good I don't know what yaw'll guys are talking about


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Match at TLC will end in a draw with Randy grabing one title and Cena the other one. Way to put the WWE Title back on Cena. Haha, not even mad.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Chrome said:


> There's Raw in a nutshell.


We would be so lucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mhirn3 said:


> What does Marcellus Wallace look like?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Raw is going to get crushed by MNF next week...Saints-Seahawks...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ah, good point. Real drama, no sports entertainment... just two teams in a big game.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If I were smoking crack with that fat fuck in Toronto, I bet this episode would've been less painful.
Crack changes everything. WWE creative knows.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I mean, are they really going to have Cena come back and be unified champion :| WTF?


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> Match at TLC will end in a draw with Randy grabing one title and Cena the other one. Way to put the WWE Title back on Cena.


Was my first thought too when I heard it announced. Give randy the big gold belt that doesn't mean as much as the video game designed belt.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy fuck. Fell asleep ten minutes ago on my keyboard.

Not even kidding. **sigh**, with this Raw.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I barely even remember what happened this episode I was so disinterested so it was a bad episode. Plus sides were AJ, Naomi's ridiculously revealing attire, Jojo and her big ass moving around the ring, Mark Henry beating Axel in a squash match, Reigns surprise spear which was genuinely surprising and that's about it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The miz tv segment got more of a reaction than the ending :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Match at TLC will end in a draw with Randy grabing one title and Cena the other one. Way to put the WWE Title back on Cena. Haha, not even mad.


Shit, this is actually it :lol

They're going to put the WWE Title on Cena and World Title on Orton.

This company ya'll :banderas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punter said:


> Shit, this is actually it :lol
> 
> They're going to put the WWE Title on Cena and World Title on Orton.
> 
> This company ya'll :banderas


Randy Orton to bitch to Steph the week after, "But I don't wanna go to Smackdown..."


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Match at TLC will end in a draw with Randy grabing one title and Cena the other one. Way to put the WWE Title back on Cena. Haha, not even mad.


That's what i initially thought too. Why does WWE continue to force feed their own champions to people though? The people want Bryan as champion. Give him a run for fuck sake. You can still do the authority storyline. Jesus.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I really don't think WWE is going to be watchable until 2014. Even then, I have zero faith that they're going to put everyone where they SHOULD be heading into the RTWM.

The fact that they ruined Daniel Bryan, who was one of the most over acts in the company a few months ago, only proves that they can and will ruin everything they get their hands on. 

Still waiting for a WWE year that is consistently good from start to finish. When is the last time we got that? 2005? 2008?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punter said:


> Shit, this is actually it :lol
> 
> They're going to put the WWE Title on Cena and World Title on Orton.
> 
> This company ya'll :banderas


And even worse, then they get to tack on yet another "reign" to both guys accomplishments fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait, so is it the Slammys next week then?

If it's anything like last year's show, then...oh lawd. :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The only thing on this show that genuinely surprised me was the spear on Punk. That's it. 

The energy with this crowd seemed to be a spill over from Survivor Series. The Authority Storyline needs to be ended and soon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lord Shite said:


> Wait, so is it the Slammys next week then?
> 
> If it's anything like last year's show, then...oh lawd. :lol


Slammy's are the go-home show to TLC I believe.

Or the week before. One or the other.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord Shite said:


> Wait, so is it the Slammys next week then?
> 
> If it's anything like last year's show, then...oh lawd. :lol


I think it's two weeks from now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The first RAW in a long time that I willingly didn't watch and it won't be the last either. It feels fucking good too because it sounded like a real piece of shit show.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

So virtually no kane again? wtf was the point of him joining them....


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> That's what i initially thought too. Why does WWE continue to force feed their own champions to people though? The people want Bryan as champion. Give him a run for fuck sake. You can still do the authority storyline. Jesus.


Because Vince doesn't care what people want. He wants to see what HE likes in the main event, regardless of what the audience reaction is. He's an old man playing with action figures with his self-insert marty stu hero character Cena and his cool badass archenemy Orton. Except these action figures are a global corporation with primetime TV.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, so if what I'm reading about the TLC main event is true... doesn't that essentially mean neither guy can lose? Both of them will walk out with a top title. 

What kind of fuckery is this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> The miz tv segment got more of a reaction than the ending :lmao


Anything >>>> Cena/Orton


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

henrymark said:


> So virtually no kane again? wtf was the point of him joining them....


I fear he's in holding pattern to give someone like Big Show an opponent for Mania, which is a sign this Authority angle is going to go on all the way through Mania.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

henrymark said:


> So virtually no kane again? wtf was the point of him joining them....


What was the point of Corporate Kane again?

Just another bit without a payoff, then?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

WWE right now is what the AE would have been like if they'd pushed guys like Test in the main event instead of Rock and Austin.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wait, so if what I'm reading about the TLC main event is true... doesn't that essentially mean neither guy can lose? Both of them will walk out with a top title.
> 
> What kind of fuckery is this?


If so it's to switch titles so Cena can have the main one. Also gives them both an extra title win. :cuss:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> What was the point of Corporate Kane again?
> 
> Just another bit without a payoff, then?


It's creative being creative. 

Absolutely nothing. Turned him heel... to stand alongside the corporation, and do literally nothing.

Fucking WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It's creative being creative.
> 
> Absolutely nothing. Turned him heel... to stand alongside the corporation, and do literally nothing.
> 
> Fucking WWE.


Holy shit, I didn't even realize that Kane wasn't on Raw tonight. Wow, so much for that. They already have no clue what to do with Corporate Kane, which had some potential. They really do book this shit week by week, which they didn't always do.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The first RAW in a long time that I willingly didn't watch and it won't be the last either. It feels fucking good too because it sounded like a real piece of shit show.


Bless your foresight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

chessarmy said:


> Still waiting for a WWE year that is consistently good from start to finish. When is the last time we got that? 2005? 2008?


I'd say probably 2005. Some years have had great first half, or great second half, but the rest lacked.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

x78 said:


> WWE right now is what the AE would have been like if they'd pushed guys like Test in the main event instead of Rock and Austin.


So where are Austin and Rock in this era? They certainly aren't even remotely close to being on this shit roster.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Now it's gotten to a point where it's obvious that they're shitting on the majority of the internet fans on purpose. 

Eva, Brie, Nickie = 3 of the most hated IWC divas won last night
Cena = The most hated WWE champion ever now on a path to become undisputed champion
Bryan/Punk = Upper carders toiling in the mid-card
Big Show = Less over than Santino's sock in the main event
Ziggler/Sandow = In a shit feud with comedy matches

If anyone thinks that these decisions are based on the WWE being out of touch, they're kidding themselves. They're completely in-touch with what the IWC loves / hates and giving them the exact opposite. It can't be coincidence, or incompetence. 

Well, fuck 'em.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

checkcola said:


> I fear he's in holding pattern to give someone like Big Show an opponent for Mania, which is a sign this Authority angle is going to go on all the way through Mania.


if you havent figured that out by now... :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought it couldn't get worse than "Raw Country"...WWE proved me wrong tonight.

Those are my final thoughts of tonight's RAW. Good night


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> I thought it couldn't get worse than "Raw Country"...WWE proved me wrong tonight.
> 
> Those are my final thoughts of tonight's RAW. Good night


In other words: Raw fucking sucks, now.

Almost nothing to look forward to for me, nowadays. I find myself looking more forward to Ziggler than Rhodes, somewhat, nowadays, and I don't even know why.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

GOD said:


> if you havent figured that out by now... :lmao


I keep holding out hope Cena will randomly AA Triple H into a dumpster out back and the angle will be over. I know, I know, Cena can't use his fucking Superman powers the one time he's actually needed.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

he ll use them at WM XXX to end the authority and save the wwe!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol JBL


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

GOD said:


> he ll use them at WM XXX to end the authority and save the wwe!


Did someone say MAIN EVENT? :vince$


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got back from the show. 

The good:

-Sandow won
-Punk and Bryan were veeeeery over
-Cena/Orton ain't happening at Mania
-Sandow won! 
-KOSHER BUTCHER!
-CIRCUMCISION!
-OMFG SANDOW WON A FUCKING MATCH ON RAW! YAY!

Bad:
-Total Divas elimination match
-Main event
-And whatever else happened I can't care to remember/type something up about


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Four things about Raw that made me happy: 

1) The WORLD TITLES ARE FINALLY BEING UNIFIED!!!! THANK THE LORD!!!! To say that move is overdue would be a gross understatement. It something that should have been done years ago (actually, I would say the titles never should have been split to begin with, but whatever). That detail right there just made me go "THANK GOD!" 

2) Things are getting interesting with Punk & Bryan. So they feud with The Wyatts, but Punk says some bad things about The Authority and he gets SHIELDED!!! It sort of heightens my belief that The Wyatts are also acting on the orders of the bosses and obviously that will be the main source of friction to lead to a Shield/Wyatts feud. 

3) Though booking a show loaded with PPV rematches was bland as all hell, at least the six man involving Rey & The Rhodes against The Shield was pretty good. 

4) Titus O'Neil was funny. 

The rest of the show was bland and forgettable. Why were there so many Survivor Series rematches? I mean damn, they basically rematched the entire card with all the tag matches and shit. What is up with this Ziggler/Sandow series of matches? Why do they suddenly hate each other and why are they having stupid themed gimmick matches every week? 

And Strahan, I love you. I really do, but some of those segments were painful. Why did Miz & Titus become friends with him right after he humiliated them? What is the deal with Miz anyway? I don't get what they're doing with him at all. And why did they have him interact with Erick Rowan in a comedy segment? The Wyatt Family in a Comedy segment should never even be on the table because that takes away from the eerie & serious dark nature of the gimmick. 

In the main event, it was rather sad that Big Show is selling a punt to the head that came nowhere near hitting him better than Cena can sell an injury that stemmed from reality. The arm didn't hurt Cena much at all, did it? While I love & appreciate that they are finally unifying the damn belts, I really wish it was something better than two characters I got sick of years ago (and in Cena's case, one that I never liked). Now one thing they could do here to make it awesome....turn Cena heel. Yeah, I know, it'll never happen, but GODDAMN IT!!! This would be a PERFECT chance to do it!!! Cena gets in the good graces of The Authority behind closed doors and plot behind Orton's back to screw him over and ultimately become the true unified champion and unquestioned face of the WWE. And it would lead to Cena being the corporate champion, which would be nothing short of absolutely perfect since that is how we all see him anyway. 

On a minor note, Xavier Woods actually looked good in his squash match, so maybe he'll be a solid midcarder down the road.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Ithil said:


> They aren't going to unify the belts. This is a match for both belts, not a single title. They are either both retaining, or they're switching titles. No more.
> 
> It's another bullshit finish incoming.


Man i really hope you're right


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm really expecting Cena and Orton to both come down with a belt at the same time to end the TLC match.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Now it's gotten to a point where it's obvious that they're shitting on the majority of the internet fans on purpose.
> 
> Eva, Brie, Nickie = 3 of the most hated IWC divas won last night
> Cena = The most hated WWE champion ever now on a path to become undisputed champion
> ...


Never mind the IWC or the internet. The did the opposite of what the live, paying audience wanted, nonstop. That's just either delusion, or spite, and whichever it is, it has no place in a publicly traded global corporation running a primetime TV show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm really expecting Cena and Orton to both come down with a belt at the same time to end the TLC match.


Oh god, you're probably right.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems kinda like Cena/Orton will happen at TLC AND the Rumble. Thank God it won't be at WM.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

lol at people complaining about how bad the show is now even though WWE has consistently been this shit for years. I don't know what some of you guys were watching but the last time the product was even half way decent from a writing standpoint was the CM Punk MITB storyline in 2011. Since then its been abysmal bordering on unwatchable, honestly don't know how some of you manage to sit through it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Just awful. It's at the point now where I don't even get upset over it anymore. I now expect shit. Vince McMahon clearly couldn't care less if he tried about what the fans want.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyway. It's nice to see Renee Young get the spotlight she deserves


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Get ready for Cena to be a 15 time and Orton to be a 12 time champion on this upcoming PPV fpalm


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

God 27 reigns between them. Just imagine what fantasy booking you could do with that lot. 

Was it worth it? Only Vincent knows.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Four things about Raw that made me happy:
> 
> 1) The WORLD TITLES ARE FINALLY BEING UNIFIED!!!


I'm glad you're so happy about it. I love the idea of the unification too. But, Cena/Orton does nothing for me. And the crowd agreed lol. There was deafening silence and a few boos at the announcement and complete silence when they both held up the titles.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah, they really are doing this shit on purpose to piss us off...I mean it was apparent. Bryan and Punk got the most cheers at Survivor Series, so what does WWE do? they have Bryan kidnapped and CM Punk powerbombed by the Shield....they're punishing them for being over with the crowd LOL its total bullshit!


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm still don't understand why del rio and cenas matches were so mediocre and kinda dull.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well...I stopped watching WWE sometime after WM and stayed away for months. I check in to see whats going on and the first thing I see is Cena holding the WHC. Don't know what else I expected...Oh well.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanna see where they go with the whole Bryan/Punk/Wyatt/Shield thing. Bryan taken away by the Wyatts, Punk taken out by The Shields, and we know the Wyatts and the Shield don't like each other. Could be a multi-team ladder match at TLC perhaps?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> yeah, they really are doing this shit on purpose to piss us off...I mean it was apparent. Bryan and Punk got the most cheers at Survivor Series, so what does WWE do? they have Bryan kidnapped and CM Punk powerbombed by the Shield....they're punishing them for being over with the crowd LOL its total bullshit!



Do you not understand the show that you're watching? No really did you just start watching or something...this is what they do. I mean everything you just said is totally correct. They are doing this on purpose, they are the most over, they are doing this to piss us off. Why you ask? No, not because it's total bullshit, it's because they are obviously building to something bigger. Hell, Punk even said something about Trips in his promo tonight.

I really hope this isn't what most people around here think, because I can't see them possibly fucking everything up. If they wanted to do that this would of been the ME of Mania.

At least I hope they are not as stupid as people make them out to be around here...


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking like a 4 way tag team title ladder match is in store for us? Shield vs. Beard/Best vs. Wyatts vs. Rhodes Brothers. There's no other way we can fuse these feuds into one match is there?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Six man tag match between The Shield vs Rhodes Brothers and Misterio. These guys work well together.

-Big E. Langston and Mark Henry as a tag team? It was bound to happen. Glad they got the win over Ryback and Axel.

-Ziggler and Sandow in another gimmick match. What they did do to deserve this? Sandow got the win which is good.

-Decent tag team match between Punk and Bryan vs the Wyatt Family. The ending was strange though. Not sure where it's leading and thought The Shield coming to attack Punk was random too.

-Xavier Woods is impressive. When you see Heath Slater, you know he's jobbing.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Weird Michael Strahan segment on The Miz TV because of the inconsistent Miz and Titus character portrayals.

-Divas Tag Team match was lame. We just saw it at the Survivor Series. Fans booed big time for the winners and AJ was cheered.

-The Miz defeating Kofi Kingston. Is Miz a heel or a face? This is as confusing as figuring out Alicia Fox as well.

-Don't care about Big Show main eventing. Don't care about Del Rio main eventing. Don't care about this Title vs Title match. This company is going backwards. The crowd silence at the end was telling as well.

Below average show. I hate this.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

"Oooohhhhh, Miz is a bad guy. What a heeeel!"

Titus & Miz segment was gold :lmao


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Crowd was pure shit


----------



## TheFox (Apr 3, 2007)

At least you get ony one shitty main event now, not two. And it's wrestling, who cares who has the title? At least Punk and Bryan are involved in interesting storylines that produce great matches.
The only disappointhing thing is the use of Ziggler and Sandow.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Crowd was pure shit


I didn't actually mind the crowd!

Didn't mind the show really. Few bad bits but other than that it was good.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jmacz said:


> Do you not understand the show that you're watching? No really did you just start watching or something...this is what they do. I mean everything you just said is totally correct. They are doing this on purpose, they are the most over, they are doing this to piss us off. Why you ask? No, not because it's total bullshit, it's because they are obviously building to something bigger. Hell, Punk even said something about Trips in his promo tonight.
> 
> I really hope this isn't what most people around here think, *because I can't see them possibly fucking everything up.* If they wanted to do that this would of been the ME of Mania.
> 
> At least I hope they are not as stupid as people make them out to be around here...


Yeah, because the WWE has been SO good about that lately, right? Ryback's career hasn't missed a beat, Dolph's still red hot, Ryder still has tons of momentum, Fandango is still thriving off of his win over Jericho at WM, etc. unk2 There's no reason whatsoever to have faith in WWE booking right now and WWE has absolutely no momentum right now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Come to TNA Randy 

The E don't know what they're doing with you. Smoke all the weed you want and put on **** matches with Aries. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk as always best part of the show, Bryan Shield and Wyatts also as always brilliant. Everything else was shit.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Punk as always best part of the show, Bryan Shield and Wyatts also as always brilliant. Everything else was shit.


Yeah. I kinda marked a little when Punk tossed in the usual "HHH sucks/WWE creative sucks" rant in there. It's almost always impossible to tell when he's breaking kayfabe and that's what makes him amazing. He seems to be really into this feud and it's nice to see him carry Bryan in the promo segments as well.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*So excited for Cena VS Orton....:mark:

Gonna be HUGE! *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watched the main event. It was okay, not much more. Skimmed through the rest of the stuff that came after the MizTV segment and wow, there was so much filler crap. Other than the opener, this was a largely forgettable Raw.










:mark:


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Just watched the main event. It was okay, not much more. Skimmed through the rest of the stuff that came after the MizTV segment and wow, there was so much filler crap. Other than the opener, this was a largely forgettable Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture must make half of this forum cry :lmao

Can wait for the match, it definitely has a main event feel about it.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Just watched the main event. It was okay, not much more. Skimmed through the rest of the stuff that came after the MizTV segment and wow, there was so much filler crap. Other than the opener, this was a largely forgettable Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would much rather this be the ending to TLC than Cena wins LOL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Come to TNA Randy
> 
> The E don't know what they're doing with you. Smoke all the weed you want and put on **** matches with Aries.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They changed the wellness policy for Randy and he's not interested in putting on quality matches as evidenced by his match against Big Show at Survivor Series. I see no love for wrestling from Randy.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> *That picture must make half of this forum cry* :lmao
> 
> Can wait for the match, it definitely has a main event feel about it.



I often get teary eyed when i yawn. Anyone else? :troll


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Really enjoyed this episode. Mainly cause of the stupid comedy here and there.

JBL: "Michael of all the great attitude era stars you bring up Pete Gas?"

Strahan and Rowan with the masks hahaha and Strahan and Goldie!!


Pros: Shield still kick ass, Good 6 man tag opener. Good to see Mysterio back probably his last run so Im gonna enjoy it. Bryan and Punk are awesome and decent match with the Wyatts. Really like this fued and that spear on Punk by Reigns was sick. Ziggler helping out his fellow broski :ziggler3, Jeez please push Sandow and Ziggler im not asking for main event level but their solid mid carders not gimmick match jobbers but regardless ive enjoyed their matches. Langston is becoming a favorite of mine and always good to see Henry in the ring. Wish they would do more with Ryback hes a solid talent.

Cons: Strahan/Titus/Miz segment. Some good parts but mostly bad, Atleast Strahan wanted to be there it looked like which is more than I can say about most of the the guest hosts. Xavier Woods, I like him but obviously this is going nowhere. I feel like they should give him Stevie Richards first gimmick in WWE were he copies his opponents style/moves/look, Orton/Cena/Big Show/ADR= a boring ass main event glad the crowd is making it known who they want to see and its not these 4. Regardless I am looking forward to Cena/orton at TLC should be good and glad were gonna have 1 champion


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Close to a boob? Punk with a case of the Michael Strayhands there :renee


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it me or are the comedy/side segments better than most of the wrestling/main segments as of late..


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> Close to a boob? Punk with a case of the Michael Strayhands there :renee


Lol. Is it just me or did Renee look like she's excited as hell to be in the ring with Punk and Bryan. 

She's starting to become my favourite backstage interviewer of all time. Here's hoping she stays in the WWE for a while.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I won't be watching this episode then..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

alex1997 said:


> Well I won't be watching this episode then..


AJ Lee did get a huge pop when she got in that divas match briefly


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Very happy I fell asleep


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Decent show.

The title unification thing is a long time coming - I never liked there being 2 world titles. It actually has a big match feel about it too which has been pretty rare these last few years.

It's always good to see Punk and Bryan in the same ring and I really liked that match.

One thing that annoyed me: The Miz shouting "Ohhh The Miz is a bad guy, he's a heel" on live tv is a disgrace. He's talentless and I don't like hearing things like that, give the fans a little bit more respect. We don't need to get told who's a face or heel - sarcastic or not. The Miz told one edgy joke.. we don't think he's turned heel, we're not stupid. Not that anybody cares whether The Miz is a face or heel as his reaction is one of the lowest in the WWE either way. I don't get why The Miz is even on raw when 90% of NXT is more entertaining than him.. especially when he's shouting things like that!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> *Lol. Is it just me or did Renee look like she's excited as hell to be in the ring with Punk and Bryan.*
> 
> She's starting to become my favourite backstage interviewer of all time. Here's hoping she stays in the WWE for a while.


Lol I'm sure she'd act the same way if any other two wrestlers were in the ring. It's her job to look excited you know?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

superuser1 said:


> Lol I'm sure she'd act the same way if any other two wrestlers were in the ring. It's her job to look excited you know?


Nah. Her job is to be a "journalist" ... Not a fangirl happy to be in the ring  

This is by no means a complaint. Just an observation that endeared her to me even more.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I usually try to stay as positive as I can about the WWE. But there's no getting away from that show being bottom of the barrel terrible. Aside from probably three segments/matches (opening promo, Shield Match, Bryan/Punk/Wyatts/Shield stuff) the majority of the show served literally no purpose. Let's look at those segments:

Miz TV: Honestly one of the worst things I've seen in a while. It went far too long, and served no purpose.

Langston/Henry vs. Axel/Ryback: Didn't further any storyline, didn't create a new one. Unless they do team Henry/Langston, which I doubt...it served no purpose.

DIVAs Rematch: Why have a re-match of the awfulness we saw on PPV? No storylines furthered, the Divas champion wasn't showcased at all (despite the crowd obviously wanting to react to her). Served no purpose.

Sandow/Ziggler: Good enough match which the commentators laughed through and paid no attention to. No storyline here, doesn't really benefit either guy. Served no purpose.

Miz/Kofi: Again, no storyline to get into. Still don't really know if Miz is heel or face. Served no purpose.

Xavier Woods/Heath Slater: I suppose they are trying to get Woods familiar with the WWE audience but could they not have done it in a more creative way than by beating 3MB?

It's not often I become frustrated with the product, but that's probably the worst I've seen it since the whole 'Guest host' era we had. They seem to have become allergic to creating any kind of compelling programming beyond the main event, which isn't all that compelling in the first place. If they are actually thinking of unifying the titles, then they NEED to be a little bit creative and come up with alternate storylines for other members of the roster. 

Having two recognisable feuds on a 3 hour show just isn't good enough. Rant over.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty good show matches were great and they didn't so too many shitty backstage segments tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

TLC match Bryan Punk vs The Shield & The Wyatt Family


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Wtf was that Strahon/Miz/Titus segment?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

My favourite part of RAW?

Daniel Bryan being abducted and his girlfriend not caring in the least, preferring to get a football signed instead.

What I would have done is, get the girl abducted too. Because you see, Bray needs a new Abigail and he likes that Bella quite a bit. Can't quite do that while DB is running around with a sound mind. 

But that's why their writers make 6 figures while I tutor history in some small backwater college :-(


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

sbuch said:


> Wtf was that Strahon/Miz/Titus segment?


It wasn't that bad and surprisingly the crowd didn't shit on it. It seemed like the crowd was engaged in it. Titus and Miz did good, but Strahan didn't seem to be that comfortable.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Fortitude said:


> *So excited for Cena VS Orton....:mark:
> 
> Gonna be HUGE! *


Well that makes one anyone else?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Well that quite simply had to be one of the uneasiest Raw I have ever watched. All the people I mark for were buried in one way or another and it was an all around mess. You know how when you quickly drink hot soup, your chest gets all warm. It was like that watching this Raw except it was not pleasant in any way, shape or form. It was actually very unpleasant.

Firstly, they are going for the unification, that was a given. But with Cena and Orton? Again? WHy couldn't Cena just have been happy being the WHC? Why does he need to have both titles? This just means he is more special than any WHC before him. In a way, it buries every WHC before him because it means that they didn't have the guts to go after the WWE title. Not only that, he mentioned DB's name just to get the crowd on his side. :batista3

First match was nice. Good to see Ambrose get the pin. Hopefully he doesn't get lost in the shuffle when they give Reigns his push.

I liked the Strahan bits. Miz TV segment was funny, esepcially when Miz said "oooohhhhh, I'm a bad guy now."

The divas rematch made no sense. The true divas should have gone over. That's why you have rematches, but nooooooooooooo they just wanted to bury them again. JoJo pinning Tamina was so wrong, it doesn't make any sense. And Brie pins AJ again, except she botched that spot and didn't wait for AJ to turn around. The crowd wanted AJ and they didn't even let her stay in for 15 seconds. :batista3 

The Bg E and Henry match was good. I hope this WM they have Big E vs Ryback. That match will be big.

Cannot believe they embarrassed Ziggler and Sandow again this week by putting them in a no dq filler match. Yes, it was good and very entertaining but I feel as though it's beneath. They are already over so why do they need to do these type of matches where the purpose is to get someone over who isn't already over. Cole further buried them by comparing them to 2 jobbers from the 90's. At least one of these guys should be the current WHC. Saddened to see Ziggler still jobbing. :batista3

That was such a good promo by Punk and the crowd was still behind bryan (I was surprised by that). And in the end, WWE just wanted to fuck with the fans. Bryan getting carried by the Wyatts can mean one of 2 things: he either joins the Wyatts or he's off tv for sometime. Punk getting attacked by Shield means he is now going to go against the authority. I guess they are gonna take Bryan off tv because he was overshadowing their precious little,shitty angle that no one is giving a fuck about.

I couldn't/didn't watch the miz and woods match. Inconsequential, really.

ME was very boring with 4 reasons why WWE sucks right now altogether in the ring.


I felt very uneasy and disgusted after having this Raw. If this keeps up, I might have to stop watching wrestling again. But it's still fun and the main reason for that is the one thing WWE can't control: the crowd. I marked out when the crowd buried the initial segment with DB and yes chants. Cena even tried to use DB to get the crowd on his side.

It's WWE's fault really because they signed DB and then allowed him to be on TV. Even by allowing him to job on TV, they exposed the audience to him. And DB has this intrinsic quality where he just gets you to mark out for him and just settles in your heart. Now they can't seem to make the fans forget him and it's making them look bad when the crowd buries everyone else by chanting DB or yes so they are either going to take him off tv or try to bury him further. Should have just let him continue in the indies and none of this would have happened. Now I'm actually upset. :batista3


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is still going?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

it was decent RAW, really looking forward to Orton/Cena at TLC, i don`t mind if they drag it all the way to RR. Wyatts/Bryan/Punk feud is good and going on, and of course i like it when Shield is involved as well. Mankind selling WWE merchandise was hilarious, Foley always delivers. The rest what happens around the show is just fillers. And the god awful Miz TV segment was utter garbage


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Ziggler broke my heart wearing an NY Islanders jersey last night  found myself rooting for Sandow from that moment onwards :evra


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



RDEvans said:


> I have a feeling Vince is reading wrestling sites and trying to find ways to piss off the IWC


I've felt this way for months, I feel convinced they definitely read this website, and watching right now it feels like this Strahan segment is intentionally trying to piss me off and remind me of 2009 and what could possibly be the very bottom of the shit barrel right here.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/25/13*



TJC93 said:


> Now it's time to Cena to take down the whole thing! Overcome dem odds


Is there a way to auto-hide every sheeptard who writes "dat" or "dem"?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ tweet...

A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee 2h
New York #Raw crowd knew what was up. High fives all around.

So true, AJ, so true


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

see, even AJ knows that everyone is tired of the same old shit.....they want her boyfriend pushed and Brie's fiancee pushed..WTF man


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

NYC crowds are always superb.
Smark crowds gonna smark.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

AJ talks truth! Hope she has a big win at wm, and punk wins wwe title and bryan wins world title so we can have a similar scene to Benoit and Eddie 10 years ago at wrestlemania 20.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> AJ talks truth! Hope she has a big win at wm, and punk wins wwe title and bryan wins world title so we can have a similar scene to Benoit and Eddie 10 years ago at wrestlemania 20.


I would love to see this happen, but amongst the many reason as to why it won't, is that they are unifying the titles.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

HitMark said:


> I would love to see this happen, but amongst the many reason as to why it won't, is that they are unifying the titles.


I dunno I think at TLC Orton will grab one belt and cena another, could be just a big tease. No?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> I dunno I think at TLC Orton will grab one belt and cena another, could be just a big tease. No?



I think title unification was plan b for WM. So far, it seems none of the part timers want to show up for WM. Rock ain't coming, HBK ain't coming, Austin ain't coming, Undertaker and Brock looking iffy. With no other attraction, title unification was the biggest thing they could do. That's a bit sad in my eyes. The unification,imo,won't happen at TLC. I think, and I could be wrong, that it will happen at WM. So TLC thing could be a teaser but titles will be unified for certain at WM. But you are right. TLC is a just tease but WM won't be.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

HitMark said:


> I think title unification was plan b for WM. So far, it seems none of the part timers want to show up for WM. Rock ain't coming, HBK ain't coming, Austin ain't coming, Undertaker and Brock looking iffy. With no other attraction, title unification was the biggest thing they could do. That's a bit sad in my eyes. The unification,imo,won't happen at TLC. I think, and I could be wrong, that it will happen at WM. So TLC thing could be a teaser but titles will be unified for certain at WM. But you are right. TLC is a just tease but WM won't be.


If a title unification involving cena and orton is the big attraction for wrestlemania 30 there is no way in hell ima buy that! No way!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

who said HBK isn't coming? vince will probably offer him seven figures to come back for one match...he'll put Bryan over! insta-legend.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> who said HBK isn't coming? vince will probably offer him seven figures to come back for one match...he'll put Bryan over! insta-legend.


Bryan is beyond legend


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

to me he is, he's definitely beyond legend.....hopefully after last night's Raw, people in management will realize that hes not the problem business is down....


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The main thing outside of Raw that was good about Strahans appearance is how the next day on "Live with Kelly & Michael" he actually talks about it proudly(and Kelly talks about WWE in positive way too). I can see WWE trying to get people on the show around Wrestlemania season to promote it,since both hosts like WWE.

It's a nice change to see someone famous proudly talk about being a guest on a wrestling show when they return back to their regular environment.

Compared to other guests WWE get where it seems like they just appear to get a paycheck(or whatever it is they gain out of WWE bringing them on the show) and don't really care to mention being there after the nights done.


WWE needs to make sure that whoever is a guest on RAW or a PPV in the future, likes WWE alot, not just like "I've heard of Hulk Hogan....so I guess I know wrestling abit". Cause when they do get WWE fans on the show, you can tell they enjoy being there much more and actually have fun with their role. And those are the people who gain lots more appreciation with what WWE does surrounding their TV show(even Strahan,who is surrounded by cameras during NFL days,and still doing shows infront of live audiences, was surprised at all the cameras and other behind the scene things going on during Raw)


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

dxbender said:


> The main thing outside of Raw that was good about Strahans appearance is how the next day on "Live with Kelly & Michael" he actually talks about it proudly(and Kelly talks about WWE in positive way too). I can see WWE trying to get people on the show around Wrestlemania season to promote it,since both hosts like WWE.
> 
> It's a nice change to see someone famous proudly talk about being a guest on a wrestling show when they return back to their regular environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

So Randy Orton doesn't kick as hard as he used to or what? I mean, he couldn't keep Paul Wight from competing in less than 24 hours with that punt. But at the end of Raw, Paul Wight was laying on the outside of the ring being looked after by one of the WWE doctors. So what is the deal? How come that punt didn't keep Paul Wight from competing in the first place?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Live fan report from Raw:




> I attended Raw Monday Night at Nassau Coliseum as I figured it being a post-PPV show, it was going to be good. I had floor seats behind the announcers and It was the first time I've attended Raw since going to the 3 hour format. It was a packed house and there weren't really any sections tarped off.
> 
> The opening segment with Cena/Orton/HHH/Steph was good and the crowd was into it. Lots of boos for Cena and multiple "Daniel Bryan" and "We want Bryan" chants started breaking out at this point. The idea of making one champion was cool and the crowd liked it.
> 
> ...


----------

